# E3 2014 (craziness archive pt3)



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2014)

It's almost that time of year again! E3 is almost upon us! I will be updating regularly as more conference and event schedules are revealed, as well as information on what we can expect at this year's E3. 

In the meantime, speculation, wish lists, and so on are welcome discussion! And also feel free to post any E3-related news and videos here, of course. And don't forget the gifs. 

As E3 gets closer I will include various links for streaming the conferences and events as well, some of which may include pre-shows (like IGN) and other entertaining happenings. 

Let's have a fun E3!


*E3 COUNTDOWN*


*Conference Schedules:*

*Microsoft:* Monday, June 9th @ 9:30 AM PST (12:30 PM EST)
*EA:* Monday, June 9th @ 12 PM PST (3 PM EST)
*Ubisoft:* Monday, June 9th @ 3 PM PST (6 PM EST)
*Sony:* Monday, June 9th @ 6 PM PST (9 PM EST)
*Nintendo:* Tuesday, June 10th @ 9 AM PST (12 PM EST)






*Spoiler*: _Official Twitch E3 Broadcast Schedule_ 







*Monday 6/9 PT (Pacific Time, EST = PT+3)*

9:30am ? Xbox E3 2014 Media Briefing
11:00am ? Xbox E3 2014 Media Briefing Post show
11:30pm ? Hotline Miami 2 (Dennaton Games/Devolver Digital)
12:00pm ? EA World Premiere: E3 2014 Preview
1:00pm ? EA Special Event
2:00pm ? EA World Premiere: E3 2014 Post show
2:30pm ? Battlecry (Bethesda)
3:00pm ? Ubisoft 2014 E3 Media Briefing
4:00pm ? Ubisoft 2014 E3 Media Briefing Post show
4:30pm ? Witcher 3 (CD Projekt RED)
5:00pm ? Dying Light (Techland)
5:30pm ? Final thoughts
6:00pm ? PlayStation E3 2014 Press Conference


*Tuesday 6/10 PT (Pacific Time, EST = PT+3)*

9:00am ? Nintendo Digital Event
10:00am ? Deep Silver (Unannounced title)
10:15am ? Deep Silver (Unannounced title)
10:30am ? Dragon Age: Inquisition (EA)
11:00am ? Ubisoft (Unannounced title)
11:20am ? The Division (Ubisoft)
11:40am ? Farcry 4 (Ubisoft)
12:00pm ? Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare (Activision)
12:20pm ? Microsoft Studios (Unannounced title)
12:40pm ? Microsoft Studios (Unannounced title)
1:00pm ? DRIVECLUB (SCEA)
1:20pm ? Evil Within (Bethesda)
1:40pm ? Lords of the Fallen (NAMCO)
2:00pm ? Destiny (Activision/BUNGIE)
2:20pm ? The Order: 1886 (SCEA)
2:40pm ? Nintendo Demo
3:00pm ? Evolve Special Tournament (2K)
4:00pm ? Super Smash Bros. Invitational (Nintendo)


*Wednesday 6/11 PT (Pacific Time, EST = PT+3)*

10:00am ? Alienware
10:30am ? Twitch Time
11:00am ? Sunset Overdrive (Insomniac Games/Microsoft Studios)
11:20am ? ID@Xbox (Unannounced title)
11:40am ? Killer Instinct: Season Two (Iron Galaxy/Microsoft Studios)
12:00pm ? Square Enix (Unannounced title)
12:20pm ? Square Enix (Unannounced title)
12:40pm ? H1Z1 (Sony Online Entertainment)
1:00pm ? EA (Unannounced title)
1:20pm ? Batman: Arkham Knight (Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment)
1:40pm ? Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor (Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment)
2:10pm ? Nintendo Demo
2:30pm ? Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment (Unannounced title)
2:50pm ? Crytek (Unannounced title)
3:00pm ? SCEA (Unannounced title)
3:15pm ? SCEA (Unannounced title)
3:30pm ? Hohokum (Honeyslug, SCE Santa Monica Studio)
3:45pm ? Helldivers (Arrowhead Game Studios/Sony Computer Entertainment)
4:00pm ? Alien Isolation (The Creative Assembly/SEGA)
4:20pm ? Civilization: Beyond Earth (2K)
4:40pm ? Diablo III: Reaper of Souls ? Ultimate Evil Edition on PS4 (Blizzard)
5:00pm ? Evolve Special Tournament (2K)


*Thursday 6/12 PT (Pacific Time, EST = PT+3)*

10:00am ? Tetris w/creator Alexey Pajitnov
10:15am ? Zombies Monsters Robots (Ying Pei Games)
10:30am ? Guinness World Records ? certificate presentation
11:00am ? Fable Legends (LionHead/Microsoft Studios)
11:20am ? #IDARB (ID@Xbox)
11:40am ? Project Spark (Team Dakota/Microsoft Studios)
12:00pm ? Nintendo Demo
12:20am ? Square Enix (Unannounced title)
12:40pm ? PlanetSide 2 PS4 Edition (Sony Online Entertainment)
1:00pm ? 505 Games (TBD) 1:20pm ? Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment (Unannounced title)
1:40pm ? Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel (Gearbox/2K)
2:00pm ? Ubisoft (Unannounced title)
2:20pm ? The Crew (Ubisoft)
2:40pm ? Nintendo Demo
3:00pm ? Tecmo Koei (Unannounced title)
3:20pm ? Disney Infinity 2.0: Marvel Super Heroes (Disney Interactive)
3:40pm ? SEGA Sonic BOOM! (SEGA)
4:00pm ? Evolve Special Tournament (2K)




*Spoiler*: _Nintendo E3 Schedule_ 









*Streaming Links:*

Twitch: 

GameTrailers: 

IGN: 



*News Links:*


*Spoiler*: _Nintendo E3 Digital Event Announcement_ 



[YOUTUBE]ghEhI4CJjAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

Surprised that anyone is still exited about E3.

Nice job managing the thread though.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2014)

random user said:


> Surprised that anyone is still exited about E3.
> 
> Nice job managing the thread though.



Why's that? E3 2013 was pretty great. 

Thanks, though.


----------



## lathia (Apr 29, 2014)

Square Enix:
*Spoiler*: __ 





Final Fantasy XV (PS4/XB1)
Just Cause 3
Kingdom Hearts 3 (PS4/XB1)
?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2014)

lathia said:


> Square Enix:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Will we get release dates? Who knows.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2014)

Release dates? Don't jump the gun of the century.

Wonder what sony will do after destroying everyone last year.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 29, 2014)

random user said:


> Surprised that anyone is still exited about E3.
> 
> Nice job managing the thread though.



Its a new generation of consoles, if this E3 suck it will set the tone for this generation.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 29, 2014)

Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain is my main focus.
They better showcase that some more this year.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2014)

I read that Kojima is working on a new trailer so we may see it. Or maybe around TGS.


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Why's that? E3 2013 was pretty great.


Nevermind then, don't want to derail the thread with my ranting.

Anyway, here's my prediction:


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 29, 2014)

I want more Alien Isolation footage, maybe a more substantial trailer for Dice's Star Wars game, and any new IPs. Maybe I'm getting my news bits confused, but wasn't there also some old Relic IP that was supposed to be on the horizon? What would drop my jaw would be some indication of Homeworld coming back. That's my abridged wish list.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2014)

Ill watch sony and nintendo. Like usual. 

Smash bros and KH3 and FF15. Oh, is Persona 5 gonna be there? That too if so. Thats about it, though.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Apr 29, 2014)

I expect to see more about Halo 5 and possibly a new Gears of War. I miss Gears so much...


----------



## Shirker (Apr 29, 2014)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Release dates? Don't jump the gun of the century.
> 
> Wonder what sony will do after destroying everyone last year.



It'll be pretty difficult to repeat this year, as MS isn't actively trying to bury itself in a grave made entirely out of its own feces like they did last year. Or at least, not as blatantly.

-------------------

Majorly looking forward to more info on KH3 and Sm4sh. Also a tad curious about Destiny and the new Zelda. Hopefully Sims4 gets a release date and concrete info/gameplay worth a damn. More talk about Tales of Zestaria is probably a bit too much to ask, but still this'll be their first Worldwide release so... fingers crossed?


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 29, 2014)

Shirker said:


> It'll be pretty difficult to repeat this year, as MS isn't actively trying to bury itself in a grave made entirely out of its own feces like they did last year. Or at least, not as blatantly.



I don't know about that, they did just go and dig up all the ET games.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 29, 2014)

Predict Halo 5 for 2015.


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

There has to be a drinking game for something.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 29, 2014)

Well, Nintendo keeps dropping out of conferences, so the "first time ever" game is dead. We need something new... Revolutionary? Never-before-seen? Intuitive?


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

Few suggestions:

"Experience"
"Supports"
"TV"
"Share"


----------



## Atlas (Apr 29, 2014)

Only really looking forward to Star Wars Battlefront and Smash Bros.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2014)

OOh star wars battlefront. Hope its not shit even though it will be.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 29, 2014)

>Battlefront 3
>Story mode has you playing as a special Solider named Murine
>Turns out he is a Jedi
>at the end of the game he pulls off his mask 
>its actually Mickey Mouse.

In all honesty, make a hd version of Battlefront 2 if they aren't going to be doing anything with Battlefront 3.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2014)

Make Battlefront 2 HD, online multiplayer. Make it so Jedi don't always win that fucking hero mode.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 29, 2014)

Better yet, make it so that Hero Mode can be played on more then 1 level, that might balance things out a bit.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 29, 2014)

I want to see some more RIME

and some assurances that the last guardian still exists


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2014)

Last Guardian is DEAD. Mwahahaha


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

Last Guardian will pretty much destroy anything else me thinks. It's an urban legend at this point. Neighbor will whisper to a neighbor that it actual exists now.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2014)

E3 hasn't even started and people voted in the poll. 

Anyways, I'm looking forward to what Sony has planned.  While the PS4 is doing pretty good for itself I get the feeling that the games side is a bit weak at the moment which isn't too surprising since the new console generation just started a few months ago.  Sony's job at this E3 should be to get people massively hyped about coming games. 

As for games that I'm looking forward to the most...I really really want to see Cyberpunk 2077 in some form at this E3.  We only have a few tidbits along with a cgi trailer and I'm just dying to learn more about the game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 29, 2014)

NIntendo announced a Smash Bros Tournament Yo.

OF COURSE THEY'RE VOTING  XD

So, who's going to best buy and gonna watch all them cool funky live streams?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4V4IEV8l-gA[/youtube]


----------



## Naruto (Apr 29, 2014)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Wonder what sony will do after destroying everyone last year.



Sony didn't do anything. Microsoft destroyed itself.

Nintendo didn't have enough stuff for a panel because they unveiled the Wii U too early.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Apr 29, 2014)

Microsoft was too busy killing itself. Those were good times. Everyone was happy for some reason.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 29, 2014)

Little Big Planet 3:Bloodborne


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Microsoft was too busy killing itself. Those were good times. Everyone was happy for some reason.



Most of us hated the bullshit that Microsoft was trying to pull with always online and DRM.  Seeing Sony's conference and realizing that it was going to dominate Microsoft was just delightful.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 29, 2014)

My favorite thing about E3 is the thread when it's live. 

And all the gifs (and maybe webms) we'll see this year.

Both of these provide more joy for me than anything else E3 has to offer.


----------



## teddy (Apr 29, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> My favorite thing about E3 is the thread when it's live.
> 
> And all the gifs (and maybe webms) we'll see this year.
> 
> Both of these provide more joy for me than anything else E3 has to offer.



This. honestly


the interaction and reactions between gamers is what makes e3 for me now


----------



## Reyes (Apr 29, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> My favorite thing about E3 is the thread when it's live.
> 
> And all the gifs (and maybe webms) we'll see this year.
> 
> Both of these provide more joy for me than anything else E3 has to offer.





? said:


> This. honestly
> 
> 
> the interaction and reactions between gamers is what makes e3 for me now



Agreed.

The hype and gifs around these events are hilarious.

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cqmhMcRO9I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

Konami has to deliver the awkward awfulness. It's a tradition.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 29, 2014)

The world must never forget.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6OCnvvkSLM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 29, 2014)

24/7 Live stream shenanigans courtesy of Bill Trinen!!!


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

Wan miryon trooops

Love you guys


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2014)

That was my first E3. Oh it was great


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2014)

This was my favorite part of the 2010 E3:

[YOUTUBE]l2fCA6cZHnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

Apart from Konami this gotta be my favorite from '10

[YOUTUBE]OfaMz6txAzs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 29, 2014)

Star Fox game please


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 29, 2014)

I jumped ship to PS3 and that eventually lead to a PS4 after being a Microsoft pleb for the better half of a decade solely due to the way last E3 played out

I wonder if after this years I'll end up with a Wii U


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 29, 2014)

I was able to go to E3 2011 and E3 2012...Sadly I wasn't able to go last year or won't be able to go this year either.

I'm hoping I can go next year with me running and website and all.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 29, 2014)

Another year, another dash of hope for DMC 5.

Oh well, expecting news on Zelda U, Quantum Break, Bayonetta 2 and.....Smash? We just got a huge Nintendo Direct so I doubt they'll show much after it, coupled with the tournament they announced.



Kurokami Medaka said:


> Wonder what sony will do after destroying everyone last year.



Sony did the bare minimum for a next gen console reveal last year, WE CAN PLAY *GASP* USED GAMES! THE FUTURE THAT WAS ALWAYS PRESENT IS HERE! TODAY! Everyone else just fucked up beyond measure.

With any luck, it will be an embarrassment for everyone involved like every E3 should. Nintendo pussying out with more Nintendo Directs is already disheartening, it's like they think people don't watch this shit for the comedy.


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

DMC 5 man... Dream beyond dreams.
Uncle Dante, someday we'll see your new adventure.


----------



## Rapidus (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm not really sure if I should get too excited about E3 this year. Aside from KH3 and Final Fantasy XV, there isn't anything that I'm really looking forward to. Then again, I usually get hyped for games that I see for the first time when watching E3.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2014)

What I want to see the most is Zelda U, the new Mario game that EAD Tokyo is working on, Fallout 4, Kingdom Hearts 3, Persona 5, Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem, more news about Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate, maybe the next Pokemon game being announced, more Battlefront 3, more The Division, etc. Lots of good stuff to look forward to.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 29, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Another year, another dash of hope for DMC 5.
> 
> Oh well, expecting news on Zelda U, Quantum Break, Bayonetta 2 and.....Smash? We just got a huge Nintendo Direct so I doubt they'll show much after it, coupled with the tournament they announced.
> 
> ...


I dont think they'll ever go back to doing a press conference at E3 unless they want to spend a shit load of money talking to the *press*. Hardware reveals and the like I guess. 


Rather than pussying out( as many people thought last year, I think they have a different direction in mind)


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 29, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Star Fox game please




Ohh yeaah!!!

I would like a new kirby game, crystal shards style tough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh... So we're doing this early huh? 

My hype list:-

Destiny (Cross-Gen)
Guilty Gear Xrd SIGN (PS3/PS4)
Uncharted 4 (PS4)
The Order: 1886 (PS4)
The Last Guardian (PS4) (shut it!) 
The Division (PS4/Xbone/PC)
Rainbow Six: Patriots (Is this shit even alive?)
Tomb Raider 2 (Next-Gen?)
The Legend of Zelda (WiiU)
Monolisth's X (WiiU)
Hyrule Warriors (WiiU)
Shin Magami Tensie x Fire Emblem (WiiU)
Super Smash Bros. (WiiU/3DS)
Bayonetta 2 (WiiU)
Possible Dino Crises Reboot?
Pokemon Ruby and Sapphire Remakes?
Fucking Metroid



random user said:


> DMC 5 man... Dream beyond dreams.
> Uncle Dante, someday we'll see your new adventure.



Breaking my heart man...


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 30, 2014)

I doubt many, if any, of these will be announced.

But I can hope.

Yakuza 5 localization
2D side-scrolling Metroid
Persona 5 info
Banjo Threeie
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance 2
Elder Scrolls: Hammerfell
Pokemon
2D top-down JRPG with a nonsensical story and 16-bit music
Deadly Premonition 2
Final Fantasy game without Lightning
Goof Troop 2
FTL 2
Mass Effect 4 (I dearly hope it re-captures the feeling ME1 had, minus the elevators)
Anarchy Reigns 2. Or just an OST, they don't even have to make a new game.
Mario Party
Double Dragon Neon 2
No More Heroes 3
Shenmue remake
Shenmue 2
A city simulation game that doesn't suck
Saints Row 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 30, 2014)

Well shit, if we're including fantasy announcements then I got a lot more.. Tho Revengeance 2 would be swell..


----------



## Reyes (Apr 30, 2014)

If the rumors are true, Microsoft may have payed Platinum to develop a game for them


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 30, 2014)

Speaking of which, Devil's Third info would be fucking awesome too.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2014)

I think Intellegent systems will show off another paper mario


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 30, 2014)

Looking forward to Halo 5, CD Project Red stuff and the remote possibility of a new Dishonored.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 30, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> The world must never forget.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6OCnvvkSLM[/YOUTUBE]



OH MY GOD I'M DYING

SEND HELP


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 30, 2014)

Reyes said:


> If the rumors are true, Microsoft may have payed Platinum to develop a game for them



I thought PG/SEGA were pretty much a second party developer/publisher for Nintendo


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I think Intellegent systems will show off another paper mario



They better be working on an Advance Wars game.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Apr 30, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> [*]Mass Effect 4 (I dearly hope it re-captures the feeling ME1 had, minus the elevators)



If they do announce it people should boycott it. The evil that was committed in 2012 has not left me yet.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 30, 2014)

Khris said:


> I thought PG/SEGA were pretty much a second party developer/publisher for Nintendo



Nah man, Nintendo just funded 101 and B2 there is no deal between them.


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> I thought PG/SEGA were pretty much a second party developer/publisher for Nintendo



Not particularly. I think their last game before Bayo2/Wonderful 101 was Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance. They'll develop for anyone who gives them money.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> I thought PG/SEGA were pretty much a second party developer/publisher for Nintendo



The last game they released was PC, that should give you a hint.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The last game they released was PC, that should give you a hint.



You mean PG? That's untrue.. I dunno about SEGA tho.. Too lazy to search..


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> You mean PG? That's untrue.. I dunno about SEGA tho.. Too lazy to search..



I think he means that the last game they released was their PC port of MGRR, which came out in January 2014. The hint being that they're not really a second party developer of Nintendo, they'll make games for anyone who gives them money.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)

Oh.......... I see...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> *You mean PG? That's untrue*.. I dunno about SEGA tho.. Too lazy to search..





Hello there, Revengeance for PC.

Edit for Death-kun: Just take the fun out of it, why don't you.


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

from gaf said:
			
		

> Nintendo
> - makes the mistake of forgoing an E3 conference again and instead releases a Nintendo Direct
> - announces exit strategy from the gaming market to become a health device manufacturer
> 
> ...



Still no new bingo though


----------



## dream (May 1, 2014)

That's a pretty depressing prediction.


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

that's a worst case scenario prediction, yes

still...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hello there, Revengeance for PC.
> 
> Edit for Death-kun: Just take the fun out of it, why don't you.



What fun? You really think I'm the kinda poster that would go and back and forth for this shit?


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hello there, Revengeance for PC.
> 
> Edit for Death-kun: Just take the fun out of it, why don't you.



I'm such a buzzkill. 

Speaking of Revengeance, Steam Summer Sale needs to happen soon so I can grab it for cheap.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2014)

We're taking the fun out of stuff for deathbringr?! Why didn't anyone call me?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)

I'm not usually a graphics whore.. But this can't be an in-game still..


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2014)

random user said:


> Still no new bingo though



Bingo will come eventually.


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> I'm not usually a graphics whore.. But this can't be an in-game still..


hmm, nah, I'd say this is about right for this gen. If you look at individual elements it's much clearer.


*Spoiler*: __ 










I've actually seen much more impressive screens, but then again you never know how real *those* are. This looks like an actually ready version.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2014)

I wonder if COD actually has a new game engine or if it is a heavily modified version of what they've been using for ages.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)

Facial features look quite detailed IMO..



Dream said:


> I wonder if COD actually has a new game engine or if it is a heavily modified version of what they've been using for ages.



It'll be cross-gen so it's likely the latter..


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> I'm not usually a graphics whore.. But this can't be an in-game still..



What game is that?


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2014)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> What game is that?



The new Call of Duty, supposedly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> What game is that?



Call of Duty Dog 2...

/lamejoke


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

call of duty? Really? Now it's in space?


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> Call of Duty _*Doge*_ 2...
> 
> /lamejoke





/lameradditiontolamejoke


----------



## dream (May 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> It'll be cross-gen so it's likely the latter..



Not necessarily, the new engine could be pretty scalable.  In any case, I just hope that this CoD will be better gameplay-wise as it is graphics-wise.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2014)

*Rumor: Nintendo Revealing New Hardware at E3*



> Word on the interwebs suggests that the Big N is gearing up for some sort of hardware reveal at this year's Electronic Entertainment Expo.
> 
> "We've heard rumors that Nintendo might be showing hardware at E3," IGN editor Jose Otero said on the latest episode of Nintendo Voice Chat.
> 
> "They're absolutely going to show new hardware this year," the outlet's co-founder, Peer Schneider added. "No doubt in my mind that something... 'Cause I've heard from multiple people now. I've heard from someone who used to be at Nintendo, I've heard it from somebody on the third-party front."


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

Well, it's not to late for nintendo to do a Tommy Wiseau and say that wiiu was just a joke and actual console is already on store shelves.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2014)

I really doubt that it would be a new console.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2014)

I do wonder what it is, specially because a third party knows about it. "according to this rumor"


----------



## dream (May 1, 2014)

Probably another gimmick to make the Wii U more attractive assuming that this rumor is true.

Though i could see a new handheld being announced.


----------



## Reyes (May 1, 2014)

Or another 3DS revision.


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

wii u portable


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2014)

The WiiU is already portable.


----------



## Xiammes (May 1, 2014)

random user said:


> call of duty? Really? Now it's in space?



Since Mw2, any Cod that isn't a Treyarc game has had declining sale, despite getting bigger mid night releases. I guess they exhausted everything else.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)

That's what you want to hear after you just bought a WiiU


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2014)

if anything, probably it is a WiiU revision.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 1, 2014)

This is going to be the ultimate battle!

Battefield 2014 vs COD 2014.

Get hyped.

But ofcourse...Ubisoft ALWAYS steals the show. I know that The Division will own it.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> That's what you want to hear after you just bought a WiiU



If Nintendo does reveal a new console I could see why they would be forced to...they aren't exactly doing great with the Wii U. :/ 



Jak N Blak said:


> This is going to be the ultimate battle!
> 
> Battefield 2014 vs COD 2014.
> 
> ...



Fuck that, E3 is going to be all about Half-Life 3.


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> That's what you want to hear after you just bought a WiiU


You'll get a discount if you return wiiu unscathed, no foot marks or anything


----------



## Reyes (May 1, 2014)

Dream said:


> Fuck that, E3 is going to be all about Half-Life 3.



And Atlus will announce SMT 4 for Europe.

THE DREAM IS DEAD.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2014)

random user said:


> You'll get a discount if you return wiiu unscathed, no foot marks or anything



While that would be nice I just can't see it happening.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2014)

Reyes said:


> And Atlus will announce SMT 4 for Europe.
> 
> THE DREAM IS DEAD.



Valve will surely deliver this year. 

Source 2 and HL-3 at this E3, believe it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> if anything, probably it is a WiiU revision.



Get rid of the damn gimmicky controller.. I rarely ever use it.. 



Dream said:


> If Nintendo does reveal a new console I could see why they would be forced to...they aren't exactly doing great with the Wii U. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that, E3 is going to be all about Half-Life 3.



Yeah, and Last Guardian  



random user said:


> You'll get a discount if you return wiiu unscathed, no foot marks or anything



So.. Hope is dead?


----------



## dream (May 1, 2014)

> Get rid of the damn gimmicky controller.. I rarely ever use it..



It had/has potential to be honest but I guess that devs just aren't making good use of it.



> Yeah, and Last Guardian



Have some faith in Valve.


----------



## Reyes (May 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> Yeah, and Last Guardian



Rumors that the LG was to ambitious for the PS3 and its on the PS4 now, to be reveled at this years E3.

Believe.


----------



## Reyes (May 1, 2014)

Dream said:


> Have some faith in Valve.



I'm still waiting on HL2:E3


----------



## dream (May 1, 2014)

Reyes said:


> I'm still waiting on HL2:E3



Valve already said that it isn't going to do episodic content.  The next HL will be HL-3.


----------



## Reyes (May 1, 2014)

I know Value said that....but still


----------



## dream (May 1, 2014)

Hl2: EP3 was aborted, accept it and move on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)

Dream said:


> Have some faith in Valve.





Reyes said:


> Rumors that the LG was to ambitious for the PS3 and its on the PS4 now, to be reveled at this years E3.
> 
> Believe.





also, E3 hype thread without the gifs? How dare ye?


----------



## Atlas (May 1, 2014)

The gifs are what E3 is all about


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)

Word.. We can get pieces of news all year long, it's the collective lulz that are the main selling point


----------



## teddy (May 1, 2014)

>people even mentioning last guardian


just freely taking the hammer to mah emotions


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 1, 2014)

Dream said:


> Fuck that, E3 is going to be all about Half-Life 3.



Rumor is...DICE will sink New York in their E3 multiplayer video 
Where's your God now?


----------



## teddy (May 1, 2014)

If...say...IT HAPPENS...


if last guardian gets a release date...or...estimate within my life time...


i just migh....i will need a paramedic on site


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

yeah, time to start busting out warm up gifs. Gif pre-show.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> Get rid of the damn gimmicky controller.. I rarely ever use it..


 Oh no.. I was not a fan at first but no... they should stick with it. I don't use the controller on FPS after that I can't live with out it.


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2014)

Dream said:


> Though i could see a new handheld being announced.



Not a chance. New 3DS revision maybe, but even that is unlikely given the recent 2DS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2014)

*Nintendo will reveal new hardware at E3*



> Nintendo will reveal new hardware at E3, a third-party publishing source has told VideoGamer.com.
> 
> Games compatible with the hardware will also be playable at the show, our source says, with the hardware believed to be linked to system specs leaked earlier in the year.
> 
> Those specs suggest that the hardware will be formed of two parts - a 'Fusion DS' and a 'Fusion Terminal' - and be a successor to the platform holder's struggling Wii U.





the rumor is growing..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)

Customer Loyalty better be fucking strong...


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 1, 2014)

Yeah but that rumor is just a rumor. The IGN people were talking about it in the article state that they didn't believe in it enough to make an article about it on IGN, so you heard about it from some other site that left out the context of "this is not believable enough for us". C'mon now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)

I'd be salty.. Just saiyan


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2014)

Salty? with that tongue Khirs?


----------



## Atlas (May 1, 2014)

Better see something on Fallout 4.


----------



## Reyes (May 1, 2014)

XV demo please SE :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Salty? with that tongue Khirs?



I dunno what you're implying but I know I don't like it


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> I dunno what you're implying but I know I don't like it


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

Reyes said:


> XV demo please SE :33


they'll announce the demo for tgs

please be excited


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Jak N Blak (May 1, 2014)

I want:

1. The Next Hitman game revealed
2. MK Shaolin Monks 2!!!!!!!
3. NFS Underground 3!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)

> Wii U without Gamapad but instead Pro controller for $199.



Someone from neogaf proposed this, and I wouldn't mind..


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

also PS4 slim


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)




----------



## geG (May 1, 2014)

random user said:


> they'll announce the demo for tgs
> 
> please be excited



They'll announce that an announcement for a demo is being considered for tgs


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2014)

Fallout 4 better get revealed or Bethesda can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Reyes (May 1, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Fallout 4 better get revealed or Bethesda can go fuck themselves.



Fallout 4 is being done by Zombies, will be reveled this year and released in 2015.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo will reveal new hardware at E3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Successor to the Wii U...is anyone seriously buying this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)

Kevin Spacy and that earlier pic looked like Idris Elba.. 


So..... Call of Duty Curtain Call Edition?


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2014)

Dream said:


> Successor to the Wii U...is anyone seriously buying this?



That moment when it actually happens...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)

mfw when Metroid WiiU gets announced and all this negative energy is forever banished 

I still believe..

EDIT: Also, after looking at this year's game releases, the 3DS is lacking  in the second half of the year, so I also expect a handful of titles announced for the system..


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 1, 2014)

Ninja Gaiden 4 please!!!!!! And make it fucking good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2014)

Veitsev from GAF said:
			
		

> Prediction
> 
> - No more news about this is released but GAF throws itself into a frenzy and this thread reaches 60+ pages based on pure speculation and Nintendo industry talk.
> - The inevitable boring bundle/cosmetic revision is announced. No new hardware. No new QoL or whatever. No WiiU without gamepad.
> ...



Crazy enough to happen


----------



## geG (May 1, 2014)

Dream said:


> Successor to the Wii U...is anyone seriously buying this?



I don't see why they would, the Wii U isn't even two years old yet is it? Like I haven't even bought one yet


----------



## Patchouli (May 1, 2014)

Super Wii U.

Bring back the golden age of JRPG's.

Make it happen Nintendo.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> Crazy enough to happen



Heh, seems like a pretty plausible prediction. 



Geg said:


> I don't see why they would, the Wii U isn't even two years old yet is it? Like I haven't even bought one yet



Yeah, the Wii U was released near the end of 2012 but some people are gullible.  They will believe that some disappointing sales of the Wii U will force Nintendo to come out with a new console to compete with XB1/PS4 soon.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 2, 2014)

GET READY TO RUMBLE


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 2, 2014)

Dream said:


> Heh, seems like a pretty plausible prediction.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Wii U was released near the end of 2012 but some people are gullible.  They will believe that some disappointing sales of the Wii U will force Nintendo to come out with a new console to compete with XB1/PS4 soon.



People think the only "big games" Nintendo has are MK8 Smash and Zelda.

Nothing else they can release that will sell hardware like the gamecube did in its first year


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2014)

>MFW all I can think about caring for this E3 is Dragon Age: Inquisition and Assassin's Creed: Unity



Or if there's something new on Amy Hennig/Visceral's Star Wars game, or a Tomb Raider sequel.

_Or another Lego game._


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 2, 2014)

Why do you only play AAA games that aren't even that good?


----------



## random user (May 2, 2014)

Dream said:


> Yeah, the Wii U was released near the end of 2012 but some people are gullible.  They will believe that some disappointing sales of the Wii U will force Nintendo to come out with a new console to compete with XB1/PS4 soon.


Disappointing sales is an understatement, it's one of the biggest flops in recent history. Back in the days consoles were discontinued after 1-2 years left and right for such crimes. It's not uncommon.
If they didn't have 3ds making all the money they might as well.

But yeah, were they to even theoretically announce a new hardware of sorts it's not gonna be to compete with PS4 in any way, at this stage it's impossible.
Nintendo is not *that* oblivious, with wiiu they can at least play their old "we're different" card to have some excuses. With brand new console there would be none.
They are much better off trying to optimize wiiu.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 2, 2014)

Wii U is selling like half as well as Dreamcast did. That's pretty bad


----------



## Naruto (May 2, 2014)

Khris said:


> mfw when Metroid WiiU gets announced and all this negative energy is forever banished



I would actually prefer a sidescroller Metroid on the 3DS 



Goova said:


> Wii U is selling like half as well as Dreamcast did. That's pretty bad



You know what sells consoles?

Games.

If Nintendo announces a new console when the WiiU and 3DS are so young they are basically abandoning the hardware.


----------



## random user (May 2, 2014)

> Hello, and welcome to a special E3 Nintendo Direct!
> Thank you for joining us today. As you know, at Nintendo we've always been the industry leader in bridging the gap between real-world activities and the world of games. From the pedometer included in Pokemon HeartGold and SoulSilver, to the pedometer included with Personal Trainer: Walking, to the pedometer included with Wii Fit U, we've always offered a variety of ways to stay in touch with the real world while enjoying the classic Nintendo game experiences you've come to love. That's why we're excited to introduce the next generation of Nintendo fitness products. As you might have heard, this time we're integrating this experience across all of your Nintendo devices. With the revolutionary new Nintendo Fit system, you'll earn what we're calling "Play Coins" as you carry your Nintendo 3DS with you throughout the day. These coins can then be traded in on the Wii U console for a variety of sticker packs you can use to add some life to your Miiverse posts. It's not just a pedometer. It's a bold new fitness experience which offers rich and rewarding feedback. If you walk enough miles, you just might be able to impress your friends with a secret shiny Miiverse sticker.
> 
> *sparkling silhouettes of a mushroom, star, flower and Mario head*
> ...


**


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I would actually prefer a sidescroller Metroid on the 3DS



Or a WiiU HD sidescroller.. Metroidvania needs to finally make that jump dammit 

Some people predicted that Koji(the guy that made Vania) will work on the new Metroid.. Nintendo can just announce their new partnership with the guy and show a Metroid teaser and they can easily win E3 for me.. 



> You know what sells consoles?
> 
> Games.
> 
> If Nintendo announces a new console when the WiiU and 3DS are so young they are basically abandoning the hardware.



It's time to play that cheat card and release a Pokemon MMO.. Only thing that would hinder that is Nintendo's shit online system  

Even then, the Pokefandom is quite strong.. X and Y sold over 12 million copies in under a damn year.. That's well over double the sales of the WiiU. You can't tell me at least half of those 12 million won't buy a WiiU for that game.. That's assuming half of these don't own a WiiU already.. But let's be honest with ourselves here 

Point is.. Dish it out Nintendo..

--------------------------------

Also..



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> Word on the interwebs suggests that the Big N is gearing up for some sort of hardware reveal at this year's Electronic Entertainment Expo.
> 
> "We've heard rumors that Nintendo might be showing hardware at E3," IGN editor Jose Otero said on the latest episode of Nintendo Voice Chat.
> 
> "They're absolutely going to show new hardware this year," the outlet's co-founder, Peer Schneider added. "No doubt in my mind that something... 'Cause I've heard from multiple people now. I've heard from someone who used to be at Nintendo, I've heard it from somebody on the third-party front."



But then..



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> Hi! I left the message below on the news story linked in the OP, but I figured I should leave it here as well:
> 
> "I understand why someone would consider what we discussed newsworthy, but this story completely ignores an important piece of context: We didn't trust these sources enough to run a story on IGN."
> 
> ...



I can't believe nobody's calling for IGN's heads..


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2014)

*New Nintendo hardware for E3, reports claim*



> Two sources online have claimed that Nintendo will announce some sort of new hardware at E3 – the same thing that MCV has been told in recent days.
> 
> IGN's Peer Schneider said in a podcast that: “Nintendo are absolutely going to show new hardware this year, there is no doubt in my mind. I've heard it from multiple people now. I've heard it from someone who used to be at Nintendo, I've heard it from somebody on the third-party front".
> 
> ...



Arctic Monkeys - Do I Wanna Know?

I dunno if I should make a separate thread? but the news keeps growing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 2, 2014)

random user said:


> Disappointing sales is an understatement, it's one of the biggest flops in recent history. Back in the days consoles were discontinued after 1-2 years left and right for such crimes. It's not uncommon.
> If they didn't have 3ds making all the money they might as well.
> 
> But yeah, were they to even theoretically announce a new hardware of sorts it's not gonna be to compete with PS4 in any way, at this stage it's impossible.
> ...



You ARE aware that the console had games delayed, momentum killed and it still managed to sell better than the Vita and PS3 right now yeah? 
*It's a case of not appealing to the west enough.

People are being ridiculous about this 6m figure console

A console like the gamecube sold over half its lifespan in its first year.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 2, 2014)

Goova said:


> Wii U is selling like half as well as Dreamcast did. That's pretty bad



No its not XD

Dreamcast died at 10 million consoles shipped with 4 years in. Wiiu's a year and a half old at 6 mil.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 2, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *New Nintendo hardware for E3, reports claim*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still linking to the bullshit rumour mill from IGN.

No thread.


----------



## Naruto (May 2, 2014)

Peripheral/Revision.

Seriously, nothing to see here. Nintendo execs can't be stupid enough to release a new console at this point. It would demolish their credibility.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Still linking to the bullshit rumour mill from IGN.
> 
> No thread.



Well the other two sites claims that their sources said the same thing.


----------



## random user (May 2, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Peripheral/Revision.
> 
> Seriously, nothing to see here. Nintendo execs can't be stupid enough to release a new console at this point. It would demolish their credibility.


3ds can now attach to wiiu


----------



## Death-kun (May 2, 2014)

Why is everyone forgetting about Nintendo's "Quality of Life" platform/hardware that they spoke about during their last investor meeting? There's no WiiU successor/revision coming.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2014)

*
CVG: No Nintendo hardware reveal this E3 company confirms*



> Nintendo will not be revealing new hardware at E3, the company has confirmed to CVG.
> 
> On Thursday reports emerged suggesting the corporation would announce a new platform, or a new iteration of a current platform, during the Los Angeles games event.





Ninty killed the rumor. Interesting.


----------



## Death-kun (May 2, 2014)

That takes care of that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2014)

Very weird that Nintendo killed the rumor. They usually ignored any rumor.


----------



## Naruto (May 2, 2014)

I smell more gimmicks no one gives a fuck about.

Wake me up 10 years from now when all the current major console manufacturers have gone third party and the gap between pcs and consoles has been bridged completely by living room steam machines.

Maybe then we'll stop hearing about platform X selling like shit or company X pricing their console at a net loss.

Maybe then 3D/touchscreens/cameras/fancy gamepads/vr will be less of a thing and we can go back to being excited about games.

Maybe games will be allowed to have the development cycles they need instead of being rushed by nervous investors.

*edit*

Nintendo debunking stupid claims, glad to hear it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2014)

One more thing to add. Nintendo is sending a message about the rumor right now. 

example

Daan Koopman ‏@NintenDaan 

Friends from @N1ntendo got a message from Nintendo: No new hardware at E3 2014.  …


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Very weird that Nintendo killed the rumor. They usually ignored any rumor.



They had to.. Or people would call their E3 a loss just because of the no-reveal regardless if they presented a great line up.. They said they would focus on games, and that what they'll do...

Now my hype is back on Zelda and Metroid 

Also, lel IGN...




Next-Gen Jiggle


----------



## dream (May 2, 2014)

Thanks, Nintendo for killing that rumor. 



> They had to.. Or people would call their E3 a loss just because of the no-reveal regardless if they presented a great line up



Exactly, quite a few people would have been disappointed if the rumor was allowed to gain some steam.


I'll be paying close attention to this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2014)

Hell, people were contemplating on skipping the MK bundle, which Nintendo invested a lot of marketing into..


----------



## Krory (May 2, 2014)

People are going to call Nintendo's E3 a loss regardless of what happens.  People are just dumb.


----------



## Reyes (May 2, 2014)

Please be real, inject it into my viens.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 2, 2014)

Tekken 7
You heard me.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Please be real, inject it into my viens.



It's almost certainly real.


----------



## teddy (May 2, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Tekken 7
> You heard me.



Whenever namco makes the next canonical installment i'll be crossing my fingers for them to get rid of the rage mechanic like they did for tekken revolution

bounding i can live with
rage not so much


or hell, just improve on what they had with dark ressurection


----------



## Naruto (May 2, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Please be real, inject it into my viens.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2014)

krory said:


> People are going to call Nintendo's E3 a loss regardless of what happens.  People are just dumb.



Welcome back krory 



Reyes said:


> Please be real, inject it into my viens.



>T-rex doge
>okay then


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2014)

krory said:


> People are going to call Nintendo's E3 a loss regardless of what happens.  People are just dumb.



Krobro speaking truth.
Who would've known that deciding to ignore the regular stocks and sales PR rigmarole of half your average conference's run time and focusing instead on showing video games, as well as sending demos of said video games to Best Buys nation-wide, would cause such dissatisfaction?



Khris said:


> Next-Gen Jiggle



But they already reached the pinnacle of technological advancement by giving us the magical independently floating boobs of DOAX2. They need something more, something unique.

I predict that they'll break even more boundaries by having the girls play volleyball using *only* their boobs! 



Jak N Blak said:


> Tekken 7
> You heard me.



Now that someone's Tekken up again, Tekken X Street Fighter.

C'mon, guys, please. Don't do this to me.



? said:


> Whenever namco makes the next canonical installment i'll be crossing my fingers for them to get rid of the rage mechanic like they did for tekken revolution
> 
> bounding i can live with
> rage not so much
> ...



Yeah, rage was kinda dumb. Bounding would be getting axed regardless. It'd serve no purpose in a game free of a tag mechanic.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2014)

So, are we going to see a Metroid game in this E3? Also do you guys think that we are going to see Retro new game in any form @E3?


----------



## random user (May 2, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Tekken 7
> You heard me.


The least likely thing to happen, sadly.



krory said:


> People are going to call Nintendo's E3 a loss regardless of what happens.  People are just dumb.


Just as people who will say it didn't, even if it will.

So basically people will just say everything.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> So, are we going to see a Metroid game in this E3? Also do you guys think that we are going to see Retro new game in any form @E3?



Retro hires Koji and they work on the next Metroidvania for the WiiU..


----------



## teddy (May 2, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, rage was kinda dumb. Bounding would be getting axed regardless. It'd serve no purpose in a game free of a tag mechanic.



Pretty much why i went with improving what they had with dark resuerrection. unless you're using someone like nina who can squeeze in a stupid amount of mids before letting you hit the ground, the most any character can generally get in are a couple hits off bounds


----------



## dream (May 3, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> So, are we going to see a Metroid game in this E3?



If Nintendo wants to generate some buzz then a Metroid game will go a long ways towards reaching that goal.  I'll give it a 40% chance of being at E3.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 3, 2014)

Metroid wouldnt be enough

Doing something new with metroid + retro's new project would be interesting


----------



## Naruto (May 3, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Doing something new with metroid



No.

Do something OLD with Metroid. A sequel to Fusion, in full sidescroller glory.


----------



## Raidoton (May 3, 2014)

Naruto said:


> No.
> 
> Do something OLD with Metroid. A sequel to Fusion, in full sidescroller glory.


Would be okay for the 3DS, I think...


----------



## Patchouli (May 3, 2014)

I'd buy a Wii U for a side-scrolling sequel to Metroid Fusion.

More levels though, and more upgrades.

Not taking the piss out of the Wii U here, just haven't had a reason to buy one yet. Been hoping for a side-scrolling Metroid for ages. Super Metroid/Fusion/Zero Mission were all perfect for me. Could never really get into the Prime series, because I suck at 3D console shooting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2014)

The media still kind upset about Nintendo not having a live conference. I wanted one this year but hey? it is what it is.

A lot of people in the media feel that Nintendo doesn't care about them and that it is the message they are sending with the Nintendo Directs.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 3, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> I'd buy a Wii U for a side-scrolling sequel to Metroid Fusion.
> 
> More levels though, and more upgrades.
> 
> Not taking the piss out of the Wii U here, just haven't had a reason to buy one yet. Been hoping for a side-scrolling Metroid for ages. Super Metroid/Fusion/Zero Mission were all perfect for me. Could never really get into the Prime series, because I suck at 3D console shooting.



The motion controls in the Wii versions are pretty crappy but the Gamecube versions revolve around auto-lock, how can you *not* be able to shoot? you should have to strafe/dash.


----------



## Naruto (May 3, 2014)

Welp, I'm hoping that they do a sort of double announcement. A retro side scroller for 3ds and a new FPS metroid for Wii U.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 3, 2014)

An Openworld Hitman game...

I think that's the next best step for the game. Who agrees?

You can still keep the 'Hits' in confined areas - eg. Building, abandoned factories, etc.

But keep 47 is some fucking city while he's on the run from the Cops or something. I don't know.
I just want to replay value to increase...


----------



## dream (May 3, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Metroid wouldnt be enough



Well, yes.  Metroid alone won't be enough but it will generate some interesting.  

It isn't too far-fetched to assume that we might get a new Zelda Wii U trailer.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 3, 2014)

Nothing will generate enough hype or sales to make the Wii U a success. Smash bros. and Mario Kart would be the best chances of this, though. Metroid sells low and is mostly irrelevant.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 3, 2014)

Honestly Metroid would be alot better if they make it a bit like Dead Space 3 Meets Mirrors Edge.

And Yes I said Dead Space 3.  Add some fusion to it and boom, Metroid that will make you crap your pants.

These days I like Psuedo 2D ala pandora's tower better


----------



## Naruto (May 3, 2014)

Goova said:


> Nothing will generate enough hype or sales to make the Wii U a success.



Disagree. Games sell consoles, so announce some good fucking games and people might buy your platform. Doesn't mean I wouldn't prefer Nintendo go third party, but you take what you can get.



Goova said:


> Smash bros. and Mario Kart would be the best chances of this, though.



Ehh, I don't know. I admit I'm talking out of my ass here (didn't bother to google numbers) but I thought Zelda was one of Nintendo's biggest blockbusters. And Metroid sells low, really? I honestly didn't have that impression.

For me, the biggest reasons to bother with a nintendo system are Pok?mon, Metroid and Zelda.



St NightRazr said:


> Honestly Metroid would be alot better if they make it a bit like Dead Space 3 Meets Mirrors Edge.



OH GOD PLEASE NO


----------



## dream (May 3, 2014)

Goova said:


> Nothing will generate enough hype or sales to make the Wii U a success. Smash bros. and Mario Kart would be the best chances of this, though. Metroid sells low and is mostly irrelevant.



I don't expect it to ever match the success of PS4 but a few fan favorite games, Zelda is such a game, would go a long way towards making the platform more enticing. 



St NightRazr said:


> Honestly Metroid would be alot better if they make it a bit like Dead Space 3 Meets Mirrors Edge.



Do not want.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2014)

Enjoy


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 3, 2014)

LMAO your reactions are hilarious >

Anyway I want Baten Kaitos Origins and Baten Katios 1 HD from Nintendo

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOpccxfMXYY[/youtube]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 3, 2014)

also third party Nintendo would suck. Their dynamic as a whole would change pretty severely, I wouldnt trade their game quality for that.

I'd rather they go PC exclusive,


----------



## Naruto (May 3, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> also third party Nintendo would suck. Their dynamic as a whole would change pretty severely, I wouldnt trade their game quality for that.



I don't see why any of that has to be true. As long as the most popular platform is fairly open (like the PC) then there shouldn't be anyone telling Nintendo what NOT to do.

Whats more, historically speaking it's Nintendo that tends to be super anal about what they allow on their machines.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 3, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I don't see why any of that has to be true. As long as the most popular platform is fairly open (like the PC) then there shouldn't be anyone telling Nintendo what NOT to do.
> 
> Whats more, historically speaking it's Nintendo that tends to be super anal about what they allow on their machines.



Nintendo's audience seems rather transient in nature, so I dont know who'd be interested in buying their games. This is the main issue of the whole third party sthich because Nintendo's catering to people who dont keep up with the AAA market foolishness with their nicher franchises.

So what happens if they go third party/mobile? Business dynamic ultimately changes, company restructuring occurs, Intelligent systems gets closed down. 2.5D Zelda happens, flops then we get OOT remakes till the end of time. 

In the end that means they have to downsize into a certain niche. I dont want to see Nintendo become ATLUS, where they flip flop between milking SMT then Persona. (As I dont like persona) 

Do not want. 

SEE THAT 2D ZELDA. 




(Actually that sounds like Pandora's Tower)


Fundamentally Nintendo needs to expand, and so do their franchises. They have to create new ones in order to do this. Progression instead of regression , which is why Im hoping the QOL thing works out for them, also they should buy Kadokawa and use their media connections to finally get that Nintendo Land and Anime studios that Yamauchi always wanted.

This is whats best for NIntendo and Gamers imo.


----------



## Naruto (May 3, 2014)

I don't understand why going third party would stop people from buying their games 

Ni No Kuni and Child of Light are both on the PS3 (and the latter everywhere else) and the presentation does not seem at all compromised by the platforms they were released on.

The only reason to release things on your own console is so you have full control over what is sold on it, and of course so other companies don't get a cut from your software sales.

They have the IP strength not to fail. It's harder to convince somebody to buy an entirely new system to play your awesome games than it is to just convince them to play your games. The console purchase is a paywall.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 3, 2014)

Well Im more concerned about Nintendo's business model changing than whether they have a console or not.(Although I'd be worried about their engineers, they have some really great hardware makers after all)


Also, this is why Im also really interested in their 9th gen systems since they're making devices that are easy to port too, evolve the tech in the WIiU, and offer a far greater ease of convenience where you can play your console games away from home and your handheld games on the telly. Oh and modular handheld hardware so people quit complaining about ergonomics XD


----------



## Naruto (May 3, 2014)

Personally I always feel like buying Nintendo's system is a necessary evil. It's never as appealing as the competition and it has the least multiplatform titles. You only ever get it for exclusives.

If Nintendo games came out on PC, that would be it for me. No more consoles.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 3, 2014)

Well honestly I appreciate their design over the competition. They know how to make sensibly designed pieces of hardware, they're the sturdiest in the business as well. I dont know any handheld that'd survive a trip in the washing machine _while its in sleep mode_ other than Nintendo hardware XD. 

Nintendo's always been more focused on you know game stuff, than being a media hub. Sony turned consoles into that. Thats why microsoft brought a bunch of pc developers into gaming. They fucked up consoles. Pretty much why the console market overall is increasingly stagnant and not growing whatsoever. Consoles will soon be defunct anyway, platform is changing. 

Nintendo's not one to cater directly to every single third party for a myriad of reasons, and third parties stopped being interesting last gen. I dont really care about owning one system, some people would prefer game consoles that are like DVD players, but I like things that have their own individual appeal, its why I also like exclusives.  

So I dont really see them like that(necessary evil)  Just one company trying to undercut another and take their lunch. At this point there are too many platforms out anyway. This is how we get duds like The Amazing SpiderMan 2. That game was in production for 2 years on 9 platforms. Its kinda ridiculous.

I guess I dont view platforms as a collective, just different boxes trying to accomplish different things and thus have different feature sets. The market goes where the majority of the content is regardless of the device. ( See the mobile boom, and there we see devs being irresponsible. Nobody is there to keep them in check. Now they're busy trying to find a solution to their problem, suggesting licensing fees of all things ( ALA Consoles))  Back in the 16 bit era Nintendo kept third parties in check and third parties/SEGA kept Nintendo in check

The game industry has largely become something irresponsible. Unless your name is Valve. Or Nintendo.


----------



## Overwatch (May 4, 2014)

Hopefully, Square Enix will reveal more details about the Deus Ex Universe project.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 4, 2014)

Since Gears is basically dead...we need a new 3rd Person Action shooter to take the throne.

And don't say the Division.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2014)

Devil's Third?


----------



## teddy (May 4, 2014)

The.......Division?










**


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2014)

Never heard of The Division ?? 

Here's a vid..

[YOUTUBE]kF45X7JO9Hw[/YOUTUBE]

From what I know it's a MMO Third Person Shooter in a post-apocalyptic setting.. Highly detailed and should be insanely fun with a group of friends.. It also looks graphically good, but so did Watch_dogs in its gameplay debut


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 5, 2014)

The Division sounds like a math problem that I don't want to be a part of.


----------



## random user (May 5, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Since Gears is basically dead...we need a new 3rd Person Action shooter to take the throne.
> 
> And don't say the Division.



Resident Evil 7 incoming.


----------



## Naruto (May 5, 2014)

The division looks sick as fuck.


----------



## lathia (May 5, 2014)

Downgrade pretty much a must unless you PC mastah race.


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2014)

The Division is one of the few things coming from Ubisoft that I'm genuinely interested in and hyped for.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> The Division is one of the few things coming from Ubisoft that I'm genuinely interested in and hyped for.



Ubisoft will find a way to ruin/mar the experience.


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2014)

Dream said:


> Ubisoft will find a way to ruin/mar the experience.



Nah, they'll do it to the new Assassin's Creed, Watch_Dogs, and The Crew. The Division will slip by unscathed.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Nah, they'll do it to the new Assassin's Creed, Watch_Dogs, and The Crew. The Division will slip by unscathed.



So much false hope.


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2014)

Ubisoft manages to release a game now and then without ruining it. Child of Light is pretty good.


----------



## Naruto (May 5, 2014)

This is going to sound stupid but i really like the tablet interaction with Division. I like the idea that if I'm out and about I can still earn XP/Credits/Whatever, and I like being able to talk to my game friends (and apparently voice chat) through the game itself.


----------



## teddy (May 5, 2014)

Khris said:


> Never heard of The Division ??
> 
> Here's a vid..
> 
> ...



I know what the division is, khris. i was wearing a set of it roughly a few weeks ago 


game is one of my most anticipated titles . thankfully it's only on ps4/xbone/pc and not being porting to 7th gen consoles so that kind of knocks down the likelihood of a downgrade



Dream said:


> Ubisoft will find a way to ruin/mar the experience.





Dream said:


> So much false hope.



This all but means the division will succeed 


top 5 game this year even


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2014)

? said:


> I know what the division is, khris. i was wearing a set of it roughly a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> game is one of my most anticipated titles . thankfully it's only on ps4/xbone/pc and not being porting to 7th gen consoles so that kind of knocks down the likelihood of a downgrade
> ...



Then you failed at whatever you tried to do.. Or I failed for not getting it..


----------



## teddy (May 5, 2014)

"um" tags my friend, "um" tags


it was just a little jest to jak 









**


----------



## SionBarsod (May 6, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> The Division sounds like a math problem that I don't want to be a part of.



This made me laugh way harder than it should have.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2014)

? said:


> "um" tags my friend, "um" tags
> 
> 
> it was just a little jest to jak
> ...





**


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2014)

Get hyped.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2014)

Guys what if


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Watch_Dogs is an Assassin's Creed sequel which is set in the future??


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

Some early bingo has arrived. Already outdated though.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2014)

Come to think of it the main character in Watch_Dogs is wearing a hoodie, a cap, and a bandana as his mask.. Doesnt that sound like assassin-ish to you? 

And dual hidden blades is old tech, you can just hack away and let technology kill your foes!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2014)

What a terrible bingo. X is not in it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 6, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Guys what if
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's how Watch-Dogs started. Then they decided it would be too much of a "shift" to the series setting and made it its own thing. Yet they still made plenty of connections between AC and WD so it's at least set in the same universe.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2014)

Really?? Wtf. Haha! So my hunch was correct right lol.

Because i was imagining an AC game set in the future. The parkour segments should look and feel modern and really fast paced, a bit over the top and acrobatic i might add. And traditional weapons are out of the window and your main tool is either a smart watch, a phone or a tablet. 

And then we got Watch_Dogs. I just realised its also made by Ubisoft lmao


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 6, 2014)

So with G4tv gone how do we watch this?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 6, 2014)

On spike  lol


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 6, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> On spike  lol



They broadcast it? I never knew...


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

gametrailers, ign, gamespot

Pretty much every gaming site will stream it


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2014)

Updated the first post with info about Microsoft's E3 conference.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 6, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Updated the first post with info about Microsoft's E3 conference.





Sounds neat. I don't know why but there's always some excitement for a show I know it's always going to be disappointing. But hey, if I see at least 2 or 3 games I get hyped for, that's good enough for me.

They better fucking show me Quantum Break plenty. And that Japanese exclusive might as well be good.

Are we getting new Witcher 3 news from CD Projekt?


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sounds neat. I don't know why but there's always some excitement for a show I know it's always going to be disappointing. But hey, if I get at least 2 or 3 games I get hyped for, that's good enough for me.
> 
> They better fucking show me Quantum Break plenty. And that Japanese exclusive might as well be good.
> 
> Are we getting new Witcher 3 news from CD Projekt?



I see it also shows Ubisoft's conference time, dunno how I missed that.  Gonna add it in as well.


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

So only Sony left?


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2014)

Yep, Sony is the only one that needs to confirm a date/time.


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

Save the best for last.


----------



## Enclave (May 6, 2014)

What I want:

The Last Guardian announced for the PS4 (I think this may happen)

Release date for Final Fantasy XV (so not happening before TGS)

Honestly, that's the 2 big things I want to happen.


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

Guardian and 15 are so intertwined now, it's humorous. They are always mentioned in pair.

Now they should be released same time as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 6, 2014)

random user said:


> Guardian and 15 are so intertwined now, it's humorous.



For those that bought a PS3 at launch for both of them and spent 600 dollaridoos, it's hilarious!


----------



## dream (May 6, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> For those that bought a PS3 at launch for both of them and spent 600 dollaridoos, it's hilarious!



Guardian is going to become another Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2014)

Grand Theft Auto 6 announced, exclusively for WiiU.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Grand Theft Auto 6 announced, exclusively for WiiU.



About as likely as Sega releasing the Dreamcast 2.


----------



## teddy (May 7, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Grand Theft Auto 6 announced, exclusively for WiiU.



The next "end of times" prediction has a better chance of coming true than this


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Grand Theft Auto 6 announced, exclusively for WiiU.



 How would R* manage to squeeze a huge game to WiiU?

Its like Wiiu is still using cassette tapes right? I mean cartridges?


----------



## random user (May 7, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> For those that bought a PS3 at launch for both of them and spent 600 dollaridoos, it's hilarious!


At least they got 13.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Actually PS4 uses cartridges now.
> 
> download them disc into your HDD



So jelly 

His console is still using diskettes


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2014)

I am hoping that *X* get an official trailer and a name in this E3.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2014)

What if the name just stays "X"?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2014)

X??? Meaning cancelled? Lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2014)

No way in hell X is getting canned


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2014)

"E3 plans to reveal 6 _new_ games this year, including the new Star Wars: Battlefront"

Will update first post


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2014)

meh I don't care about EA.. shitty company


----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2014)

Call me a traitor, but I'm super interested in what they and Maxis got planned for the 4th installment of Sims.


----------



## random user (May 7, 2014)

6 new games overall? If they count kinect and ios etc. that's not much.


----------



## Naruto (May 7, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> including the new Star Wars: Battlefront"



EA or not, I'm pretty stoked for this. If it's basically BF3 with a coat of Star Wars, it's good enough for me.


----------



## Atlas (May 7, 2014)

Naruto said:


> EA or not, I'm pretty stoked for this. If it's basically BF3 with a coat of Star Wars, it's good enough for me.



As long as they don't plague the game with micro transactions it should be awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2014)

This E3 is already good for me cuz of Pokemon Gen3 remakes.. It's all uphill for me now.. I'll need real medical help if Metroid gets announced..


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2014)

Hero of the Colosseum said:


> As long as they don't plague the game with micro transactions it should be awesome.



This is what I'm really worried about concerning the new Battlefront.

I'll buy it if it doesn't have microtransactions galore.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2014)

Fuck EA but Star Wars Battlefront was that "Jack of All Trades" game that did everything right, gonna take a look. And I'm going to check the Amy Hennig game by principle.


----------



## Reyes (May 7, 2014)

Hopefully Battlefront won't have Battlefield 4 problems.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 7, 2014)

FUCK BATTLEFRONT!

We want Battlefield Police son!


----------



## Enclave (May 7, 2014)

> Rumor: Sony E3 Conference Details Leaked: Uncharted, The Order, Guerrilla, Media Molecule and Much More
> 
> We?re just a bit over a month to E3, and today a source that opted to remain anonymous contacted us to share what he alleges to be Sony Computer Entertainment?s plans for their press conference.
> 
> ...





If true?  Sony wins E3 due to The Last Guardian alone.


----------



## random user (May 7, 2014)

>Last Guardian

If true then E3 is officially over, Sony won.

Also


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2014)

I don't think I'll ever understand the hype for The Last Guardian.

Added the rumor to the first post.


----------



## random user (May 7, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I don't think I'll ever understand the hype for The Last Guardian.
> 
> Added the rumor to the first post.


SotC is still one of the best things that ever happened to gaming. Next game from the studio that is in the same vein and looks amazing...


----------



## Naruto (May 7, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I don't think I'll ever understand the hype for The Last Guardian.
> 
> Added the rumor to the first post.



Did you play Shadow of the Colossus?

Particularly when it came out, there had never been anything like it. It was a game far ahead of its time.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Did you play Shadow of the Colossus?
> 
> Particularly when it came out, there had never been anything like it. It was a game far ahead of its time.



Yes, I did. Amazing game. 

But that's kinda why I'm concerned about TLG. I'm hoping they're striving towards new territory instead of just trying to make another SotC. The fact that there are so few details and it being in development hell for over half a decade is a bit disheartening, and has brought my hype levels down to a trickle. Perhaps if they actually show it I'll be hyped for it again.


----------



## Naruto (May 7, 2014)

I'd probably be happy with more of the same, to be honest.

An entirely regressive sentiment I know, but I'm a man of simple pleasures.


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2014)

Well it really depends on the genre and franchise, but "a SotC-like experience" would definitely not be an insult if used to describe a game.


----------



## random user (May 7, 2014)

Considering they only made 2 games which were nothing alike but very much in the same style and vein (and story), it's safe to assume LG will follow the example. From what we know it actually looks like a mix between Ico and SotC.


----------



## Enclave (May 7, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Yes, I did. Amazing game.
> 
> But that's kinda why I'm concerned about TLG. I'm hoping they're striving towards new territory instead of just trying to make another SotC. The fact that there are so few details and it being in development hell for over half a decade is a bit disheartening, and has brought my hype levels down to a trickle. Perhaps if they actually show it I'll be hyped for it again.



Eh, SotC wasn't a ICO clone so no reason to expect TLG to be a SotC clone.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2014)

*Nintendo Launching NFC (figurine) Game for Wii U/3DS, Details @ E3*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2014)

First Activision, then Disney, now Nintendo.

Well, makes money, I guess.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2014)

David Gibson ‏@gibbogame 

Iwata - we are preparing for next generation hardware as always doing, when release? Difficult to declare..

David Gibson ‏@gibbogame

Iwata- not hopeless or at a loss in coming up with something new but unless existing users satisfied we cannot release next hardware


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2014)

NO! Nintendo can't get into NFC. If the actual game is any good I won't be able to resist.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2014)

@gibbogame

    Iwata- developers will move into new building in Kyoto around E3, currently teams are separate so will share more

It seems E3 is a key time for Nintendo in term of shifting things around.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2014)

Gonna pass thank you.. Just don't integrate it to the core games like Smash bros.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2014)

That rumored Sony conference sounds amazing.


----------



## Sasuke (May 7, 2014)

the 'leaked' conference reads like a fanboys wet dream

please be true


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2014)

That leak is a bit ambitious.. I just hope they don't spend more than 10 minutes on their VR hardware..


----------



## Enclave (May 7, 2014)

Well, if the leak is true?  Only 1 game being shown off for it, so that isn't too much by any means.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> the 'leaked' conference reads like a fanboys wet dream
> 
> please be true



If definitely does seem like a fake but we can dream.


----------



## Platinum (May 8, 2014)

I just want new Pokemon info now.

Though Halo 5 news is always welcome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2014)

Platinum said:


> I just want new Pokemon info now.
> 
> Though Halo 5 news is always welcome.



Pokken news please


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2014)

I really dont understand also the hype of Last Guardian and thats coming from a sony fanboy.

It looks pretty stupid to me. Graphically and aesthetically of course.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 8, 2014)

Seems Nintendo and Sony both are going to have a *STRONG* showing at E3 this year. ( The list is bullshit by the way, there's glaringly obvious bullshit in it)

Also Is nintendo using Cards for the NFC?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2014)

I hope m$ surprises us with a blockbuster announcement like...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Halo Beach Volleyball


----------



## random user (May 8, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I really dont understand also the hype of Last Guardian and thats coming from a sony fanboy.
> 
> It looks pretty stupid to me. Graphically and aesthetically of course.


----------



## Canute87 (May 8, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> David Gibson ‏@gibbogame
> 
> Iwata - we are preparing for next generation hardware as always doing, when release? Difficult to declare..



I wonder if their next generation hardware will be just as powerful as the PS4 is currently.  That seems to be their new philosophy with consoles.



> David Gibson ‏@gibbogame
> 
> Iwata- not hopeless or at a loss in coming up with something new but unless existing users satisfied we cannot release next hardware



I wonder how they plan to keep wii u owners satisfied when the third party games start bitch slapping them from all angles on other consoles.


----------



## The World (May 8, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I really dont understand also the hype of Last Guardian and thats coming from a sony fanboy.
> 
> It looks pretty stupid to me. Graphically and aesthetically of course.


----------



## Death-kun (May 8, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Also Is nintendo using Cards for the NFC?



Why would they use cheap cards when they can sell figurines and get more money?


----------



## Reyes (May 8, 2014)

Nintendo is using figures for the Wii U and cards for 3DS.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 8, 2014)

Evolve. I need me some Evolve.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2014)

What is the Last Guardian?


----------



## Canute87 (May 8, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> What is the Last Guardian?



The best game never made.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 8, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> What is the Last Guardian?



It's a myth.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 8, 2014)

More like a gaming's Holy Grail.


----------



## Enclave (May 8, 2014)

After ICO and Shadow of the Colossus how can people not be insanely anticipating The Last Guardian?

This is a game where the hype levels have NOT increased since it was announced, they've always been insanely high levels simply because of the previous games in the series.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2014)

Enclave said:


> *After ICO and Shadow of the Colossus how can people not be insanely anticipating The Last Guardian?*
> 
> This is a game where the hype levels have NOT increased since it was announced, they've always been insanely high levels simply because of the previous games in the series.



I am more hyped about X because I know it is coming and it is a sequel or spiritual sequel to a classic aka Xenoblade.

The Last Guardian hyped= dead for me.


----------



## Enclave (May 8, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am more hyped about X because I know it is coming and it is a sequel or spiritual sequel to a classic aka Xenoblade.
> 
> The Last Guardian hyped= dead for me.



We've been told repeatedly that The Last Guardian is not cancelled so we can be reasonably sure it's going to arrive.

Additionally it's a sequel to ICO and Shadow of the Colossus, not spiritual sequel but an actual one.  What's not to be excited for?  ICO > Xenoblade and Shadow of the Colossus > Xenoblade.

So of course excitement for The Last Guardian > excitement for X.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 8, 2014)

Why would the last guardian even be a good game after all this time?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2014)

Enclave said:


> We've been told repeatedly that The Last Guardian is not cancelled so we can be reasonably sure it's going to arrive.
> 
> Additionally it's a sequel to ICO and Shadow of the Colossus, not spiritual sequel but an actual one.  What's not to be excited for?  ICO > Xenoblade and Shadow of the Colossus > Xenoblade.
> 
> So of course excitement for The Last Guardian > excitement for X.



are you saying that those games are better than Xenoblade? why is that?

and the excitement level is different because Xenoblade was on the Wii. Nothing else. Monolith Soft tho as a team, they do bring excitement.


----------



## Death-kun (May 8, 2014)

Let's not start arguing about which games are better than others, okay?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Let's not start arguing about which games are better than others, okay?



but but but... he/she................................................................  Ok


----------



## Enclave (May 8, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> are you saying that those games are better than Xenoblade? why is that?
> 
> and the excitement level is different because Xenoblade was on the Wii. Nothing else. Monolith Soft tho as a team, they do bring excitement.



I'm pretty explicitly saying that those games are better than Xenoblade.  I don't know why you have to ask.

Why are they better?  Seriously?  Have you played them?  If ever somebody questions if video games can be art?  You show them those 2 games and say case closed.

Xenoblade is good, but it's no ICO or Shadow of the Colossus.  Few games are.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 9, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I'm pretty explicitly saying that those games are better than Xenoblade.  I don't know why you have to ask.
> 
> Why are they better?  Seriously?  Have you played them?  If ever somebody questions if video games can be art?  You show them those 2 games and say case closed.
> 
> Xenoblade is good, but it's no ICO or Shadow of the Colossus.  Few games are.



Have you played Dark Souls?

Xenoblade is a odyssey, an epic. That ties game mechanics to world building and exploration so damn well. 

Ico is about atmosphere and telling a story. (both games have a terrible framerate and camera though, real talk)


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I'm pretty explicitly saying that those games are better than Xenoblade.  I don't know why you have to ask.
> 
> *Why are they better?  Seriously?  Have you played them?  If ever somebody questions if video games can be art?  You show them those 2 games and say case closed.
> 
> Xenoblade is good, but it's no ICO or Shadow of the Colossus.  Few games are*.



It is very debatable.I will not debate such in here. I will not derail thread but I will only say that Xenoblade is not only good, it is a masterpiece.

Back on topic. I am not looking forward to M$ conference, not because it is going to bad or anything, it is just that I don't want anything to make me to buy the damn console.


----------



## Raidoton (May 9, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I'm pretty explicitly saying that those games are better than Xenoblade.  I don't know why you have to ask.
> 
> Why are they better?  Seriously?  Have you played them?  If ever somebody questions if video games can be art?  You show them those 2 games and say case closed.
> 
> Xenoblade is good, but it's no ICO or Shadow of the Colossus.  Few games are.


Well, but the gameplay is better in Xenoblade. So it depends on what you prefer, emotion or gameplay. You find one game better, he finds another game better. It's subjective...


----------



## Death-kun (May 9, 2014)

That's why I said don't start arguing about "____ is better than ____" in here.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 9, 2014)

Nobody took the bait ehe


----------



## random user (May 9, 2014)

Raidoton said:


> Well, but the gameplay is better in Xenoblade.


It's not.
Objectively.

Either way, all this should be moved to a specific game thread. There's gonna be enough arguments as it is regarding just the E3.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2014)

random user said:


> *Objectively*.



There's that word again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 9, 2014)

You know what I hate? when people try to downplay the impact Xenoblade had to the genre. You know what? fuck it.. I am done with this stupid topic.

E3 Nintendo direct better be damn good.. With X on it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 9, 2014)

There's a reason Xenoblade has a metacritic of 92 after all


----------



## Canute87 (May 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> You know what I hate? when people try to downplay the impact Xenoblade had to the genre. You know what? fuck it.. I am done with this stupid topic.
> 
> E3 Nintendo direct better be damn good.. With X on it.



Xenoblade didn't make as much of an impact as it could have  for one  reason. 

It came on a console that was pretty much dead to core gamers.  Had this game come earlier in the wii's life before people started to realize the console wasn't going anywhere there would have been better reception.

Wii U might be too far gone for X to have an impact no matter how awesome it will be.  If FF and Kingdom Hearts were both coming to the console that would be a different story.


----------



## Enclave (May 9, 2014)

You guys are acting like I was downplaying Xenoblade or something.  I never did such a thing.  I just said he's not as good as a couple of games that I consider among the greatest games ever made, I rank ICO and Shadow of the Colossus up there with Earthbound and Suikoden II.  Xenoblade is great, but I don't rank it THAT high.  Hell, I don't even rank Xenogears that high and I consider Xenogears to be superior to Xenoblade.


----------



## Canute87 (May 9, 2014)

Enclave said:


> You guys are acting like I was downplaying Xenoblade or something.  I never did such a thing.  I just said he's not as good as a couple of games that I consider among the greatest games ever made, I rank ICO and Shadow of the Colossus up there with Earthbound and Suikoden II.  Xenoblade is great, but I don't rank it THAT high.  Hell, I don't even rank *Xenogears that high and I consider Xenogears to be superior to Xenoblade.*



disc 1 only right?


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 9, 2014)

The fuck is Xenoblade


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 9, 2014)

Blade > Gears > Saga.

Trufax.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2014)

Lul. Xenoblade Wii?? I think i know why it made impact, because its only the non-super mario game on that console during those times.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2014)

Come on guys im just stating my opinion about last guardian. Im not really hyped with that game. The main character is a kid. As if we cant get any boring than that. And that mutant dog or whatever you call him looks really stupid. I cant take it seriously. It looks like a hyena that received a terrible make over or something. 

I know its not the final product but i just hope they make the characters a little bit presentable. They all look like they came from a trash yard with all sorts of skin diseases.


----------



## Canute87 (May 10, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Come on guys im just stating my opinion about last guardian. Im not really hyped with that game. The main character is a kid. As if we cant get any boring than that. And that mutant dog or whatever you call him looks really stupid. I cant take it seriously. It looks like a hyena that received a terrible make over or something.
> 
> I know its not the final product but i just hope they make the characters a little bit presentable. They all look like they came from a trash yard with all sorts of skin diseases.



What if the Kid grows?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2014)

I have no problem if the kid grows as long as that hyena grows as well and turn into a bad ass looking 'guardian' 

But right now, they both look stupid to me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> The fuck is Xenoblade



[YOUTUBE]yLprUqHmsOo[/YOUTUBE]

One of the best JRPG of the last gen. One of the best ever made. In my personal list only FFVI is better. [nostalgia]

Anyway what are you guys expecting from MS conference? New IP's?


----------



## random user (May 10, 2014)

>xenoblade
>impact on genre

oh lawd hold my sides


----------



## dream (May 10, 2014)

So Sony's conference will bet on June 9th at 9PM EST.  It's going to be a fun day with both Microsoft, EA's, Ubisoft's and Sony's conferences being on the same day. :33


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> So Sony's conference will bet on June 9th at 9PM EST.  It's going to be a fun day with both Microsoft, EA's, Ubisoft's and Sony's conferences being on the same day. :33



 if the gods are good I will be off of work in time to see it.


 also I did not read every page in this thread...but any chance of seeing E3 on tv this year more then last year?


----------



## dream (May 10, 2014)

Since I didn't watch it on TV last year, what where the problems you had last year assuming that there were any?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> So Sony's conference will bet on June 9th at 9PM EST.  It's going to be a fun day with both Microsoft, EA's, Ubisoft's and Sony's conferences being on the same day. :33



It is going to be a long day.. who are we going to make fun of?


----------



## dream (May 10, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> It is going to be a long day.. who are we going to make fun of?



EA.  Possibly Microsoft if they fuck up their conference.  Ubisoft might be a boring conference beyond Watch_Dogs stuff.


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2014)

I wonder if they will prop up the G4 corpse to stream the conferences to or if this is just going on Spike .


----------



## random user (May 10, 2014)

Literally every gaming site streams E3.

And do people seriously go of their way to watch this in buggy live broadcast? It's a terrible show that at best will have 2-3 actually new games announced. Recaps and all the trailers in HD will be available like 10 minutes after they are done. You can watch it anytime.


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> EA.  Possibly Microsoft if they fuck up their conference.  Ubisoft might be a boring conference beyond Watch_Dogs stuff.



Disregarding the others, Ubisoft has been putting out nothing but quality lately. I would expect a new far cry and hopefully some other games like Child of Light. The only thing i'm worried about with them is Ubisoft trotting out another bored host like McHale who could not give a darn or another unfunny fuckwit. 



random user said:


> Literally every gaming site streams E3.
> 
> And do people seriously go of their way to watch this in buggy live broadcast? It's a terrible show that at best will have 2-3 actually new games announced. Recaps and all the trailers in HD will be available like 10 minutes after they are done. You can watch it anytime.



The in the moment experience of E3 is half the fun.


----------



## Death-kun (May 10, 2014)

Rumors, rumors everywhere. 




> *Leaked: Nintendo Digital Event 2014*​
> This information comes from person, who works at Nintendo Europe in Germany and prepares few elements for upcoming show. Sorry for my English, it?s not my native language.
> 
> Nintendo Digital Event will be something between Nintendo Direct, and classic E3 stage show. This will be something like TV Show hosting by Nintendo executives (Iwata, Shibata, Reggie etc.) and with live audience (most of them will be Nintendo employees).
> ...


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2014)

I can buy half of that. 

Starfox reboot and a sci fi action adventure game from Retro sound too fake.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2014)

Platinum said:
			
		

> The in the moment experience of E3 is half the fun.



Pretty much, experiencing the event with everyone in this thread is a delight. 

Death-kun, seems like a believable rumor for the most part.


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2014)

And then Nintendo ends their Direct with Nintendo Land 2.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Rumors, rumors everywhere.



XenoWorld?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2014)

random user said:


> And do people seriously go of their way to watch this in buggy live broadcast? It's a terrible show that at best will have 2-3 actually new games announced. Recaps and all the trailers in HD will be available like 10 minutes after they are done. You can watch it anytime.



It's like you think we watch this show because it's good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Rumors, rumors everywhere.



Just like the sony leak; too ambitious 

Though just like the sony, if true I will faint


----------



## Scizor (May 10, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Rumors, rumors everywhere.



That would be be really good.

But didn't Hyrule Warriors already have a trailer?


----------



## dream (May 10, 2014)

This will be the greatest E3 of all time.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 10, 2014)

Too ambitious? Its not ambitious enough.

Also reads like a forum post where it cant keep its facts straight

Fake.

But Miyamoto Starfox and Metroid Incoming


----------



## Enclave (May 10, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> disc 1 only right?



I would have agreed with you a number of years ago.  However on replays of Xenogears I've gained quite an appreciation of disc 2.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 10, 2014)

Just came here to post this

This article is fucking great


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> This will be the greatest E3 of all time.



Until next year where Valave will announce Half-life 3 and result in the destruction of the internet..


----------



## Naruto (May 10, 2014)

Dream said:


> This will be the greatest E3 of all time.



It's ridge racer!

RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDGE RACEEEER...!

*crickets*

~

My body-my body is ready!

~

This game is based in real japanese history;

So here's this giant enemy crab.

~

Notice how the characters move exactly as we do!

*character on screen keeps dancing while he has stopped doing so*

~

I don't know man, it will be tough for this E3 top really top some of the classics.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 10, 2014)

There's one thing I really don't get about Hyrule Warriors. Aside from that trailer we've heard nothing about it for the most part. No other characters, stages, weapons, or anything. And out of nowhere it gets a release date.

You'd think we'd get a release date after more stuff has been revealed about it.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2014)

Khris said:


> Until next year where Valave will announce Half-life 3 and result in the destruction of the internet..



That's this year, silly Khris. 



Naruto said:


> It's ridge racer!
> 
> RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDGE RACEEEER...!
> 
> ...


----------



## Canute87 (May 10, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I would have agreed with you a number of years ago.  However on replays of Xenogears I've gained quite an appreciation of disc 2.



I guess with all the other games you have played you would eventually  be used to long cutscenes and story telling.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2014)

Kid Miracleman said:


> Since I didn't watch it on TV last year, what where the problems you had last year assuming that there were any?



  There actually were none except the typical comercials


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2014)

Kid Miracleman said:


> That's this year, silly Khris.



Keepin the dream alive.. How kawaii 

(no pun intended)


----------



## dream (May 11, 2014)

Superman said:


> There actually were none except the typical comercials



Ah.  In any-case I'll be using the stream of whichever site messes up the least.



Khris said:


> Keepin the dream alive.. How kawaii
> 
> (no pun intended)



We're likely to get a Source 2 reveal this year/E3, power point slides were leaked showcasing it earlier on so its inevitable, and a Half-Life 3 reveal alongside it seems to make perfect sense.  There's no better game for Valve to showcase Source 2 with than HL-3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2014)

Kid Miracleman said:


> Ah.  In any-case I'll be using the stream of whichever site messes up the least.
> 
> 
> 
> We're likely to get a Source 2 reveal this year/E3, power point slides were leaked showcasing it earlier on so its inevitable, and a Half-Life 3 reveal alongside it seems to make perfect sense.  There's no better game for Valve to showcase Source 2 with than HL-3.



Inb4 Portal 3


We either get both HL3 and TLG at the same time or we don't get either..


----------



## Reyes (May 11, 2014)

If Valve were to release Source 2, they would show L4D3.


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2014)

Half-Life 3 is never happening.


----------



## Reyes (May 11, 2014)

It will happen when steam stops making them money.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2014)

So never


----------



## Reyes (May 11, 2014)

Khris said:


> So never



Or when people stop calling Gaben fat


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2014)

Gaben isn't fat, that's just money stuffed under his shirt


----------



## Reyes (May 11, 2014)

Khris said:


> Gaben isn't fat, that's just money stuffed under his shirt



Sure        .


----------



## random user (May 11, 2014)

he's not fat, he's in the same elite club for gentlemen as g rr martin


----------



## dream (May 11, 2014)

You non-believers are disgraceful, HL-3 will appear at this E3 and it will be glorious.


----------



## Naruto (May 11, 2014)

If I was gabe I would be scared as shit to release HL3. The sheer hype, the expectations...it can't possibly live up to this.

Even if the game is fucking phenomenal it will still fall short.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2014)

Yeah, that's definitely going to be a problem.  I'm personally just expecting a great game but  there will be hordes of people expecting some savior for fps games. 

The longer Valve waits the worse it'll get.


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2014)

And that's why Valve won't release it. They can't possibly win.


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2014)

Updated the first post with Sony info and the Nintendo rumor. 

I have a gut feeling that this E3 might be amazing.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2014)

Platinum said:


> And that's why Valve won't release it. They can't possibly win.



They can win by releasing a game that lives up to the expectations of HL fans or at least a sizable chunk of them.  That isn't an impossibility.


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2014)

The only reason HL3 is hyped so much is because the other Half-Life games were amazing. I think Valve can make another amazing game, yeah?


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2014)

Kid Miracleman said:


> They can win by releasing a game that lives up to the expectations of HL fans or at least a sizable chunk of them.  That isn't an impossibility.



It is because those expectations can't possibly be met.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> The only reason HL3 is hyped so much is because the other Half-Life games were amazing. I think Valve can make another amazing game, yeah?



Valve lost its mojo, there is no hope.  



Platinum said:


> It is because those expectations can't possibly be met.



I would wager that most HL fans have reasonable expectations and are likely to be pleased by HL-3 even if it merely ends up being good/great.  I won't deny that there will be a fraction of HL fans that will be disappointed but they were setting themselves up for disappointment so they have only themselves to blame.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 11, 2014)

Other then the Star Fox/Metroid this seems somewhat believable. 





> WII U
> 
> New Zelda game – As they said, Nintendo will finally show us brand new Wii U Zelda. They gonna show us CGI trailer, and also a few minutes of gameplay. It will be true open world Zelda (Elder Scrolls style). It will have two regions, one dark and edgy. Second more colorful, just like Skyward Sword. Game will be playable at E3. Release date: 2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (May 11, 2014)

Heh, that was posted earlier on in the thread.


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Other then the Star Fox/Metroid this seems somewhat believable.



I posted this on the last page.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2014)

Somewhat disappointed that a new F-Zero wasn't on that list.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 11, 2014)

I'm the biggest slowpoke.


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2014)

Valve needs to figure out how to insert hats into Half Life before they can release it to the public.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2014)

Like I said, that leaked list is too ambitious.. I'd buy 85% of the games there if it was true..


----------



## Reyes (May 11, 2014)

The fact that Dragon Quest 7 is on that list makes it bullshit IMO.


----------



## random user (May 11, 2014)

> Star Fox reboot by platinum.

Come on now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2014)

random user said:


> > Star Fox reboot by platinum.
> 
> Come on now



You know you'd buy it


----------



## random user (May 11, 2014)

I would, but come on


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 11, 2014)

no the list is not ambitious enough

Its missing obvious shit and it gets facts wrong.

And X is definitely not Xenoworld.


ANYWAY


Miyamoto wants to do Starfox and Metroid.


----------



## Canute87 (May 11, 2014)

I would be pleasantly surprised to see even three core titles.

They are probably going to spend a decent amount of time talking about and revealing those casual games most people couldn't care less about.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 11, 2014)

Lmao if you think so. ( That isnt going to happen because nintendo has no more casual games they can throw at the Wii U. "Family friendly"  games sure but no "casual games')

(Also I think you're going to have a complete 180 soon because you've been awfully negative about nintendo as of late)


Miyamoto Starfox and Metroid *Believe*

Fzero can be sacrificed for another Sin and Punishment, Golden Sun, SMT IV and Etrian Odyssey on Wii U.  Oh and a trauma center :>. 

And a The Last Story sequel.

They need to happen


----------



## dream (May 11, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Valve needs to figure out how to insert hats into Half Life before they can release it to the public.



That's pretty easy to do.


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2014)

Reyes said:


> The fact that Dragon Quest 7 is on that list makes it bullshit IMO.



Why? It wouldn't be the first time Nintendo has taken localizing Square Enix titles into their own hands. Dragon Quest 9 and Bravely Default are recent examples. 



random user said:


> > Star Fox reboot by platinum.
> 
> Come on now



Kamiya has expressed interest in tackling Star Fox, and said he would gladly do it if Nintendo let him. It's not that farfetched.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Kamiya has expressed interest in tackling Star Fox, and said he would gladly do it if Nintendo let him. It's not that farfetched.



And then he said he gave up on that idea because people bothered him about it on MUH TWITTER every day.

Kamiya is an awesome designer but he's a fucking manchild when it comes to social networks.

That said, any list that comes up with "X game made by Platinum Games" sounds like bullshit from the get go because that's just the wetdream of the average donut gamer of any fandom. Not that describing a Zelda game with "dark and edgy" wasn't obvious enough.


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And then he said he gave up on that idea because people bothered him about it on MUH TWITTER every day.
> 
> Kamiya is an awesome designer but he's a fucking manchild when it comes to social networks.



He really is terrible at public relations. He'll just tell regular people to go fuck themselves on Twitter.  Thankfully, public relations isn't his job.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> He really is terrible at public relations. He'll just tell regular people to go fuck themselves on Twitter.  Thankfully, public relations isn't his job.



I wonder how Nintendo reacted when they found out Kamiya was telling people to fuck off left and right on twitter. They mentioned it in one of the Iwata ask interviews and just waved it off as a joke with a sweaty brow, probably.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2014)

Kamiya did that?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 11, 2014)

Yeah, Kamiya is flipping HILARIOUS on twitter


----------



## Canute87 (May 11, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Lmao if you think so. ( That isnt going to happen because nintendo has no more casual games they can throw at the Wii U. "Family friendly"  games sure but no "casual games')
> 
> (Also I think you're going to have a complete 180 soon because you've been awfully negative about nintendo as of late)



From what I hear from you folks Miyamoto plans to reveal games that can only be done with the wii u gamepad.  There is...... I repeat.....The is no hardcore game that cannot be played without a regular controller some way or another.  As a result that just screams casual to me.

With every news of failure and games not coming to the system I get very annoyed.




> Miyamoto Starfox and Metroid *Believe*



Miyamoto said that he would like to work on them and that was the end of that.  Doesn't mean you are going to get full playable demos in two months.  Miyamoto has a crapload to do cleaning up iwata's mess and he has a lot on his plate at the moment than to deal with those two titles which quite frankly would required a shitload of attention if nintendo cares about the games being good.



> Fzero can be sacrificed for another Sin and Punishment, Golden Sun, SMT IV and Etrian Odyssey on Wii U.  Oh and a trauma center :>.



Miyamoto himself claims that he doesn't see how F-Zero can be improved.  Yeah good look with that sequel ever seeing the light of day.  Sega right now is busy with their acquisition of Atlus.  They have a better future with them and their franchises and talent that one racing game that probably won't even sell.



> And a The Last Story sequel.



It might happen.  No feelings with regards to this possibility.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 11, 2014)

Here's a guy's fanart telling his idea of how E3 is going to be. I'd say this guy on the mark.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 11, 2014)

I've been on destructoid and they seem to 

Hell they even came up with this random "core" game ideas for the gamepad.  

And you know, the stereotypical Dungeons and dragons local co-op  ARPG


I mean hell people have been trying to make console RTS's forever

Also Silent Scope.

Hell there's indie games that are coming out for the Wii U that are brought to life by the gamepad.


You can stick anything out the Horror, RTS, RPG or Action Adventure/Shooter genres to try and make the most out the gamepad from a single player perspective.

Multiplayer is endless .

And like I said The Last Story's Battle system would benefit massively from the gamepad. I anticipate to see how it benefits X.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Here's a guy's fanart telling his idea of how E3 is going to be. I'd say this guy on the mark.



It's the most likely scenario.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Here's a guy's fanart telling his idea of how E3 is going to be. I'd say this guy on the mark.



That guy with the 3DS there


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 12, 2014)

That guy with the 3DS is looking at this


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2014)

Kid Miracleman said:


> Kamiya did that?



Kamiya always does that.

Not sure if he's become more subdued recently, but dude's a total asshat. Thank god he's talented.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 12, 2014)

Naaw. he just isn't talking to idiots right now.


----------



## Reyes (May 12, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Kamiya always does that.
> 
> Not sure if he's become more subdued recently, but dude's a total asshat. Thank god he's talented.



He just like David O. Russel, great director and will chew your ass up if you piss him off.


----------



## random user (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 12, 2014)

I also like to take my badass pictures next to my mommy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 12, 2014)

"Im bald but Im not gay"

~kamiya~


----------



## random user (May 12, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I also like to take my badass pictures next to my mommy.


she's badass too, don't be fooled


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 12, 2014)

Koji Igarashi just posted on his facebook that Symphony of the Night 2 might be revealed for the 3DS in E3.

Get those cocks ready.


----------



## random user (May 12, 2014)

> Symphony of the Night 2





> for the 3DS


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 12, 2014)

HAAWHAAAWHAAAAAW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Koji Igarashi just posted on his facebook that Symphony of the Night 2 might be revealed for the 3DS in E3.
> 
> Get those cocks ready.



Don't tease my dick like that homie..


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2014)

Proof or it didn't happen?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

Tried to get to his FB page, I got lost.. not my proudest moment..


----------



## random user (May 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> Tried to get to his FB page, I got lost.. not my proudest moment..


Igarashi is above using facebook.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

Couldn't find anything on gaf either.. Not cool, deathbringer, not cool


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

Gif is applicable if you get the reference


----------



## Reyes (May 12, 2014)

The list is obviously fake.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> Couldn't find anything on gaf either.. Not cool, deathbringer, not cool



I was bored.


----------



## Reyes (May 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> Tried to get to his FB page, I got lost.. not my proudest moment..



          .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I was bored.



My dick got hard there for a moment.. 




Reyes said:


> .



This emote is great


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 12, 2014)

Red Dead Redemption 2!


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2014)

There actually is a SotN 2 rumor. 



Crappy photoshop is crappy?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> There actually is a SotN 2 rumor.
> 
> 
> 
> Crappy photoshop is crappy?



Don't do this to me guys... You know what? No.. I'm not getting my hopes high..


----------



## dream (May 12, 2014)

Yeah, that's a clear fake.


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2014)

It didn't even try to hide that its fake. 

There are few rumors I'll bother to put in the first post, and this is not one of them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

My body can never be ready for anything related to SOTN..


----------



## Jake CENA (May 13, 2014)

Lol that list he just edited one of the articles of a local newspaper and shopped it 

Wouldve been believable if he included Halo beach volleyball and Super Mario 2k15


----------



## Reyes (May 13, 2014)

And now with the Xbone pricedrop and such, E3 this year can't get here sooner.


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2014)

Kind of sucks that the gold program is now going the way of Sony's but since I always have gold it guess it's not that big of a deal. Especially since they are actually offering good fucking games now.


----------



## Enclave (May 13, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Kind of sucks that the gold program is now going the way of Sony's but since I always have gold it guess it's not that big of a deal. Especially since they are actually offering good fucking games now.



They had to, Sony has been giving PS+ subscribers great value for years now.  Microsoft using their old method of giving out free games basically meant that they couldn't give games as often as Sony does nor as new of games.

Seriously, who gives a fuck about 4-6 year old bargin bin games when the competition is giving games that are 6 months old.


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2014)

Yeah that's the way I feel. Though the offerings were better in these past few months i'll take even better offerings because of this.


----------



## Reyes (May 13, 2014)

Either way it seems everyone is bringing there A game to E3.

Its going to be an entertaining blood bath.


----------



## random user (May 13, 2014)

Reyes said:


> And now with the Xbone pricedrop and such, E3 this year can't get here sooner.


How that relates to xbone though? Games gonna be the same with or without price drop.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 13, 2014)

*Iwata: Games both nearly complete and in early phases to be shown at E3.*



> As to whether our philosophy has changed or not, the basic idea that consumers reluctantly purchase hardware only because they want to play with appealing software remains unchanged. I only mentioned the Wii U software “Mario Kart 8” and “Super Smash Bros. for Wii U” today, but of course, we are going to talk about other Wii U titles at E3 (Electronic Entertainment Expo) in Los Angeles in June. Also, our internal software development teams directed by Shigeru Miyamoto (Senior Managing Director and General Manager of Entertainment Analysis & Development Division) are committed to developing several titles that focus on offering unique experiences only made possible with the Wii U GamePad in order for a large number of people to understand the Wii U GamePad’s significance. *The titles we are preparing to show you at E3 vary from being nearly complete to still in the early phases of development but with the core of its appeal noticeable. Therefore, our strategy of focusing on software has not changed.*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2014)

Believe it!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2014)

Didn't need all that text to know it's fake..


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2014)

Anyone fooled by that list was a mongoloid. Every company talking about how they have new I.Ps to announce and there wasn't a single fucking one on the list outside of Zelda .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2014)

Not exactly E3 related but hey.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2014)

Well, it might be at E3 and I hope that it is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2014)

GTA GOAT


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 14, 2014)

Have not seen anyone being Hyped for the new AC France shiz.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2014)

The most hype shit about E3 is GUNGHO 






All that Sweet Soul Nintendo Space, Right Next To ATLUS and Occulus VR.



ALSO GONNA SEE DAT MONHUN


----------



## Platinum (May 14, 2014)

Fucking Gungho? 

Please don't tell me you are pinning your E3 dreams on Gungho.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2014)

What's Gungho?


----------



## Enclave (May 14, 2014)

Only one I can think of is GungHo Online Entertainment, the guys behind Ragnarok Online.

Not sure why anybody would be excited about them though.


----------



## dream (May 14, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Only one I can think of is GungHo Online Entertainment, the guys behind Ragnarok Online.
> 
> Not sure why anybody would be excited about them though.



....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2014)

Gungho is the company that came up with PazuDora.

Gungho owns a lot of studios actually.

Ones both skilled in RPG's and Action games.

They also own grasshopper. And Grasshopper has been working on this Hack and Slash Action RPG hybrid.

Made by Suda51


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 14, 2014)

Also Im being silly.


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2014)

None of that is anything that people will care about beyond a niche level. Nintendo needs more than GungHo to have a nice E3.

I'd say a new Fire Emblem for the 3DS would be a good start.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2014)

Does  " Im being Silly" not compute dude?

Fire Emblem on 3DS? No.


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2014)

Are you ?

Are you?

Also why not? First one sold well and the console ones never feel right. For all this talk Nintendo is having about maximizing their brands why don't they focus on the one that actually is interesting on a narrative level? 

I will also take a Luigi's Mansion 3 if all else fails.... or Super Princess Daisy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2014)

Why do we need sequels on the 3DS?

Put new stuff on the 3DS


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2014)

Nintendo builds it's whole fucking existence around sequels. Any new killer ips are probably going to the Wii U to prop up that corpse for another few years. 

Also I can't exactly anticipate 'new stuff' since I have no idea if it will appeal to me until it's announced. I'm sure it will be there. And  I did mention a new idea . 

Give me Pokemon, give me Fire Emblem, give me a new Mario game starring someone that isn't Mario and i'm happy. All the new ips on the 3DS are probably going to come from people that are primarily not Nintendo.


----------



## Naruto (May 15, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Koji Igarashi just posted on his facebook that Symphony of the Night 2 might be revealed for the 3DS in E3.
> 
> Get those cocks ready.



Dude don't fucking toy with me like that


----------



## Reyes (May 15, 2014)

Far Cry 4 has been leaked


----------



## Reyes (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Death-kun (May 15, 2014)

I'm surprised they used that quote, because, iirc, Marie-Antoinette never actually said "Let them eat cake". They said she did to piss people off even more. Though the saying is so famous now that I guess I would be more surprised if they didn't use it. 

Still, though. French Revolution era will be awesome.


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2014)

But people know it so you know.

Also fuck yeah Far Cry 4 .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2014)

Looks like FarCry4 will be fab.. Now I'm intrigued


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2014)

A very interesting setting this time around.

I'm glad that Ubisoft takes us to places we would never get to play in otherwise.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2014)

The setting for Far Cry 4 definitely looks like fun. :33


----------



## Reyes (May 15, 2014)

Yeah the Himalayas is a great setting.

Also the villain reminds me of a Non-Albino Pete White


----------



## Overwatch (May 15, 2014)

Awwwww yisss!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 15, 2014)

Far Cry 4? Damn. 

FC 3 is simply awesome and I'm quite curious to see what FC4 is going to do.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 15, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Nintendo builds it's whole fucking existence around sequels. Any new killer ips are probably going to the Wii U to prop up that corpse for another few years.
> 
> Also I can't exactly anticipate 'new stuff' since I have no idea if it will appeal to me until it's announced. I'm sure it will be there. And  I did mention a new idea .
> 
> Give me Pokemon, give me Fire Emblem, give me a new Mario game starring someone that isn't Mario and i'm happy. All the new ips on the 3DS are probably going to come from people that are primarily not Nintendo.



No thanks. Nintendo doesn pump them out like that.  After all its times like these when Nintendo brings back franchises they want to see succeed and works with third parties. after they pumped the install base . You only see new stuff in the beginning or the middle of a nintendo console's life cycle.  3DS just hit 3 years old, that means its time for Metroid . 

They use those franchises to pump up console sales.  I think you'd faster see Wii U versions + nfc figures to give 3DS owners more of a reason to purchase the Wii U.


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> No thanks. Nintendo doesn pump them out like that.  After all its times like these when Nintendo brings back franchises they want to see succeed and works with third parties. after they pumped the install base . You only see new stuff in the beginning or the middle of a nintendo console's life cycle.  3DS just hit 3 years old, that means its time for Metroid .
> 
> They use those franchises to pump up console sales.  I think you'd faster see Wii U versions + nfc figures to give 3DS owners more of a reason to purchase the Wii U.



Yeah nintendo doesn't pump the out like that at all, not like we get multiple pokemon and mario games every year or anything . We get a Zelda every 16 months or so and some mario spinoffs aplenty. All i'm asking is that Nintendo spread the whoring out around to franchises I care about.

Nintendo will at best make a half hearted attempt to revive a franchise every other year that is forgotten about immediately upon release.  

And I hope not. I can give less than a fuck about NFC games unless it's the greatest fucking thing in the universe. Went down that road with Disney Infinity once before.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 15, 2014)

Kid Miracleman said:


> The setting for Far Cry 4 definitely looks like fun. :33



Meh, call me when they do a Blood Dragon follow up.


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2014)

Rex Power Colt returns .


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 15, 2014)

I hope to see a new Battlefield: Bad Company I miss that game.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 15, 2014)

Sorry if this has been posted but here's another rumor list. This time all Microsoft


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> Sorry if this has been posted but here's another rumor list. This time all Microsoft



That seems way too ambitious. Also your image is hot linked.

But i'd be game.

Rather Rare give us a new Jet Force Gemini and Banjo .


----------



## Atlas (May 15, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> Sorry if this has been posted but here's another rumor list. This time all Microsoft



Phantom Dust? No way.


----------



## Enclave (May 15, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> Sorry if this has been posted but here's another rumor list. This time all Microsoft



Way too fake.  There's just too much specific detail for it to not be fake.  It just seems like an amalgam of a bunch of other rumours that have come out already that have been largely dismissed.

This link seems applicible:


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2014)

The fakest part of that is Remedy keeping to a schedule and releasing a game on time .


----------



## Death-kun (May 15, 2014)

If that was Microsoft's E3 2014 lineup I would actually go buy a One.


----------



## teddy (May 15, 2014)

Yeah those rumors have gamer jizz all over them


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2014)

All I read is 4chan.. Or am I missing a really subtle joke here...


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2014)

Nah, I imagine there use to be a pic there, but 4Chan doesn't allow hotlinking. Who'da thunk _they_ had standards and shit?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2014)

So anybody wants to give me the gist of what that supposed leak contains?


----------



## Naruto (May 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> So anybody wants to give me the gist of what that supposed leak contains?



Sequels


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Sequels





Had to..


----------



## dream (May 16, 2014)

Legend of Dragoon 2 will be at E3 this year.  Believe it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2014)

Kid Miracleman said:


> Legend of Dragoon 2 will be at E3 this year.  Believe it.



Half-life 3, Last Gaurdian, and now this?

Change your name back to dream.. suits you better


----------



## dream (May 16, 2014)

I never said anything about the Last Guardian or at least I don't believe I did.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2014)

Still, your constant begging for unlikely sequels is just too kawaii.. Only dream now..


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> Still, your constant begging for unlikely sequels is just too kawaii.. *Only dream now*..


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> Half-life 3, Last Gaurdian, and now this?
> 
> Change your name back to dream.. suits you better



I also heard Duke Nukem: Forever Lol That Crap Was To Throw You Off This Is The Real Game Edition was going to be at E3 as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2014)

Jason Schreier ‏@jasonschreier  
Nintendo's doing two evening Q&A/presentations at E3, one for Super Smash Bros and one for "a new game for Nintendo 3DS."


----------



## Kaitou (May 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> Half-life 3, Last Gaurdian, and now this?
> 
> Change your name back to dream.. suits you better



LoD2 is less unlikely than these two.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2014)

@GameXplain
Both of Nintendo's E3 discussions are set to be an hour and a half. Smash is 7:00 to 8:30 p.m. PT and the new 3DS game is 6:00 – 7:30 p.m

Monolith Soft 3DS game? Metroid 3DS?

lets take a guess


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2014)

Man, they're really pushing Smash for Summerslam.

I remember when, other than the site, Smash news was kinda hard to come by when Brawl was coming out. Now it's got whole presentations dedicated to it.


----------



## Reyes (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (May 16, 2014)

Master Chief Collection


> Master Chief is getting a facelift with an HD collection of his exploits. We've learned that Halo: Combat Evolved, Halo 2, Halo 3 and Halo 4 are being collected in a Master Chief-focused HD remaster coming from Microsoft. Our sources say that the set will zero in on Halo's most famous soldier to refresh audience's memories ahead of Halo 5's release, so curiosities like Halo 3: ODST and Halo: Reach likely won't be a part of the package. The game's developer is unknown at this point, but considering that Saber Interactive handled Combat Evolved Anniversary and is also working on an unannounced Xbox One project, the team is a likely suspect. Also unclear are plans for digital distribution, resolution and frame-rate (Microsoft bragged that will run at the next Halo will run at a "blistering" 60fps), piecemeal releases, or if the games will surface on other platforms as well (PC, anyone?).
> 
> Microsoft has gone on record saying that it would love to have Halo release more than once every three years. Its used different developers to fill that task since, but we're still pushing two years since Halo 4 launched. To commemorate the first game's tenth birthday, Microsoft released Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary for the Xbox 360, which served as a stop-gap for the 343 Industries-developed Halo 4; there's precedent for this sort of thing. This remake makes a lot of sense for Redmond for a couple of different reasons: it satisfies the more-frequent release desire and it helps fans get caught up on the story. It also gives them the chance to re-experience some of the best console shooters with better looks and sound -- everyone wins!



Most likely to be announced at E3.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2014)

Khris said:


> Still, your constant begging for unlikely sequels is just too kawaii.. Only dream now..



Half-Life 3 is unlikely?  

It's not a question of whether or not Valve will release it, the question is when it will get around to doing so.

This year seems as good as any to reveal the game.


----------



## Naruto (May 16, 2014)

Yeah HL2 EP2 needs an end to the story, HL3 will happen.


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Yeah HL2 EP2 needs an end to the story, HL3 will happen.


----------



## Reyes (May 16, 2014)

Drunkman talks:


> We’re working on this re-release, but at the same time we’re working on two other brand-new experiences.



ND unannounced project:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 16, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Yeah HL2 EP2 needs an end to the story, HL3 will happen.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_ru7Tg6ESY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2014)

There are rumors that the "new 3DS game" is just going to be the new NFC game that Nintendo is making.

Honestly, I hope it isn't. I'd rather see something else.


----------



## Reyes (May 16, 2014)

We will get L4D3 before Half-Life 3.

If Valve is at E3, it will be about Steambox, DOTA 2 shit and possible Source 2 reveal with L4D3.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2014)

Reyes said:


> We will get L4D3 before Half-Life 3.
> 
> If Valve is at E3, it will be about Steambox, DOTA 2 shit and possible Source 2 reveal with L4D3.



I feel that Half-Life 3 will be a better showcase for the Source 2 engine.


----------



## Reyes (May 16, 2014)

Kid Miracleman said:


> I feel that Half-Life 3 will be a better showcase for the Source 2 engine.



I agree 

but from leaked stuff about Source 2, it had images of L4D2 areas and L4D like areas that which makes me think that L4D3 would come out first.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 16, 2014)

Plus there was L4D3 listed in the asset's list of the source 2 engine leak.


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2014)

The hype for this E3 is already through the roof. Can any of the companies actually deliver?


----------



## dream (May 16, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> The hype for this E3 is already through the roof. Can any of the companies actually deliver?



CD Projekt RED will deliver.  

They will deliver even if they don't showcase anything for Cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2014)

I might be buying an Xbox One.

This is crazy.

Microsoft might actually get me to buy an Xbone XD.

In other News Pokemon Snap 2 is coming



> The problem here is that, no matter how you design a game like Snap, it's going to be asset-driven first and foremost. Making the Pok?mon world come alive like in Snap or Hey You! Pikachu requires building it first; without really meaningful mechanics to master, too, the game seems more like a novelty simulation of the world without letting players role-play in it. Snap's main mechanic shouldn't be the end of a Pok?mon-world game, since there's only so much you can get out of photography in terms of challenge and mastering the mechanic.
> 
> The first solution is to take a Snap sequel off-rails and turn into a free-roaming adventure. I'm not here to play a score-attack game, so the focus should be on instigating unique behavior, collecting data to be analyzed, and then bringing it to one of many Professors who might need certain photos/research items for their work. I'd like for the game to have unique story arcs where, should you get different data and results with a specific Professor, your missions will change and so too will the end-game related to that contact. Above all, the devs could sneak in Souls-style integrated online features into the single-player campaign, in addition to some multiplayer modes. What I'm advocating for is a first-person Pok?mon stealth game that lets you interact with the world in complex ways never before seen in the franchise.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2014)

What makes you willing to buy the XB1?


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2014)

Probably that fake E3 image recently posted?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2014)

The major reason I've always avoided Microsoft's consoles is paying for online. Its not something Im comfortable with supporting. I also considered the UI to be pretty crappy and overly kinect reliant. I dont really have anything against the kinect, I see it as a security risk though and I've never played a game that I actually liked with it.  In terms of "core" games. And it requires too much space to be effective imo. Its also not good for VR as its too low latency so they cant sell it like that.

In general I dont trust Microsoft worth shit XD.

However....

I know M-Soft is going to moneyhat the fuck out of some japanese games, they brought the price down, they're going to release some games Im interested in to some extent( so is sony) So I was thinking of getting a PS4 or an Xbox at the end of the gen and going through all the single player games. But I might just get one of the systems and play titles that have some ridiculous requirements for PC on that, then upgrade my PC a couple years into the generation 

Also I make games so if I can use a retail unit as a dev kit, all the better. 

Im expecting to see a Games W/ Gold Vs PS+ Arms race in the coming future. Personally I like the fact you dont need a subscription for Games with Gold and it seems they got a good deal going here if what the thing said is true ( 1 retail title + 1 download you get to pick)

If they backpedal on the lack of replaceable HDD, fix some of the loading times on the general console, I might get one earlier.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 16, 2014)

ALSO.

Starfox needs a reboot.

Total revamp of the whole franchise.

Considering koizumi like story have him work on Starfox and Metroid's Narrative.

They go complete space opera route with the franchise.

Add some RPG and Strategy mechanics to the series. ( perhaps an RTS vs  mode online with 2 players online vs? Good use for the gamepad)


----------



## Son Goku (May 16, 2014)

The Master Chief Collection is an interesting concept. I was just hyped for a Halo 2 Anniversary but I wonder how 343/Saber will figure out which games multiplayer will be the focus of the collection.


----------



## Reyes (May 16, 2014)

From what I heard there will only be one multiplayer with the collection: Halo 2


----------



## Canute87 (May 17, 2014)

I've never really liked microsoft as a console manufactuerer as there polices always seemed more expensive.  And they came into this race just buying buying and buiying up developers.


But i think the real reason is because they went after Rare who I loved from the 64 days.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> I've never really liked microsoft as a console manufactuerer as there polices always seemed more expensive.  And they came into this race just buying buying and buiying up developers.
> 
> 
> But i think the real reason is because they went after Rare who I loved from the 64 days.



But Kinnect sports


----------



## 115 (May 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Im expecting to see a Games W/ Gold Vs PS+ Arms race in the coming future. Personally I like the fact you dont need a subscription for Games with Gold and it seems they got a good deal going here if what the thing said is true ( 1 retail title + 1 download you get to pick)
> 
> If they backpedal on the lack of replaceable HDD, fix some of the loading times on the general console, I might get one earlier.



Well you didn't need a subscription for GwG, but soon you will. They're adopting the rental approach, giving you access to your free games as long as you're subscribed to their service. 

They need to have replaceable HDD's and faster loading times though. I'll probably get one for the exclusives in 3-5 years personally.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2014)

They need to get White Xbox Ones that consume A HELL OF A LOT LESS ENERGY.  Then Ill buy one.


----------



## Canute87 (May 17, 2014)

Wii U burns less energy than wii?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2014)

Yes.

Honestly that's one of the reason I despise the thought of a third party Nintendo. They make the most reliable hardware out there.

Forman grill PS3's were ridiculous  about energy costs to.  The ones being compared there are the latest editions of the slim lineup.

(Im thinking of getting another PS3 when Sony finally does their last pricedrop/revision)


----------



## Enclave (May 17, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Wii U burns less energy than wii?



Nintendos tactic is basically this.

First they had the Gamecube, they took that hardware and just used updated components to create the Wii.  The Wii is basically a Gamecube just overall stronger.  Then they took the Wii and did that again with more up to date components.

Now, there's been a real push in the hardware industry the last few years to reduce power consumption and lower heat levels.  The Wii U benefitted from this.  Matter of fact, so did the PS4 and Xbone.  Just they did a significantly greater increase in the power of their components compared to Nintendo.

Also, the PS3 as I recall (specifically the original model) used up a very similar amount of power as the PS4 currently does.  In a couple years Sony will release a new model of PS4 that will probably have power use massively reduced.  Microsoft will likely do the same with the Xbone.

While Nintendo most definitely does make solidly built consoles?  Low power consumption has nothing to do with them specifically.  It's all to do with how powerful of a console it is compared to what it's competing with.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2014)

You do realize the gap between the Wii U and the Wii is much larger than the Xbox 360 to PS4 right?


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> They need to get White Xbox Ones that consume A HELL OF A LOT LESS ENERGY.  Then Ill buy one.



If you are getting one without the kinect that probably knocks the power consumption down a tad. 

I'm surprised it is that high really. My Xbone runs so quiet I can't even hear it.

Wonder if that Wii U stat factors in the controller. If it does that's pretty impressive.


----------



## Canute87 (May 17, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Nintendos tactic is basically this.
> 
> First they had the Gamecube, they took that hardware and just used updated components to create the Wii.  The Wii is basically a Gamecube just overall stronger.  Then they took the Wii and did that again with more up to date components.
> 
> ...



It's more powerful than the PS3 and It burns less than the wii  

That is damn impressive.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2014)

Yeah, its pretty helpful to turn off your circuit breakers when you leave the house. Cuts your energy bill nearly in half.


----------



## EJ (May 17, 2014)

Can't wait for E3!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2014)

Me neither!!


----------



## KevKev (May 17, 2014)

What I want to see in E3:
-New Earthbound game 
-Legend of Zelda Wii U
-Metroid Prime/Metroid 3DS
-Gears of War 4
-Fallout 4
-More details about AC Unity and Comet


----------



## Enclave (May 17, 2014)

KevKev said:


> What I want to see in E3:
> -New Earthbound game



Will never happen so don't even mention it, causes irrational hopes to get raised up. 

This is all we can rely on:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fNbJIl_Mkg[/youtube]


----------



## Reyes (May 17, 2014)

There will never be another mother game most likely, the main guy behind the series left the industry if I remember right or he is just done with the series.


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2014)

Reyes said:


> There will never be another mother game most likely, the main guy behind the series left the industry if I remember right or he is just done with the series.



He didn't leave the industry, he just doesn't want to make another Mother game after the hurdles of Mother 64/Mother 3. However, he said he would give permission to someone else to continue the series if asked to do so. But a Mother game just wouldn't feel right without Itoi behind it.


----------



## Enclave (May 17, 2014)

Reyes said:


> There will never be another mother game most likely, the main guy behind the series left the industry if I remember right or he is just done with the series.



Itoi didn't leave the industry, he just feels Mother is complete.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 17, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> He didn't leave the industry, he just doesn't want to make another Mother game after the hurdles of Mother 64/Mother 3. However, he said he would give permission to someone else to continue the series if asked to do so. *But a Mother game just wouldn't feel right without Itoi behind it.*



I mean, how many developers at Nintendo were traumatized as kids when they saw a  movie rape scene when they sneaked into a movie theater, later using that experience to somehow influence video game development?


----------



## Enclave (May 17, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I mean, how many developers at Nintendo were traumatized as kids when they saw a  movie rape scene when they sneaked into a movie theater, later using that experience to somehow influence video game development?



Or more specifically, a rape scene that wasn't even a rape scene, just their fragile little minds warped the scene into that in their minds years later.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2014)

^I'd imagine everyone who works under sakamoto would fit the bill ^


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> ^I'd imagine everyone who works under sakamoto would fit the bill ^



You mean with how he raped Samus?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2014)

No, Samus is his daughter, he'd never do that 


I mean he makes wario ware


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Or more specifically, a rape scene that wasn't even a rape scene, just their fragile little minds warped the scene into that in their minds years later.



To be fair to him, it's not a huge leap to make. Have you ever seen any type of Japanese sex scene? There's definitely a weird tone to them regardless of whether or not the sex in the scene is consensual.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2014)

I ended up on 4chan the other day ( hyperlink dupe, forget to do an inspection lolol)


The lady tied the man down and was pretty much just riding him and she was literally sobbing on top of him.

Do they all look like they're flipping weeping willow when they do that shit? Sobbing and lol like a damn youkai. They dont look like they're having fun AT All.


----------



## Scizor (May 18, 2014)

Not sure if it has been posted yet, but:


What are you guys' predictions about that mystery 3DS title?

I really hope it's either a new (2D) Metroid game or a MM remake 
Though I'd say that, out of these two titles, a new Metroid is more likely as there's an entire presentation dedicated to it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 18, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Not sure if it has been posted yet, but:
> 
> 
> What are you guys' predictions about that mystery 3DS title?
> ...



There's no way they'd dedicate 90 minutes to a Majora's Mask remake, and somehow it seems unlikely they'd give Metroid the spotlight for 90 minutes unless it was a new Prime game. 

Part of me is worried it's going to be about the new NFC game, though I really hope it isn't.


----------



## Naruto (May 18, 2014)

I WILL CREAM MY FUCKING PANTS FOR A 2D 3DS METROID


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 18, 2014)

Honestly I always thought the prime games would work well on the 3DS given how simply controlled they are.

Although I really want 2.5D Metroid

NIntendo's doing a developer round table Q&A on it so Im thinking its something with a shitload of intricate mechanics.

I think it might be a new action game IP or something like a strategy game. Or maybe even an rpg? I dunno.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 18, 2014)

Japanese porn is scary, even in the most normal porn the woman still acts and screams like she's being raped.


----------



## Platinum (May 18, 2014)

A new metroid game would be the safe bet. The NFC game is probably spanning both Wii U and 3DS and I would bet they'd want to focus on the U version to boost sales.


----------



## Furious George (May 19, 2014)

Official website says June 10-12th 2014 but OP says June 9th.

Are the dates off or is it a timezone thing?


----------



## Scizor (May 19, 2014)

Platinum said:


> A new metroid game would be the safe bet.



Isn't that one of the most awesome things to read in like ever?

This hype train could fly.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I WILL CREAM MY FUCKING PANTS FOR A 2D 3DS METROID



 heh...2D 3Ds game.


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Official website says June 10-12th 2014 but OP says June 9th.
> 
> Are the dates off or is it a timezone thing?



A lot of the conferences are held on June 9th, while the actual show floor is open between the 10th and 12th.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2014)

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica  
You’re invited to attend our Super #SmashBros. Invitational at #E3 on June 10! Learn how:  

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica  
Come dressed as your favorite #SmashBros. character and you may be selected for priority seating! Attendance limited to first 3K fans.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 20, 2014)

Jesus christ. 3000 nintendo fans at E3/.

In cosplay while Axe Mango Mew2king go nuts on Daigo's ASS


----------



## Scizor (May 20, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica
> You?re invited to attend our Super #SmashBros. Invitational at #E3 on June 10! Learn how:
> 
> Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica
> Come dressed as your favorite #SmashBros. character and you may be selected for priority seating! Attendance limited to first 3K fans.





St NightRazr said:


> Jesus christ. 3000 nintendo fans at E3/.
> 
> In cosplay while Axe Mango Mew2king go nuts on Daigo's ASS



This is going to be amazing.

Falco should be revealed through being played by Mang0/PPMD.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2014)

> E3 2014 is nearly upon us now, and there's talk that CD Projekt Red - and The Witcher 3 - will be on stage again. "Hopefully," said company co-founder Marcin Iwinski, talking to me in Poland recently.



Ugh, I really hope that CD Projekt Red ends up being on stage, they're probably my favorite developer besides Valve at the moment.  Not only would I love more Witcher 3 information but I would be absolutely delighted to see a Cyberpunk 2077 trailer.


----------



## Shirker (May 20, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica
> Come dressed as your favorite #SmashBros. character and you may be selected for priority seating! Attendance limited to first 3K fans.



Ninty showing love for the cosplay scene.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2014)

Tyler Malka ‏@NeoGAF  
NeoGAF no longer considered to be a "media outlet with ongoing coverage of the Interactive Entertainment Industry," says E3 Media team.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Tyler Malka ‏@NeoGAF
> NeoGAF no longer considered to be a "media outlet with ongoing coverage of the Interactive Entertainment Industry," says E3 Media team.





Gonna be a long night


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2014)

Khris said:


> Gonna be a long night


----------



## Shirker (May 20, 2014)

This won't end well....


----------



## dream (May 20, 2014)

Wonder what made them change their stance.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2014)

Dream said:


> Wonder what made them change their stance.



Probably the leaks from M$ stuff. A lot of people were upset about it. A lot of blaming and heat because of GAF.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2014)

Yeah.. I doubt the E3 Management themselves came up with this decision.. I'm willing to bet a big time company is butthurt.. I don't wanna point fingers, fuck it.. It's Ubisoft.. 

EDIT: 11 pages already


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2014)

A lot of good point made in that thread. I do think, it has something to do with the M$ leaks.


jschreier



> Reading these conspiracy theories has been entertaining, but here's some cold water: based on that form response, this seems like a ground-level mistake by some PR person, not some sort of grand scheme to keep NeoGAF out of E3 because all the game CEOs got together and decided that this website leaks too much (lol).
> 
> EvilLore, you should just ask E3's PR people what the deal is. They're nice.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2014)

Look at you reading logical posts.. 

All I read is RIOT, pitchforks, and boycott/occupy


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2014)

Khris said:


> *Look at you reading logical posts*..
> 
> All I read is RIOT, pitchforks, and boycott/occupy



I have to.. Only way to not to lose it on GAF. lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2014)

oh oh oh



> Major Nelson
> 
> Ok, let's fix this. I'll get you invited to the Microsoft Press Briefing and I'll set you up to attend the E3 Expo as a guest of Microsoft. There will be no strings attached and no expectations of coverage...just to be fair
> 
> PM me if you are interested.



is a trap?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2014)

EDIT: So this was their plan all along.. 

I just wanna watch it all burn 

also, as a side note.. Gaf is pretty much my only gaming news source


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2014)

I really don't like it, how Major Nelson came with that offer all of the sudden. lolol


----------



## Fiona (May 20, 2014)

lol @ Microsoft trying to buy Gaf's respect


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2014)

> They have indeed changed their policy. In addition to rejecting GAF on whatever grounds, they also no longer consider students of game development schools (such as DigiPen, which I attend) relevant to the industry. According to emails I was sent, game dev students used to be able to attend with no problem. Now we can't get in either. This is important because typically, any type of survey or testing session that requires an NDA that isn't a large scale beta or similar event asks whether the participant is a game developer, a member of the media, or a game development student. Usually these all equally lock potential participants out of these events.
> 
> It seems to me like the ESA used to follow the same type of categories for determining E3 entry, but as of this year they've made a new set of rules.



what now?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2014)

so yeah, only paid off industry folk now  congratulations everyone


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2014)

So taking a game developing course just became even more worthless. Fucking priceless.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> oh oh oh
> 
> 
> 
> is a trap?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 20, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So taking a game developing course just became even more worthless. Fucking priceless.


It was always worthless unless you were planning to get into a specific company through the course like at Ubisoft.

Otherwise you get a degree in programming and you work connections to get a job


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2014)

Fiona said:


> lol @ Microsoft trying to buy Gaf's respect



You can't pay GAF to respect anything.

They can't even respect themselves for free.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Fiona (May 20, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> You can't pay GAF to respect anything.
> 
> They can't even respect themselves for free.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2014)

I went to work.... came back. 42 pages already? lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> You can't pay GAF to respect anything.
> 
> They can't even respect themselves for free.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2014)

sounds as salty as someone who was banned from there  gaf is no more different from any other board..its just that industry figures frequent that place. but beyond3d is the same, and they aren't so self important 

well actually i can see why gaf is hated, they are so freaking arrogant and self absorbed


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> sounds as salty as someone who was banned from there  gaf is no more different from any other board..its just that industry figures frequent that place. but beyond3d is the same, and they aren't so self important
> 
> well actually i can see why gaf is hated, they are so freaking arrogant and self absorbed



I've never registered myself there. I only browse the topics that other people here link to, which are usually about game leaks or other gaming related news.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2014)

me too. i wanted to join a lot of times cause i see stuff talked about that's so wrong...but i have no idea what the process for joining is


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> You can't pay GAF to respect anything.
> 
> They can't even respect themselves for free.



[YOUTUBE]XOOK1vV9GME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 21, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> You can't pay GAF to respect anything.
> 
> They can't even respect themselves for free.



GAF stands for:

*G*ay
*A*s
*F*uck.


----------



## Overwatch (May 21, 2014)

So, what are the odds of EA showing some of the new Star Wars games?


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 21, 2014)

Overwatch said:


> So, what are the odds of EA showing some of the new Star Wars games?



They already confirmed Battlefront 3 will be shown, we may also catch a glimpse at whatever Visceral is working on, (Likely 1313 or something similar).


----------



## Overwatch (May 21, 2014)

Goody gumdrops.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

mfw focus shifts to gaf rather then the actual games..


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2014)

I'm keeping my expectations low for Battlefront 3, it seems like any game franchise or studio that EA acquires goes to shit within a few years. 



Khris said:


> mfw focus shifts to gaf rather then the actual games..



My bad, I made a funny.


----------



## Overwatch (May 21, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I'm keeping my expectations low for Battlefront 3, it seems like any game franchise or studio that EA acquires goes to shit within a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> My bad, I made a funny.



Judging by the state of Battlefield 4 at launch, I know exactly what to expect. 

Still curious, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I'm keeping my expectations low for Battlefront 3, it seems like any game franchise or studio that EA acquires goes to shit within a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> My bad, I made a funny.



Just expect buggy online and a barrage of DLCs.. Oh, and a 2.5 hour campaign mode that's also a bit buggy.. Overall; a 9/10 game..


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2014)

I am not looking forward to any EA games. -


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

Last EA game I bought was Dante's Inferno.. True story.. Hell, I don't remember what EA game I bought before it.

EDIT: Oh yeah, I remember.. It was SimCity 4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2014)

*"ProjectV1" Mysterious Countdown Website, Reveal In 9 Days.*

Source shows the keywords "PS4, PS3, Xbox360, XboxONE, PSvita, 3DS, Sony, Microsoft, Nintendo, PC, consoles, games, videogames, Wii, WiiU".




Maybe E3 related it? what game is this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *"ProjectV1" Mysterious Countdown Website, Reveal In 9 Days.*
> 
> Source shows the keywords "PS4, PS3, Xbox360, XboxONE, PSvita, 3DS, Sony, Microsoft, Nintendo, PC, consoles, games, videogames, *Wii*, WiiU".
> 
> ...



What?


----------



## Enclave (May 21, 2014)

So apparently Squenix France has hinted that we will be seeing Final Fantasy Type-0 and Final Fantasy Agito at E3.  They did this on twitter.



I'd say this is a strong enough rumour to have this image put in the main post.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 21, 2014)

I have one question for all of you.

If Mass Effect 4 or something was to be announced would you not buy it? Apparently they are leaving everything behind and not finishing up the story what so ever.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2014)

^When was that put out?


----------



## Overwatch (May 21, 2014)

Considering that the story was a mess from start to finish, I guess you could say they're cutting their losses. Of course, I have no reason to believe that the new one will be any better.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 21, 2014)

Flow said:


> ^When was that put out?







Overwatch said:


> Considering that the story was a mess from start to finish, I guess you could say they're cutting their losses. Of course, I have no reason to believe that the new one will be any better.



Its depressing seeing such a great game end the way it did. It makes me mad even.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2014)

Ending isn't as bad a people make it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

Flow said:


> Ending isn't as bad a people make it.



Here we go


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2014)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Overwatch (May 21, 2014)

Flow said:


> Ending isn't as bad a people make it.



My issue is with the overarching plot, the protagonist and numerous other bad decisions that gradually piled up on one another.

Thankfully, I pirated the entire series.


----------



## EJ (May 21, 2014)

So you really don't have a reason to complain imo.


----------



## Overwatch (May 21, 2014)

Before ME3 I had a good mind to eventually buy it, but my suspicion of EA thankfully held me back, even though Bioware is ultimately the one at fault. 

And I do have a reason to complain, because there are tons of wasted potential here. Still, I don't feel like beating this particular pile of giblets that used to be a dead horse right now so let's call it a day.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (May 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> Here we go



Nah I wouldn't start anything over it.

Bioware got away with the biggest flop in gaming history by putting out a "Extended cut" and calling it a fix. When they released it more then half the people complaining about the ending, which was like 95% of all ME players, was split in half thereby killing our voice and overall power to change it. If we all had stood firm I'm sure they would of changed it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

Wonder if Bioware was Capcom in that situation.. Oh wait, DmC happened.. Never mind then..


----------



## Enclave (May 21, 2014)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> I have one question for all of you.
> 
> If Mass Effect 4 or something was to be announced would you not buy it? Apparently they are leaving everything behind and not finishing up the story what so ever.



I wouldn't buy it if only because it's EA.  I don't buy EA games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 21, 2014)

The gap between me and an xbox one is getting smaller



Now just release a version that draws less electricity and get me it in white baby.  Then Ill pick you up when you're less than my good ol Wii U :>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

Still lacks gaems tho


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2014)

Ikr?  it's also why i haven't gotten a ps4. i have a list of games i'd like to get but 95% of them aren't even on shelves yet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

My PS4 wishlist is pretty much Child of Light, Transistor, and maybe(just maybe) Destiny.. But then again Borderlands pre-sequel is pretty much the same only I'm already invested into the story and universe of the latter.. 

I do like shoot and loots tho.. I like how it became a genre on its own..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 21, 2014)

U play wolfenstein yet?^

Its pretty damn easy to kill people in it ( and laughably unrealistic as the enemies can get shot right in the head and still walk around with blood guts trailing out their skulls while still coming after you) but the whole " pick up armor and patch yourself up and apply it thing is pretty cool. Bit like diablo.

I've been playing child of light on Wii U myself. Pretty legit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

Yet to buy a PS4 bro..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> Still lacks gaems tho


It shouldnt in 2017


----------



## Fiona (May 21, 2014)

I will be getting my PS4 soon  

I cant wait. It will be glorious.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> It shouldnt in 2017



I really wonder.. And I'm not trolling here.. MS' franchises do nothing for me.. Maybe KI, and I was somewhat interested in Fable back then.. But with their current pattern I doubt I'd change my mind.. At least the 360 was the better console when it came to multiplatforms... But I really was always an exclusives kinda guy.. It's why I picked NES, Genesis, PS1, N64, Dreamcast, PS2, and PS3..


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2014)

About Final Fantasy news for E3 that was post today... All I have to say that, I don't really care about FF related it news any more. Not hyped at all. The series could die today and I would not care.


----------



## Enclave (May 21, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> About Final Fantasy news for E3 that was post today... All I have to say that, I don't really care about FF related it news any more. Not hyped at all. The series could die today and I would not care.



I don't know, by all accounts Type-0 was supposedly pretty awesome and it was a tragedy that it didn't get localised.  If it's finally being localised?  Pretty sure that's worth getting at least a bit excited for.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2014)

Khris said:


> Still lacks gaems tho



Khris confirmed for not knowing dat feel when you use the kinect to feed an elephant an orange in Zoo Tycoon .


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Khris confirmed for not knowing dat feel when you use the kinect to feed an elephant an orange in Zoo Tycoon .



What a fucking pleb.


----------



## Canute87 (May 22, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> It shouldnt in 2017



About that time the Wii U should be properly dead and Nintendo looks to release their next console.


----------



## Yagura (May 22, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> About that time the Wii U should be properly dead and Nintendo looks to release their next console.



Is there a reason you bring up the wii u in like every post?  The post your responding to has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Canute87 (May 22, 2014)

Yagura said:


> Is there a reason you bring up the wii u in like every post?  The post your responding to has nothing to do with it.



Frustration at Nintendo and their fuckery I guess.

But then they had to do something awesome and manage to make it burn less energy than the fucking wii.  

So now I'm rather torn these days.  It will eventually stop though.


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2014)

Yes, yes, it sucks when things aren't absolute.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Khris confirmed for not knowing dat feel when you use the kinect to feed an elephant an orange in Zoo Tycoon .



I read this as "to feel an elephant an organ"...

Okay then, time for some coffee..


----------



## Death-kun (May 22, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Frustration at Nintendo and their fuckery I guess.
> 
> But then they had to do something awesome and manage to make it burn less energy than the fucking wii.
> 
> So now I'm rather torn these days.  It will eventually stop though.



Instead of being frustrated you could just appreciate what each of the companies does right instead of what they do wrong. And if you _really_ dislike them (like I dislike EA, or how nearly everyone got pissed at Microsoft's DRM policies), then you simply ignore them and don't support their hardware/software.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 22, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Instead of being frustrated you could just appreciate what each of the companies does right instead of what they do wrong. And if you _really_ dislike them (like I dislike EA, or how nearly everyone got pissed at Microsoft's DRM policies), then you simply ignore them and don't support their hardware/software.



^Words to live by^  This is why you rarely see me talking about MS or Deep Silver.

PRAISE TO THE ALMIGHTY DALAI YAMA DEATH KUN


----------



## Scizor (May 22, 2014)

I've been focusing on Nintendo's pros instead of cons since even before it was cool


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2014)

*Ubisoft reveals its E3 2014 line-up*

Assassin's Creed Unity (Fall 2014)
Far Cry 4 (November 2014)
The Division (2015)
The Crew (Fall 2014)
Valiant Hearts: The Great War (June 2014)

And others unannounced games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Ubisoft reveals its E3 2014 line-up*
> 
> Assassin's Creed Unity (Fall 2014) : *What is the 9th game or something?*
> Far Cry 4 (November 2014) : *Fab*
> ...



My ubisoft is ready


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2014)

*Nintendo announces the #SmashBros People’s Challenger Contest (win a trip to E3)*


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> ^Words to live by^  This is why you rarely see me talking about MS or Deep Silver.
> 
> PRAISE TO THE ALMIGHTY DALAI YAMA DEATH KUN



Then what's your excuse with Sony and PC gaming, Razr? 



Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo announces the #SmashBros People’s Challenger Contest (win a trip to E3)*



Nintendo pushing competitive Smash for Summerslam.


----------



## Scizor (May 22, 2014)

All Mang0/PPMD/M2K/Leffen/Armada/Hbox/Hax should have to do to get a chance to compete is say their name, lol.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 22, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Then what's your excuse with Sony and PC gaming, Razr?
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo pushing competitive Smash for Summerslam.



Namely because Im a PC gamer(fair game no?), and Sony screwed me over one too many times. And their fanbase is on my shit list. Along with Jaded former "nintendo fans". 

Last gen was truly hilarious. It was the biggest fuck you to both those subsets of people as I thoroughly enjoyed my Wii and 360 XD. Every single time a former "ps2 exclusive" went multiplatform they lost their shit. MGS, DMC, FF, Tales, ect ect the list goes on and on.

Tales fans made me mad though.Turned Bandai into Scamco.They get gouged on Tales costume dlc too now lol.

They're aggravating people and its refreshing to speak to chill relaxed gamers who game on all platforms. XD.  Spread the love, Share the World 



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AfIQX8YUVw[/youtube]

Truth btw


----------



## Scizor (May 22, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AfIQX8YUVw[/youtube]



This is way more awesome imo than it actually is, lol.


----------



## EJ (May 22, 2014)

bruh posted a One Piece picture.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2014)

Added in the Ubisoft info.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Then what's your excuse with Sony and PC gaming, Razr?
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo pushing competitive Smash for *Summerslam*.



Wrong thread :ignoramus

Or maybe I just missed a funny or something


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2014)

Guys.

Hey, guys.

Guys



This E3 might be funnier than we thought it was gonna be.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2014)

My mic is ready


----------



## SionBarsod (May 23, 2014)

I posted a rumor list a while back for Microsoft's E3. It had phantom dust on it.

Yeah this happened.



Don't know if it really means anything yet or not.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2014)

Never heard of it. Should I be excited?


----------



## SionBarsod (May 23, 2014)

Khris said:


> Never heard of it. Should I be excited?



It's a pretty fun game. Not many know about it but the ones that do are hyped for a new one. If that's what the trademark means.

See the game was promoted in japan as something that would bring up sales of the original xbox in japan. But it flopped so when it came to america it was $20 straight from the get go so a lot of people just thought it was a bargain bin trash game and it went overlooked by many. Basically you go around wrecking shit with psychic powers and destructible environments


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2014)

I see. Sounds like an arena fighter for some reason.


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2014)

Khris said:


> Wrong thread :ignoramus
> 
> Or maybe I just missed a funny or something



Two Best Friends Play reference, brah.

I know you say you don't watch them, but seriously, give 'em more of a looksee when you have the time. They're only insufferably obnoxious, like, 30% of the time, and considering they're LPers, those numbers are fantastic. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Guys.
> 
> Hey, guys.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]1e3Y_xkXh_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fiona (May 23, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Guys.
> 
> Hey, guys.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umDr0mPuyQc&feature=kp[/YOUTUBE]

Nintendo has already embarrassed itself enough with the Wii U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 23, 2014)

Looks like Wii Karaoke U to me lol


----------



## EJ (May 23, 2014)

testing something out


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2014)

Holy shit. There's talks of a Phantom Dust sequel.

Holy fucking shit. I LOVE that game, it's been too fucking long.

Also, there's also rumors of Platinum Games doing a Xbox one game as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Two Best Friends Play reference, brah.
> 
> I know you say you don't watch them, but seriously, give 'em more of a looksee when you have the time. They're only insufferably obnoxious, like, 30% of the time, and considering they're LPers, those numbers are fantastic.
> 
> ...



My VG video slots are filled by ProJared and Max_dood tho.. I don't think I have it in me to tune into another channel..


----------



## Patchouli (May 23, 2014)

The hypest spider-man screams on youtube.


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> The hypest spider-man screams on youtube.



It reminds me of that one scene from Face/Off.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2014)

E3 gifs are GOAT..


----------



## Death-kun (May 24, 2014)

Amazing.


----------



## teddy (May 25, 2014)

>the knife
>1080p
>the ax
>"792p"


christ


----------



## Scizor (May 25, 2014)




----------



## KevKev (May 25, 2014)

I hope theres's more of these this E3.


----------



## Enclave (May 25, 2014)

Eh, that gif is ok, I've definitely seen WAY better ones before though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2014)

I'm not kidding, pre-e3; the WiiU has the best current line-up for 2014


----------



## Atlas (May 29, 2014)

This, this is my E3 hype. The damn amazing gifs.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 30, 2014)

Man I love this gif


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2014)

Just so we're clear, if (I should say when) the new Tomb Raider is announced, I will make an avatar of the reveal and then I will proceed to post said avatar at the Max image allowance per post (20) in every thread here.

Every. Thread.

In The Arcade, the Game Shelf,  even your precious Pokemon section.

Maybe I'll branch out. Hit the Library and HoU. The Cafe. Reader's Corner.

And I will do this all pantsless.

Prepare yourselves, mortals.


----------



## Reyes (May 30, 2014)

here


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2014)

krory said:


> Just so we're clear, if (I should say when) the new Tomb Raider is announced, I will make an avatar of the reveal and then I will proceed to post said avatar at the Max image allowance per post (20) in every thread here.
> 
> Every. Thread.
> 
> ...



Do you want to get put on super ignore by half the forum?

Because that's how you get put on super ignore by half the forum.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 30, 2014)

krory said:


> Just so we're clear, if (I should say when) the new Tomb Raider is announced, I will make an avatar of the reveal and then I will proceed to post said avatar at the Max image allowance per post (20) in every thread here.
> 
> Every. Thread.
> 
> ...



Yo new episode of deadbeat.

so glad they renewed the show for season 2


----------



## Reyes (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2014)

I'm always amazed at the amount of work people put into these things.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2014)

Dem gifs.. E3 season is officially upon us..


----------



## Scizor (May 30, 2014)

E3 season, the best season.


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Do you want to get put on super ignore by half the forum?
> 
> Because that's how you get put on super ignore by half the forum.



Yes. I do.




St NightRazr said:


> Yo new episode of deadbeat.
> 
> so glad they renewed the show for season 2



All ten episodes are available in my Pimping Project. And I am quite pleased with that as well.


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2014)

krory said:


> Yes. I do.




You gotta respect a man that knows what he wants.


----------



## dream (May 30, 2014)

krory said:


> Just so we're clear, if (I should say when) the new Tomb Raider is announced, I will make an avatar of the reveal and then I will proceed to post said avatar at the Max image allowance per post (20) in every thread here.
> 
> Every. Thread.
> 
> ...



Don't do it, Krory. 

Anyways, I have a really good feeling about this E3 or at least Sony's conference.


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2014)

I have no good feelings about Microsoft, Sony, or Nintendo. Only in the capacity of whoever has Tomb Raider's newest reveal.

Also if Ninja Theory has anything coming. And I'm waiting on the edge of my seat for more Dragon Age: Inquisition at EA's.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2014)

*The Road to E3 - infographic*


----------



## Patchouli (May 30, 2014)

I've returned from a trip to the holy land bearing gifts of gifs. (Just went onto NeoGAF and saved a bunch of e3 gifs.)


----------



## Patchouli (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2014)

Best one of the group simply because of the last few seconds.


----------



## LMJ (May 30, 2014)

Best fucking one



lmfaoooooooooooooo


----------



## Atlas (May 30, 2014)

The gifs are real.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 30, 2014)

I forgot the glory of E3 gifs


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 30, 2014)

Me too. I've already saved a bunch of em and will continue to do so. E3 is gonna be gud.


----------



## Atlas (May 30, 2014)

E3 was never about the games.


----------



## KevKev (May 30, 2014)

Why is it so funny to see this dude's face on another's body?


----------



## teddy (May 30, 2014)

This is what e3 is all about


----------



## Barry. (May 31, 2014)

LMJ said:


> Best fucking one
> 
> 
> 
> lmfaoooooooooooooo



This one made me laugh more than I should have lol


----------



## Reyes (May 31, 2014)

here


----------



## Patchouli (May 31, 2014)




----------



## teddy (May 31, 2014)

Is. This. Real Life?


----------



## Reyes (May 31, 2014)

Patchouli said:


>



The insider that made this say there's a easter egg for an announcement in here somewhere.


----------



## Reyes (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Enclave (May 31, 2014)

Why do the Microsoft gifs keep mentioning the Rare game being made?  It's Rare, does anybody have any level of faith in them anymore?  If so?  I'd suspect they were possibly mentally unstable.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 31, 2014)

^ I guess all the old talent has been layed off after kinect sports lol


----------



## Overwatch (May 31, 2014)

Last year's gifs were funnier.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 31, 2014)

I wonder if Mr. Caffeine will show up again and try to be all cool and hip and wacky like the kids of today.


----------



## Enclave (May 31, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> ^ I guess all the old talent has been layed off after kinect sports lol



Most of the talent at Rare left YEARS ago once Microsoft cancelled their cool projects and turned them into the Kinect game development house.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2014)

I really need to reread this thread for all the gifs


----------



## EJ (May 31, 2014)

Can't wait to stream E3. :ignoramus


----------



## Reyes (May 31, 2014)

I wanted to go to a theater to watch Sony press conference but there's no theaters in Michigan


----------



## Reyes (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2014)

/still waiting for new Tomb Raider


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 1, 2014)

/still waiting for everything that isn't Tomb Raider


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2014)

I hope Lara ditches her socially challenged friends in TR2. They were awkward.. Aside from that, I totally welcome a sequel.. The first game is kinda underrated..


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 1, 2014)

pls moar gifs


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Jun 1, 2014)

Khris said:


> I hope Lara ditches her socially challenged friends in TR2. They were awkward.. Aside from that, I totally welcome a sequel.. *The first game is kinda underrated..*



Not really.

And Jonah was the bomb, eff yu.

And leave Lara's lesbian lover alone.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2014)

krory said:


> Not really.
> 
> And Jonah was the bomb, eff yu.
> 
> And leave Lara's lesbian lover alone.



Really? I thought it got a lot of hate.. Maybe I wasn't paying attention..

As for her friends, my point exactly..


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2014)

No, you're not alone, Khris. I distinctly remember being kinda taken aback by how many people claimed to have hated that game. It's like Last of Us in how divisive it ended up being for whatever reason.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 2, 2014)

Theres legit reasons to not like Tomb Raider.

From a gameplay perspective there's not a whole lot of depth. 

They wasted time on multiplayer rather than making a single player mode that was cohesive that felt like an ADVENTURE game. The traversal and level design are the redeeming qualities for that.


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> *They wasted time on multiplayer rather than making a single player mode that was cohesive that felt like an ADVENTURE game.*



Not really - although the latter part is debatable based upon opinion, it was a different developer that did the multiplayer because, as usual, the publisher wanted to try and get in on that market (much like 2K did to Spec Ops: The Line and BioShock 2 - specifically BioShock 2 since, again, it was a different developer that did that aspect while the main team worked on the single-player game). Crystal Dynamics handled the single-player but Eidos Montreal did the multiplayer for the game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh? Huh.

Well then I think crystal probably scrapped their design two or three times during the making of that game XD

Im sure you've already had one of those narrative dissonance arguements before regarding the game lol.

I DID like the weapons but I could have used some more and some pacing consistency to really bring it to the next level. I mean its a good game but it could have won the GOTY last year with some modifications


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2014)

Reyes said:


> I wanted to go to a theater to watch Sony press conference but there's no theaters in Michigan



Me as well, but the closest to me is at least 3 hours away


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2014)

Twitch lists 4 unannounced Nintendo titles, 3 unannounced Microsoft titles and 2 unannounced SCEA titles. 17 unannounced titles in total

*Twitch broadcast schelude for E3 announced*


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Im sure you've already had one of those narrative dissonance arguements before regarding the game lol.



Yup.




> I DID like the weapons but I could have used some more and some pacing consistency to really bring it to the next level. *I mean its a good game but it could have won the GOTY last year with some modifications*



I doubt it. It was up against Grand Theft Auto V, the most hyped game in all of history. There was really nothing that could be done to save it from that, not to mention competing with The Last of Us and BioShock Infinite was hard enough. At least it was nominated.


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Twitch lists 4 unannounced Nintendo titles, 3 unannounced Microsoft titles and 2 unannounced SCEA titles. 17 unannounced titles in total
> 
> *Twitch broadcast schelude for E3 announced*



One of them better be a brand new F-Zero game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2014)

Dream said:


> One of them better be a brand new F-Zero game.



The Dream is dead on that one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2014)

Shirker said:


> No, you're not alone, Khris. I distinctly remember being kinda taken aback by how many people claimed to have hated that game. It's like Last of Us in how divisive it ended up being for whatever reason.



Sometimes I feel I'm so out of the loop cuz of the fickleness of gamers


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2014)

Dream said:


> One of them better be a brand new F-Zero game.



What is F-Zero? 

~~Shigeru Miyamoto


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2014)

Just because a couple people on NeoGAF rage against something doesn't mean it's widely hated.


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The Dream is dead on that one.



I know that Miyamoto once said that he doesn't have a good idea as to what new things he could bring to the game but it has been nearly a year or so.  And it doesn't even need too many new concepts, just give us a solid racer with great tracks and people are bound to love it.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2014)

krory said:


> Just because a couple people on NeoGAF rage against something doesn't mean it's widely hated.



Krobro thinks I frequent GAF.

I am deeply saddened that he apparently has such little respect for me.


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2014)

You get used to it, Shirker.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2014)

Dream said:


> I know that Miyamoto once said that he doesn't have a good idea as to what new things he could bring to the game but it has been nearly a year or so.  And it doesn't even need too many new concepts, just give us a solid racer with great tracks and people are bound to love it.



The only games you're getting from Miyamoto are WiiU pad tech demos and Wii Music U and you'll take it with a fucking smile.

**Sheds tear**


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2014)

That's *King* Miyamoto to you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2014)

My best bet from Nintendo. "A Metroid game"


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 2, 2014)

Gimme dat Metroid pls.


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2014)

Wii U Sports _X-Treme Edition_


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 2, 2014)

Either way, it seems that the E3 schedule is busy this year. 

Bethesda's unannounced title better be Fallout 4.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2014)

krory said:


> Wii U Sports _X-Treme Edition_



Great... I just imagined a game featuring Nintendo characters in revealing swimsuits.....

Boner is conflicted.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 2, 2014)

Dream said:


> I know that Miyamoto once said that he doesn't have a good idea as to what new things he could bring to the game but it has been nearly a year or so.  And it doesn't even need too many new concepts, just give us a solid racer with great tracks and people are bound to love it.



Give it to retro. **


----------



## Kei (Jun 2, 2014)

krory said:


> Wii U Sports _X-Treme Edition_



Biking, snowboarding, and.....Parkour


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The only games you're getting from Miyamoto are WiiU pad tech demos and Wii Music U and you'll take it with a fucking smile.
> 
> **Sheds tear**



I refuse to do that. 



Canute87 said:


> Give it to retro. **



Would be fine with that.


----------



## Vault (Jun 2, 2014)

I lol'd  

Keep em coming guys


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2014)

So, Nintendo has an hour long Digital Event. A 2+ hours Smash Tourny. 20+ hours of Interviews. Two 90 minutes Q&As.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 2, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl4GyMzi2SM[/youtube]

Luigi bringing the devil hax


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Atlas (Jun 2, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Either way, it seems that the E3 schedule is busy this year.
> 
> Bethesda's unannounced title better be Fallout 4.



It's the only damn thing they should be working on.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2014)

♦Diamante♦ said:


> It's the only damn thing they should be working on.



Unless they're skipping Fallout 4 for another Elder Scrolls game.


----------



## Krory (Jun 3, 2014)

inb4 Bethesda's unannounced title is Dishonored 2.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 3, 2014)

Fine by me.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2014)

Another Dishonored game works for me.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 3, 2014)

I just pray that it's a brand new story. Keep the Outsider and move on to more interesting characters...and bigger levels...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2014)

Lol I just saw that gif on GAF


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 3, 2014)

Nintendo News: Nintendo Brings the Thrill of E3 to Everyone with Live Online Events

E3 Expo 2014

Nintendo goes “Live @ E3” next week with four big events that deliver real-time fun directly to fans. Get ready to enjoy the year’s biggest video game convention live from anywhere in the world.
playNintendo

On June 10, Nintendo will air the Nintendo Digital Event at 9 a.m. PT via . Fans will enjoy breaking news about great gaming experiences on the way for Wii U and Nintendo 3DS in 2014 and beyond.

Immediately following the Digital Event, Nintendo Minute: Live @ E3 offers a post-show recap packed with even more game information.

Later in the day on June 10, Nintendo will broadcast the Super Smash Bros. Invitational tournament. Super Smash Bros. fans can tune in to watch 16 highly skilled players compete in Super Smash Bros. for Wii U. The event starts at 4 p.m. PT with live-stream viewing on Nintendo’s Twitch channel at .

Finally, fans won’t want to miss Nintendo Treehouse: Live @ E3. During all hours of E3 on Nintendo’s Twitch channel (excluding the Super Smash Bros. Invitational event), members of Nintendo’s Treehouse will be live-streaming exclusive game demos from the Nintendo booth on the show floor. In addition to demos, Nintendo will deliver the latest game reveals, plus visits from developers like Shigeru Miyamoto. The unscripted three-day event will air June 10-12, providing an insider’s look at the Nintendo experience at E3, filled with surprises and unexpected moments.

For more information about Nintendo’s presence at E3, visit .

There you have it – all layed out for you.

Tell us how excited you are for E3 2014 below!

*DEM 23 hours of constant nintendo live streaming*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 3, 2014)

Nintendo have shared further details regarding their plans at E3. As previously reported, Nintendo’s E3 presence will consist of three main events—the Nintendo Digital Event, the Super Smash Bros. Invitational tournament and their “Live at E3” event.



In addition to the aforementioned events, Nintendo will also conduct two separate developer roundtables during E3, one for Super Smash Bros. and for a new Nintendo 3DS game that hasn’t been revealed yet.



Here are the timings for how all of these events will play out:



Nintendo Digital Event – June 10th at 9:00 AM PT

Games for Nintendo 3DS and Wii U “in 2014 and beyond”.



Super Smash Bros. Invitational  – June 10th at 4:00 PM PT

Super Smash Bros. tournament.



Nintendo Treehouse: Live @ E3 – June 10th – June 12th

Nintendo’s Treehouse product development team live-streaming game demos from the E3 show floor. Timings for the event are as follows:

    June 10th – 11:35 AM – 4: 00 PM
    June 11th – 9:15 AM – 6:00 PM
    June 12th – 9:30 AM – 5:00 PM



Nintendo Developer Discussion #1 (Press only)

June 10th at 7:00 PM – 8:30 PM PT

This event is a Super Smash Bros. presentation followed by a Q&A with director Masahiro Sakurai. It appears Nintendo do not plan to stream this event. Siliconera will be at the event, though, and will report news from it.



Nintendo Developer Discussion #2 (Press only)

June 11th at 6:00 – 7:30 PM PT

A presentation and Q&A session for a “new game for Nintendo 3DS”. No streaming announced for this event either. Siliconera will be at this event, too.

Read more at 


PLUS DAT NINTENDO MINUTE


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 3, 2014)

IGN scheduleboo


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2014)

Is there a bigger version of this one? I wanna throw it in the first post.

Also gonna edit in the Twitch E3 Schedule


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Is there a bigger version of this one? I wanna throw it in the first post.
> 
> Also gonna edit in the Twitch E3 Schedule



I don't think so.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2014)

Well I just edited the first post with the Twitch schedule and stuff.  I guess I'll use the UK schedule for Nintendo's stuff until something better comes along.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2014)

Also added in Nintendo's E3 schedule


----------



## Krory (Jun 3, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Another Dishonored game works for me.





Overwatch said:


> I just pray that it's a brand new story. Keep the Outsider and move on to more interesting characters...and bigger levels...



I'm hard-pressed to think of an otherwise awesome game that had amazing talent hired and just... wasted it.

Well except for Granny Rags and Daud.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 3, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Unless they're skipping Fallout 4 for another Elder Scrolls game.



Only way I'd want that to happen is if the next game is Elder Scrolls: Elsweyr.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2014)

The Bethesda game was already clarified as being the one they just recently announced.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2014)

Well that sucks a big one.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 4, 2014)

krory said:


> I'm hard-pressed to think of an otherwise awesome game that had amazing talent hired and just... wasted it.
> 
> Well except for Granny Rags and Daud.



The practice of hiring big name actors to do voice-overs needs to stop entirely. Professional voice-actors like Troy Baker and Jen Hale are both cheaper AND better.

And Daud was great. I'm glad that the DLCs focused on him.


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2014)

Overwatch said:


> The practice of hiring big name actors to do voice-overs needs to stop entirely. Professional voice-actors like Troy Baker and Jen Hale are both cheaper AND better.
> 
> And Daud was great. I'm glad that the DLCs focused on him.



"Better" is debatable.

Robert Carlyle
Patrick Stewart
Gary Oldman
Liam Neeson
Michael Madsen and Susan Sarandon (Daud and Granny Rags respectively in Dishonored - as well as Billy Lush who voiced The Outsider)
Mark Hamill (if you want to count him)
Martin Sheen
Kiefer Sutherland (to be determined with MGS5 coming up)
Ron Perlman
Malcolm McDowell
Seth Green (again, if you want to count him)...

...were all quite exceptional in their roles and I would much rather them than Nolan North's Normal Voice #92 (seriously the ONLY character he's done decently is the Penguin in Arkham City).

Camilla Luddington, too. Matt Ryan. J.K. Simmons.  I can't speak to how Beyond was with Willem Dafoe and Ellen Page. Tim Curry. Kate Mulgrew. 

The actual actors in Bethesda games are usually the only good ones, not to mention Fable III had pretty much every British actor known to man and despite the game itself is... well, trash to say the least... it's voice acting was damn good.

Dishonored had nothing to do with who was hired, it had to do with the really poor characters and writing. They wasted the potential of people like Lena Headey, Chloe Moretz, Brad Dourif, and Carrie Fisher - and it's not as if it as the first time voice acting for most of them (Hell, Brad Dourif's known most to most people _for voice acting_ in the Child's Play movies).

Nevermind you're comparing them to two of the most insanely popular voice actors right now - especially Troy Baker.

Television and movie actors have been appearing in video games for quite a long time - as far back as the mid-nineties, with people like Anna Gunn in Legacy of Kain. Sometimes, it's not about wanting to just hire big names - it's that video games have become increasingly popular and overtaking society and providing a new avenue for actors to try something different.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2014)

Kyle is one brilliant mofo


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2014)

Y'all ready for E3?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2014)

what does nintendo show, they dont even have a conference??


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> what does nintendo show, they dont even have a conference??



I manage the first post for a reason...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2014)

you got a link to a list?? i know the major ones but i need moar


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2014)

The closest thing we have to a comprehensive list is the official Twitch broadcast schedule that I have in the first post, which includes everything they're going to be broadcasting during the entirety of E3. Since they're the "official" streamer for E3, it should have everything you want to know.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2014)

I posted the thing a page back INuhanyou go read

They have 20 hours of live streaming the smash tourney + the digital event and the recap from Nintendo minute

About 23 hours of content


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Twitch changes their E3 live-stream lineup, now only mentions one unannounced Nintendo title*

new pictures from that crap tabloid site your mom goes to


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2014)

ITT: Still nothing interesting about E3 unless something focuses on HUNT.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2014)

more  focus on demos


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2014)

Unsure if it's been post here already.

 

Leak from about a week ago for something called Project Beast. :3


----------



## Krory (Jun 4, 2014)

Exclusives are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2014)

Inb4 Nintendo Land 2.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Twitch changes their E3 live-stream lineup, now only mentions one unannounced Nintendo title*
> 
> new pictures from that crap tabloid site your mom goes to



Yeah, that happened a few days ago. IMO, it's probably demos for games that got announced but were never seen again, such as Yarn Yoshi, SMTxFE, games like that. They've been officially announced, but we still know very little about them. 



Patchouli said:


> Unsure if it's been post here already.
> 
> 
> 
> Leak from about a week ago for something called Project Beast. :3



There's a thread for it floating around here somewhere. 

I hope it gets officially announced at E3.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2014)

RUMOR: Nintendo revealing a "Mario Maker" (level editor) at E3.





Perhaps this might be the new 3DS game they're going to be talking about for 90 minutes?

Probably fake, but thought it was worth sharing anyway.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 6, 2014)

Been watching Game Trailers lately.

They had a video of X :3


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2014)

Producer Shinji Hashimoto has announced that Final Fantasy XV and Kingdom Hearts III won't be at E3 2014


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Producer Shinji Hashimoto has announced that Final Fantasy XV and Kingdom Hearts III won't be at E3 2014



Rather disappointing. I guess they expect the KH3 teaser at the end of the KH 2.5 HD trailer to tide people over until TGS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2014)

> duckroll
> 
> It's pretty cute watching people get so excited year after year about one single project at Square Enix, even though everything I hear from people in a position to know about it behind the scenes is that the company is a complete and utter disaster. Every year, or every 6 months or so, people hype themselves up believing the the company must be just turning the corner, and that hope can be restored. Every time there's something remotely positive shown for it, so many people want to believe that it's finally on the right track and it'll be coming out, and that it'll be good. Hope is the root of all disappointment.





> I've heard various things over the years from different people about how bad the development situation on Versus and S-E Japan in general are. Poor management, resources being wasted, gameplay not coming together, staff getting frustrated with how things are going. Doesn't paint a particularly nice picture. The concept for the the game has been really appealing to me from the moment it was announced, but it's been really disheartening to see clear signs that the company is really struggling to turn it into the big blockbuster success they need this to be.



Glad that I am just waiting for X


----------



## Reyes (Jun 6, 2014)

Shinji said in the interview we will see something regarding FFXV this year.

So most likely TGS or some Event of their own.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 6, 2014)

FFXV and KH3 won't be at E3.  Here's the E3 trailer for KH2.5, it has a KH3 teaser at the end of it.

Yeah, while I won't be surprised if FFXV is a no show?  I won't be just out of hand believing him that it won't be there.  Devs like to lie, they release information at their own pace and if they want a surprise at E3?  They'll deny a game being there right up until the reveal to try to maintain that surprise.

So yeah, will FFXV be there?  Maybe, maybe not.  We really don't know for sure yet.

Course TGS is likely the next big showing for the game.  I expect the release date to be announced then.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jun 6, 2014)

Reason why Versus won't be at E3 is because:

*Spoiler*: _topkek_


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Reason why Versus won't be at E3 is because:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _topkek_


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 6, 2014)

People are upset about KH3 and FF

and Im just quietly weeping at project beast being exclusive.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2014)

Son Goku said:


> People are upset about KH3 and FF
> 
> and Im just quietly weeping at project beast being exclusive.



It's horse shit, quite frankly. Exclusives are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

I mean, at least Project Beast will be a _good_ game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 6, 2014)

PC+Wii U + Handhelds = FUCK THE REST.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't really care if FFXV comes out or not but I know people in here do. It is not like the holy grail of JRPG's that is going to come out anyway.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 6, 2014)

krory said:


> It's horse shit, quite frankly. Exclusives are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> I mean, at least Project Beast will be a _good_ game.



Honestly You'd think they like making more money and not fucking over their fanbase.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2014)

"KH3 and Versus won't be at E3"

I WANTED TO BELIEVE ;-;


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 6, 2014)

Any word on those two games coming to wii u?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2014)

Also, imma rant a bit, and if some people dont like it, cry more



Son Goku said:


> Honestly You'd think they like making more money and not fucking over their fanbase.



How exactly are they 'fucking over their fanbase'? You PC and 360 guys are lucky they even considered your port begging. Its not as if they are making dark souls 3 exclusive or anything, you just got Dark Souls 2. They are making something new with the help of Sony just like Demons, just like King's Field, just like Shadow Tower. As they have done for almost 2 decades now.

Don't act like you can complain just because you got one or two games


----------



## Enclave (Jun 6, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Any word on those two games coming to wii u?



FFXV and KH3?  Still no changes in their plans, which means no, still not coming to Wii U.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 6, 2014)

**


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Any word on those two games coming to wii u?



I don't need them. I have X... All I need in my veins. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 yet to play any KH game tho, Maybe one day I do play them


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd laugh my backside off if Sakaguchi announces TLS2 this year taking advantage of the Wii U to really make good on those ideas he came up with in TLS  on the wii u, control wise.

Biggest FU to FF15  KH look alike.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 6, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> **



Just go PS4U, I did and it's a great combo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 6, 2014)

I want natsume to localize this for you guys.

Mecha Naruto


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 6, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Also, imma rant a bit, and if some people dont like it, cry more
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The only reason it's exclusive is sony, because Fromsoftware has had 360 and pc released titles besides Dark Souls 1&2. This title is exclusive for the sake of being exclusive. If Fromsoftware wanted to they could've developed the title themselves. But they didn't and chose to alienate the fanbase they tried developing with Dark Souls on other systems. Just because it's what they've always done doesn't make it a good idea.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 6, 2014)

If Japan Studios is indeed working on this with From Software then that means they didn't make it exclusive for the express sake of making it exclusive, suggesting that's the "reason" is quite simply idiotic reasoning.

If Japan Studios is involved then it's exclusive because Sony is bankrolling the game.

Not to mention From Software was apparently recently bought by "a major Japanese publishing house".  Who knows what that publisher wants to do.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2014)

They have worked with Japan studio on multiple projects, when From could not foot the bill themselves and when they needed technical expertise(demon's uses sony's proprietary ps3 engine, and DKS1 uses a version of that as well even being multiplatform).


----------



## Reyes (Jun 6, 2014)

Are people still complaining about Beast Souls?

The game is completely funded and co-developed by Sony, it's been in the works since DS1.  

Insiders have said the game wouldn't exist without Sony, meaning no Beast Souls for any platform.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 6, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I'd laugh my backside off if Sakaguchi announces TLS2 this year taking advantage of the Wii U to really make good on those ideas he came up with in TLS  on the wii u, control wise.



Don't count on it.

Sakaguchi doesn't even live in Japan anymore, he lives in Hawaii away from Mistwalker.  Plus depending on the deal Mist next game is Xbone exclusive.

Didn't they also do a mobile game?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 6, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Don't count on it.
> 
> Sakaguchi doesn't even live in Japan anymore, he lives in Hawaii away from Mistwalker.  Plus depending on the deal Mist next game is Xbone exclusive.
> 
> Didn't they also do a mobile game?



I've seen nothing suggesting that Mistwalker is working on an Xbone exclusive, or really anything of note right now.  I think back in Feb I heard a rumour of them working on a Wii U game but it seemed a pretty flimsy rumour.

Do you have a link supporting them working on an Xbone game?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 6, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I've seen nothing suggesting that Mistwalker is working on an Xbone exclusive, or really anything of note right now.  I think back in Feb I heard a rumour of them working on a Wii U game but it seemed a pretty flimsy rumour.
> 
> Do you have a link supporting them working on an Xbone game?



I don't, it just that Mistwalker made a deal with Microsoft to make 3 games for them. 

2 have been made, Blue Dragon and Lost Odessey. There was a 3rd game but it was canceled. It matter if they are still obligated to make a 3rd game.

It depends on the contract.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2014)

They aren't. It was just a rumor because Major nelson(or phil spencer) joked about Mistwalker making a new title. He had to apologize and everything.

We should just accept that mistwalker is now mobile, your dreams are dead.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 6, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Don't count on it.
> 
> Sakaguchi doesn't even live in Japan anymore, he lives in Hawaii away from Mistwalker.  Plus depending on the deal Mist next game is Xbone exclusive.
> 
> Didn't they also do a mobile game?



Yep, but he stopped doing mobile games. He posted on his face book about it


I think you guys arent aware but Mistwalker is basically just Sakaguchi. Like Sora LTD is just sakurai and his wife.

They hire a development team to make a game that they are lead director/producer on.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 6, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I've seen nothing suggesting that Mistwalker is working on an Xbone exclusive, or really anything of note right now.  I think back in Feb I heard a rumour of them working on a Wii U game but it seemed a pretty flimsy rumour.
> 
> Do you have a link supporting them working on an Xbone game?



Pretty sure you're referring to this 



Sakaguchi wrote this not to long ago after his mobile game came out 

“A lot of time in surfing is spent waiting for waves. Straddling the board, looking at the open sea. Even as a good one comes, the surfer close to the crest rides the wave, and I resolve not to interfere. Much time being unable to ride goes on… but I’m sure my own wave will come. Then onlookers watch as I say, “This is my wave.” I take off… and stand up on the board.

In the moment the spreading wave brakes, I slide, ascend again, then plummet downwards. In my body and spirit, a wonderful feeling grows. It is certainly “my own wave.”

Creativity and business are the same. That’s right, your own wave is on its way. Having rhythm is important, and you may have the need to wait. Then, when the time comes, you need to be in the right mindset. The stored-up strength, let it out in that moment, and spring out… Success is unexpected and gradual, progressive, and refined. Recently, I’ve realized that’s how I want things to be.”


This is their site.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Hyrule Warriors' E3 2014 trailer is complete*



now the waiting game


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Also, imma rant a bit, and if some people dont like it, cry more
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm rolling in the irony here. Feels so good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2014)

krory said:


> I'm rolling in the irony here. Feels so good.





Btw Krory after last week episode of Games of thrones... I am thinking about dropping it. My heart can't take it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2014)

krory said:


> I'm rolling in the irony here. Feels so good.



enlighten me about irony for a second.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 6, 2014)

krory said:


> I'm rolling in the irony here. Feels so good.




From Software always has this funny little way of shitting on Nintendo. They did it with the gamecube and the Wii U. The both said similar things at the time too lol ( they verbally laughed at the mere mention of it. XD)


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Btw Krory after last week episode of Games of thrones... I am thinking about dropping it. My heart can't take it



>Getting attached to a minor character

Oh, you...

GoT has always only been worth Jaime, Arya, and Brienne anyways.

And Meera. 




Inuhanyou said:


> enlighten me about irony for a second.





> _a state of affairs or an event that seems deliberately contrary to what one expects and is often amusing as a result._


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> From Software always has this funny little way of shitting on Nintendo. They did it with the gamecube and the Wii U. The both said similar things at the time too lol ( they verbally laughed at the mere mention of it. XD)



Reminds me of the polar opposite when people raged about stuff like FFXV and Metal Gear _not_ being exclusive anymore. 

Even Microsoft is pushing their exclusives over to Steam now. They aren't _that_ dumb (well they were but now that Phil is taking charge of it...)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2014)

krory said:


> >*Getting attached to a minor character
> 
> Oh, you...*
> 
> ...



Is the way that "did" happen...   But yeah... I will see how my heart is going to handle it this Sunday episode.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2014)

Has the end of Season 1 and the Red Wedding taught you nothing?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2014)

krory said:


> Has the end of Season 1 and *the Red Wedding *taught you nothing?



I thought they did and that one really made me sad as hell.

back on topic: Nintendo is not on E3 people


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2014)

Nintendo is the smart one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2014)

Do you guys believe that the gaming journalists should be obligate it to go to E3?

I read a couple of comments from Jim Sterling and how people pointing finger at him because he is not going.

example

Jim Sterling @JimSterling  ?  
Seeing more journos suggest you should quit your job if you don't get gooey-eyed and overexcited for E3. Nope. Keeping my job.

Jim Sterling @JimSterling  ? 
For the record, I am sure E3 will be cool. I just hate implications that if you aren't there, you're not worth your job. I choose not to go.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 6, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Just go PS4U, I did and it's a great combo.



Not for my light bill.

When razr posted the electricity consumption for the wii u my jaw fell to the floor.

PS4 ain't reaching nowhere near my electrical sockets.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 6, 2014)

Well if you won't do that then you'll just have to live with missing out.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 6, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Well if you won't do that then you'll just have to live with missing out.



Yeah but It's not like I'm running down developers who have never supported a nintendo console before.

It's not like I'm asking for Fallout or Farcry and those games.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 6, 2014)

Instead of ragging on Squenix for not bringing FFXV and KH3 to the Wii U why not instead rag on Nintendo for making an under-powered console?  The likely reason they aren't bringing the games to the Wii U is because they would have to make concessions in the development of the game in general to accommodate the Wii U.

Remember the 1,000 heartless fight in KH2?  Did you know that there was supposed to be various kinds of heartless in that fight and even Behemoths?  The reason there was only 2 kinds of heartless?  The PS2 was holding the game back, they wanted it to be more epic but just couldn't do it so they had to massively scale back the fight from what was planned.

Something similar could very well apply to KH3 and FFXV and I would rather the games be everything they could be rather than held back by the Wii U.

So yeah, if you want to play FFXV and KH3?  You'll need to get the PS4 or Xbone at some point.  Perhaps the power requirements will be more in line with what you're happy with when the PS4 slim is inevitably released.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 6, 2014)

krory said:


> Reminds me of the polar opposite when people raged about stuff like FFXV and Metal Gear _not_ being exclusive anymore.
> 
> Even Microsoft is pushing their exclusives over to Steam now. They aren't _that_ dumb (well they were but now that Phil is taking charge of it...)



Fucking exactly.

When that shit happened I was at my breaking point and decided I was done completely.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 6, 2014)

Enclave said:


> *Instead of ragging on Squenix for not bringing FFXV and KH3 to the Wii U why not instead rag on Nintendo for making an under-powered console?  *The likely reason they aren't bringing the games to the Wii U is because they would have to make concessions in the development of the game in general to accommodate the Wii U.



We never really talk much do we.




> Remember the 1,000 heartless fight in KH2?  Did you know that there was supposed to be various kinds of heartless in that fight and even Behemoths?  The reason there was only 2 kinds of heartless?  The PS2 was holding the game back, they wanted it to be more epic but just couldn't do it so they had to massively scale back the fight from what was planned.



Could have made it on the game cube seeing the console was significantly more powerful.



> Something similar could very well apply to KH3 and FFXV and I would rather the games be everything they could be rather than held back by the Wii U.


Seeing that kingdom hearts skipped a generation I wonder how much *necessary *things they are going to have happening all at once.



> So yeah, if you want to play FFXV and KH3?  You'll need to get the PS4 or Xbone at some point.  Perhaps the power requirements will be more in line with what you're happy with when the PS4 slim is inevitably released.


Don't mention Xbox to me


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Do you guys believe that the gaming journalists should be obligate it to go to E3?



I think it's asinine, really.

He doesn't really represent a specific gaming site (he works for several - The Escapist, Destructoid, GamingFront)... he's under no real obligations and it's unlikely that those sites will not be sending any other journalists for their site to the event. Nevermind personal events that could bar the three or more days spent there (one day is hardly enough to get anything accomplished in those kinds of things), or if he has previous professional obligations that he needs to work on.

It's not like he's boycotting E3.

E3 is just pretty underwhelming to people, it's a pageant show. That's all.

I have mixed feelings about Jim Sterling but this feels more like people having personal qualms with him than the fact that he's not going to E3 (and judging from his statements, it's not the first time).


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2014)

Journalist aren't required to go to E3 but it's their loss not to go to E3.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 6, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> We never really talk much do we.



Not really, no.



> Could have made it on the game cube seeing the console was significantly more powerful.



The GC lacked the userbase of the PS2.  Would have made no sense to release the game on that console if they wanted to reach maximal profit.  The PS2 was an absolute monster when it came to its userbase, only made sense to make that the primary console for damn near every game ever that gen.



> Seeing that kingdom hearts skipped a generation I wonder how much *necessary *things they are going to have happening all at once.



It didn't skip a gen.  We got KH games on the PSP, DS and 3DS.  Just because there were no KH games on consoles doesn't mean there were no KH games.



> Don't mention Xbox to me



I'm not the biggest fan of them myself but some people are for some insane reason and I tend to try to be as impartial as I possibly can be in the console wars.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2014)

Also a lot of journalist are still very angry with Nintendo because they don't have a live conference. They are not letting that go and calling the Nintendo Directs stupid.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 6, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Instead of ragging on Squenix for not bringing FFXV and KH3 to the Wii U why not instead rag on Nintendo for making an under-powered console?  The likely reason they aren't bringing the games to the Wii U is because they would have to make concessions in the development of the game in general to accommodate the Wii U.
> 
> Remember the 1,000 heartless fight in KH2?  Did you know that there was supposed to be various kinds of heartless in that fight and even Behemoths?  The reason there was only 2 kinds of heartless?  The PS2 was holding the game back, they wanted it to be more epic but just couldn't do it so they had to massively scale back the fight from what was planned.
> 
> ...



KH3 and FF 15 can run on the Wii U just fine. Silicon studio ported the engine they're running on( luminous) to the Wii U a long time ago. Personally I dont think devs want to take longer to optimize for the Wii U, its not always a simple thing down porting no matter how scaleable your engine is or how advanced the toolsets for the consoles are. Particularly given its only like what, 1 million sales less than the PS4. 

Silicon Studio talk about the hardware here 

The only issue here is Square Enix. 

Personally I wish devs would drop the PS3 and the 360 already. Their architecture is holding games back. The Wii U, Bone and PS4 have great designs from a technical perspective,( bone is the worst though) Take a page from Project CARS's book. Slightly Mad did drop the PS3 and the 360 versions with good reason after all. 

Shit remember back in the 90's how devs would make games on the genesis with the same name but were completely different games

The power difference between the two was greater than the damn Wii and 360 lol. 


So yeah, when dev's are putting games that are 720p 30fps on these next gen consoles and pushing them, then we're in the territory where it doesnt make sense to put things on the Wii U.

Like with Witcher 3( they already made enough compromises putting it on consoles to begin with,  Maxed out those machines


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 6, 2014)

Based CD Project Red makes no compromises.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2014)

If CD Projekt Red was truly just, I would still have my Pimp status.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 6, 2014)

The only just ones are Good Ol Games


DOWN WITH STEAM MUAHAHAAHHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 6, 2014)

St NightRazr, don't talk like you know.  You're not on the development team.  Just because an engine can work on a system does not mean a game built with that engine will.  The engine alone is not what decides what the system requirements of a game are.

For instance, my laptop can run CryEngine 3 games.  Star Citizen though?  Can only run it at pretty near min requirements.  Even though I can play some CryEngine 3 games that doesn't mean all CryEngine 3 games are equal.

I really wouldn't be surprised if the big limiting factor on the Wii U is its available RAM.  2GB vs 8GB?  That's a significant difference.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 6, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Also a lot of journalist are still very angry with Nintendo because they don't have a live conference. They are not letting that go and calling the Nintendo Directs stupid.



This is legitimately funny.

Any theories on why they're so upset about it? Nintendo's live conferences for the past 3 or 4 years they were doing them were half game reveals and half really silly stuff.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2014)

Shirker said:


> This is legitimately funny.
> 
> Any theories on why they're so upset about it? Nintendo's live conferences for the past 3 or 4 years they were doing them were half game reveals and half really silly stuff.




It's probably because it's disappointing - after so many underwhelming years they just.... do nothing.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 6, 2014)

It's an hour of straight up game reveals (of varying quality, but still vidja gaems) without the need for translators to awkwardly try to live-interpret or Reggie to stand up on stage going "for the first time ever" an undisclosed number of times.

I kinda assumed at this point, more people'd be glad it was gone.

Are we sure it isn't just journalists being a little miffed that they're getting their info the same time as everyone else now?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2014)

I believe is because Nintendo cut "the middle man" to spread the news and info. I remember a coupe of sites that made a lot of negative articles about how terrible Nintendo Directs are after a couple of them aired.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Are we sure it isn't just journalists being a little miffed that they're getting their info the same time as everyone else now?



That's basically what was happening WITH conferences...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 6, 2014)

Enclave said:


> St NightRazr, don't talk like you know.  You're not on the development team.  Just because an engine can work on a system does not mean a game built with that engine will.  The engine alone is not what decides what the system requirements of a game are.
> 
> For instance, my laptop can run CryEngine 3 games.  Star Citizen though?  Can only run it at pretty near min requirements.  Even though I can play some CryEngine 3 games that doesn't mean all CryEngine 3 games are equal.
> 
> I really wouldn't be surprised if the big limiting factor on the Wii U is its available RAM.  2GB vs 8GB?  That's a significant difference.



Actually its 4 GB's vs 1 GB.

And RAM has little of anything to do with it. No japanese dev is maxing any console's ram lol. Either way it doesnt make sense to put it on the Xbox and not the Wii U anyway.

Demographics.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 6, 2014)

Enclave said:


> St NightRazr, don't talk like you know.  You're not on the development team.  Just because an engine can work on a system does not mean a game built with that engine will.  The engine alone is not what decides what the system requirements of a game are.
> 
> For instance, my laptop can run CryEngine 3 games.  Star Citizen though?  Can only run it at pretty near min requirements.  Even though I can play some CryEngine 3 games that doesn't mean all CryEngine 3 games are equal.
> 
> I really wouldn't be surprised if the big limiting factor on the Wii U is its available RAM.  2GB vs 8GB?  That's a significant difference.



Actually its 4 GB's vs 1 GB.

And RAM has little of anything to do with it. No japanese dev is maxing any console's ram lol. Either way it doesnt make sense to put it on the Xbox and not the Wii U anyway.

Demographics. 

SKyrim was on the PS3 and Xbox 360 remember.

Itts not specs man, its business.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 6, 2014)

New game related ava for E3.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 6, 2014)

You know nothing Jon Razr.

There's a very real spec difference, a difference that's significant and matters.

Additionally, Skyrim being on the PS3 and 360 is irrelevant so old.  It's entirely probable that KH3 and FFXV will use more RAM than Skyrim, it is a 2 1/2 year old game after all.

Oh and regarding Skyrim?  If you played with the high res texture pack?  You needed 4 GB RAM.  If you decided to use some of the other even more impressive texture packs?  Even more RAM needed, why do you think Bethesda patched the PC version to be able to use more than 4 GB RAM?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 6, 2014)

You know nothing John McClane.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2014)

>Not even what I was talking about

GG, noob.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 6, 2014)

What else?  Are you complaining that I don't have a comma after the word nothing?  If that's your complaint then suck it up, not going to bother fixing something THAT minor.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2014)

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica 3m

Be sure to watch Nintendo Treehouse: Live @ #E3 2014 for news, game demos and even a few surprises. It all begins on June 10 at 11:35 AM PT.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2014)

Can someone buy me a PS4 so I can get Project Beast? Plz?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 6, 2014)

krory said:


> Can someone buy me a PS4 so I can get Project Beast? Plz?


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2014)

Not you, you can drop dead, FFX-fan.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd lend you the money but i cant stuff money through the computer :hur


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 6, 2014)

Enclave said:


> You know nothing Jon Razr.
> 
> There's a very real spec difference, a difference that's significant and matters.
> 
> ...




Yeah dude Im not going to argue specs here with you  and theoretical game development.
Its about profitability first and foremost, then the timing. Half the shit that gets greenlighted in the gaming industry wouldnt get by without that last bit 

Hell timing is why people get layed off LOL.  

That limbo period is fucking awful.


AAAAANNNNNYYYWAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY.

Think I'll be picking up a PS4 next year.

Super stoked for E3 this year, Ill be attending next year though :> 

Taking my troop there .

GameTrailers did an awesome pre-E3 stream and it was really well put together so Im stoked ;3


----------



## Shirker (Jun 6, 2014)

krory said:


> That's basically what was happening WITH conferences...



Well, now I'm only left with _more_ questions!


----------



## EJ (Jun 6, 2014)

Man, why does Nintendo have to get those few good exclusives?  

I'd get one just to play LOZ and SSB


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 6, 2014)

Flow said:


> Man, why does Nintendo have to get those few good exclusives?
> 
> I'd get one just to play LOZ and SSB



Because they have the most in house developers in the industry.


----------



## EJ (Jun 6, 2014)

They are smart keeping these exclusives relevant. People literally buy Nintendo products just to be able to play like one or two games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 6, 2014)

that's the thing. nitnendo needs that, because they don't have anything else. so they have gotten good at what keeps fans coming back. its no wonder they are at the top of their game right now, and by far the most successful of the b3


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 6, 2014)

for now i must say........ fuck consoles

i Want Fallout 4, Doom 4 and a New Age of Mythology or Rise of Nations


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 7, 2014)

Lol Square eneix. I knew it!  

And hush children. FFxv and KH3 wont run on the Wii U. It just doesnt have enough power. Even if it does it would be laggy and scaled down from top to bottom. Deal with it. 

Skyrim will never work in the Wii also. Its a fact.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2014)

At least this means Square Enix won't show those shitty games and instead unveil the game they're working on with Dontnod.

*And Tomb Raider 2*.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 7, 2014)

For this year with SE expect: FF14 expansion, Triad Wars, Just Cause 3, Eidos stuff and Tom Raider.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2014)

Reyes said:


> For this year with SE expect: FF14 expansion, Triad Wars, Just Cause 3, Eidos stuff and Tom Raider.



Dontnod is also working on a game for them that sounds like it might be unveiled at E3.

So, mostly good stuff.


----------



## Simon (Jun 7, 2014)

Glad to see Nintendo realizing how pointless press conferences are and what a waste of money it is, you don't need to gather people in a big room to announce games. It does, however, give the impression that they’re backing down from competing with Sony and Microsoft on the big stage.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes, because E3 is really a competition and not just one giant circlejerk consisting of developers trying to please braindead investors with buzzwords and charts.

Thankfully, E3 is still one of the primary events for developers to announce new games. Otherwise it'd be boring as shit.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 7, 2014)

Hopefully there'll be a fair part of interesting games.
Square Enix i'd like to do good, but in general I haven't been much of a fan of their games since i lost interest in FF12.(their remakes and the psp ff7 related game think it was crisis core i've found fair enough)

My issue with the ff develoupment is I'm no fan of the direction the game has been heading since ff12 where the game has become more and more of an action game.(focusing on 1 character instead of a group of 5-8)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 7, 2014)

Welp everyone's going "directly" to the fans now.

I think Ninty started a trend here.

Either way its going to awesome to see what content they're gonna show


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2014)

*[RUMOR]The Last Guardian Cancelled?*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2014)

Here are the #E3 press conference times worldwide


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2014)

Will add it to the first post, it'll certainly help out everyone. Not everyone is in PST or EST, but I can't be bothered to list the times myself for every "major" timezone.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2014)

As usual, the only conference I'm able to watch in full on the 9th is the one I'm least interested in (MS). 

Sometimes evening shift is hot. Other times, its just not.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *[RUMOR]The Last Guardian Cancelled?*



That would be a massive letdown.


----------



## Simon (Jun 7, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *[RUMOR]The Last Guardian Cancelled?*


I'm not taking that seriously at all, never heard of this website nor these Russian insiders. Looks like someone picked two random tweets and put together an article to draw in page views.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 7, 2014)

Only care for brawl update but I'll be watching everything


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2014)

So is the new Mario game the only 3DS game announcement from Nintendo? Does this mean no new Metroid?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 7, 2014)

What new mario game?


Mario maker?

Lol no I have severe doubts that's real


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2014)

I need a side scroller 3DS Metroid in my life so fucking bad it hurts.


----------



## Simon (Jun 7, 2014)

I highly doubt they are going to show up with only one 3DS announcement. After Robo Reggie and Tomodachi Life, I can't predict what crazy move Nintendo is going to make next


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 7, 2014)

Simon said:


> I'm not taking that seriously at all, never heard of this website nor these Russian insiders. Looks like someone picked two random tweets and put together an article to draw in page views.



You can't take any rumor seriously when we are so close to E3 anyway.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 7, 2014)

Studio Director of Bioware Montreal.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Jun 7, 2014)

Sad about KH3 and FFXV.

Getting to go to the Sony E3 Experience at the theater. I have heard Suckerpunch may be showing up at my theater too.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 7, 2014)

Can't wait to witness the poorly conceived adventures of the new Commander Marty S. McBadass and his merry band of quirky space waifus!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Here are the #E3 press conference times worldwide






Furious George said:


> As usual, the only conference I'm able to watch in full on the 9th is the one I'm least interested in (MS).
> 
> Sometimes evening shift is hot. Other times, its just not.



Putting these things on weekdays period kinda feels like a kick in the pants, despite it probably being out of their control.

Only thing I'll be able to catch is MS and Ninty. Hell, I won't even be able to watch the Sm4sh tourny live. I hope they at least make it available for later.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2014)

The Last Guardian being cancelled is the most realistic thing that could happen to that game right now. It's sad that people are still hanging on so tightly with their greedy claws that they can't fathom it.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 7, 2014)

Regarding The Last Guardian?  Do you know how many rumours over the years have cropped up that it was cancelled?  Seriously, I just ignore all Last Guardian rumours regardless of what they say by default now.


----------



## Simon (Jun 7, 2014)

It was confirmed last E3 that it was still in development and coming to next gen consoles, Ueda confirmed that his creative role was over as well. I wouldn't be surprised if we see it this year or next spring.

It's not some myth, just a game that has had a troubled development.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2014)

And we all see how that turned out for Duke Nukem Forever - especially considering Ueda and his crew left Sony long before he made his half-assed remark that it was "still in development." And saying something is "still in development" doesn't mean that it's closed to done.


----------



## Simon (Jun 7, 2014)

Well Duke Nukem is a completely different gross story. Team Ico didn't leave, just Ueda, who is also still in charge of the team but isn't doing anything, collecting paychecks until his contract is finished. Though I'm glad to hear he still wants to make games.

Either way I doubt the game will be anything amazing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 7, 2014)

Becker will cancel The Last Guardian to save Japan Studio and the fanbase from its relentless purgatory


----------



## Platinum (Jun 7, 2014)

Starcraft Ghosts has a better chance of coming out than The Last Guardian.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2014)

So this shit starts after tomorrow? Good shit.. Does anyone know which stream will have sessler in commentary?


----------



## EJ (Jun 7, 2014)

I thought E3 started on Tuesday.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2014)

For you maybe.. But for me it's on Monday


----------



## EJ (Jun 7, 2014)

If you're streaming it, then that means I can as well.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2014)

Hahahaha im glad the last guardian is cancelled. Its  a hedious looking game. That hyena mutant can go sleep for all i care.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 8, 2014)

Might as well die.  When a game has this much red tape around it it's best to throw it away before it destroys your reputation.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Simon said:


> It was confirmed last E3 that it was still in development and coming to next gen consoles, Ueda confirmed that his creative role was over as well. I wouldn't be surprised if we see it this year or next spring.
> 
> It's not some myth, just a game that has had a troubled development.





Simon said:


> Well Duke Nukem is a completely different gross story. Team Ico didn't leave, just Ueda, who is also still in charge of the team but isn't doing anything, collecting paychecks until his contract is finished. Though I'm glad to hear he still wants to make games.
> 
> Either way I doubt the game will be anything amazing.






St NightRazr said:


> Becker will cancel The Last Guardian to save Japan Studio and the fanbase from its relentless purgatory






















































































krory out. /micdrop


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 8, 2014)

He doesn't have control over what gets canned. Shu has the final call, and last we heard, its still going. So...yeah.

*edit*

.....Well this is awkward.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 8, 2014)

President of SCEA:


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2014)

Pretty nice way to kill a rumor.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 8, 2014)

Sony going to blacklist IGN? 


If they don't GAF will :ignoramus


----------



## scerpers (Jun 8, 2014)

the last guardian may not be officially canceled, but we all know.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 8, 2014)

Shots fired


----------



## Enclave (Jun 8, 2014)

Heh, Razr must be annoyed by that tweet.  He seemed so gleeful earlier when he thought Last Guardian was cancelled.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 8, 2014)

> Originally Posted by EatChildren
> 
> There it is. That's the look. We've seen it for seven years on post after post. You all despise us. Cynics. Disbelievers. Mods with an anti-Sony bias. You've heard of rumours? The forum was obsessed with them. They loved to watch gamers and press burn, the way their hopes blackened, blistered, melted off their words. They burned developers they didn't like; they burned publishers that disobeyed them; they burned anyone that was against them. Before long, half PR community was against them. NeoGAF saw traitors everywhere, so they had their posters place caches of rumours all over the forum: beneath gaming discussion, the slums of off topic, under posts, titles, avatars, even beneath the Community OT itself. Finally, the day of reckoning came. IGN marched upon the forum after the cancellation at the Team Ico. But Scott Rohde arrived first with the whole Sony army at his back, promising that The Last Guardian still existed. We knew Sony better than that. They've never been one to bank on development hell. We told NeoGAF as much. We urged them to move on. But the forum didn't listen to us, didn't listen to the mods who tried to warn them. But they did listen to Yosp, that grey sunken cunt. "You can trust Sony," he said. "Team Ico has always been developing The Last Guardian." So, we opened discussion and Rohde sacked the forum. Once again qw came to the forum begging them to see reality. They told us to bring them IGN's head. Then they turned to each other, "Ban them all," they said. "Ban them on our forum, ban them in their URLs." Tell us, if your precious community commanded you to ban a popular source of gaming coverage and stand by while thousands of men women and children anticipated a title stuck in development hell, would you have done it? Would you have kept your oath then? First, we changed the thread title, and then when the posters turned to flee we added a stupid poll. "Ban them all!," they kept saying. "Ban them all!" I don't think they expected it to be at E3. They meant to wait for as long as necessary with the rest of us and watch The Last Guardian rise again, reborn as a PlayStation 4 title. We kept the thread open to make sure that didn't happen.



Okay this got to me


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Too much effort to cover up a title that's been dead in the water longer than they care to admit.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 8, 2014)

Last guardian is going to suck.  Too much negative vibes.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

For it to suck, it would actually have to come out.

Good luck with that.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Last guardian is going to suck.  Too much negative vibes.



Better to say that it won't live up to the hype.  Might just end up being a mediocre game. 

Krory, it'll come out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Last guardian is going to suck.  Too much negative vibes.



Release it on the vita just to watch the world burn


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Dream said:


> Krory, it'll come out.



Bulletstorm 2 will come out sooner.





Khris said:


> Release it on the vita just to watch the world burn



Wow. You're almost as evil as Sony is, keeping up peoples' hopes for so long.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

Evil as Sony? Why am I not a billionaire then?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2014)

krory said:


> Bulletstorm 2 will come out sooner.



Now that's a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> Evil as Sony? Why am I not a billionaire then?



Because you haven't utilized it properly.




Dream said:


> Now that's a bit of a stretch.



Hey, at least the publisher still _wanted_ the game.

And at least the developer _admitted_ the game was dead instead of dragging it out for years.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2014)

Lol Sony and their damage control. Wtf they sound like M$ and Crapcom with this stunt. 


Let it die Sony only a minority of people gives a shit about Last Guardian. It looks like absolute trash. Do us a favor. #ps2game #corny #hyenamutant


----------



## Reyes (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

I think people realized that once Ueda bailed, it wasn't meant to be.

Yeah... his "work was done" on a game he was overseeing now three years prior and still not release date in sight. 

Saw this same shit when someone like Patrice D?silets left in the middle of Assassin Creed: Brotherhood's production claiming the "job was done" - because shit was just fucked and they were abandoning ship before things got too embarrassing. But Ubisoft likes money too much to let it go and just rehashed resources to at least get it out.

Or when Adrian Chmielarz and his crew left People Can Fly in the middle of Gears of War: Judgment. Or Cliff Bleszinski left in the middle of his new "precious baby," Fortnite.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

I wonder if Sony is going to fake having a release date planned like the last two times they had to damage control the game being cancelled.


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2014)

Both Bioshock 1 and Infinite both had a trouble development and took 5-6 years to finish, look how well they turned out. I'm not going to judge a game until I play it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2014)

Who the fuck!??? Dont ever mention Bioshock Infinite again son. Its the shittiest game of all time for me. I absolutely hate that piece of shit.


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2014)

I didn't enjoy Infinite, doesn't change the fact that it's universally seen as a good game.

I'm also noticing a trend that you guys trust the worst websites. IGN didn't get my click.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

krory said:


> Because you haven't utilized it properly.



It's not too late is it? 




krory said:


> I wonder if Sony is going to fake having a release date planned like the last two times they had to damage control the game being cancelled.



They can just release a teaser hinting that the game is not dead, and continue working on it for the rest of the decade..


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2014)

Simon said:


> Both Bioshock 1 and Infinite both had a trouble development and took 5-6 years to finish, look how well they turned out. I'm not going to judge a game until I play it.



You know except those games weren't put on hiatus, had their creative lead leave... also The Last Guardian was announced 7 years ago .


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2014)

Platinum said:


> You know except those games weren't put on hiatus, had their creative lead leave... also The Last Guardian was announced 7 years ago .


When did they ever say it was put on hiatus? Except for Jack Tretton saying that and then being corrected by Yoshida.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2014)

The fact that what you just said reeks of an obvious cover and the fact we haven't seen or heard anything of it for literally years?


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm not defending the fact that it's taken them 7 years, but based on this team's track record, however, it doesn't seem like they lack creative / mechanical / design focus, as their first 2 games have demonstrated. I would assume that their problems have been technical.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2014)

If it was just technical issues we would get a teaser every now and then. It's far more than just technical issues.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

> CEO Kaz Hirai ‏@KazHiraiCEO  1m
> The Last Guardian has not been cancelled. You can’t cancel a game that never really existed



 **


----------



## Naruto (Jun 8, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Who the fuck!??? Dont ever mention Bioshock Infinite again son. Its the shittiest game of all time for me. I absolutely hate that piece of shit.





This fucking guy.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2014)

Your first mistake was giving TerminaThor the attention he craves.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

What Plat said..


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2014)

Did you play Bioshock Infinite eh Platinum?? 

Im not lying when i said i hate the game it really deserves it coz it wasted my time and expectations. 
And dont even try to defend the game by mentioning the DLCs i dont respect any developers to sell an incomplete game at full price then release a bunch of DLCs to give us a definitive ending/story of the game.

I said it many times here. The gameplay is soo boring, the enemies are generic and story is god awful.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 8, 2014)

bioshock was too linear for what they initially promised. Half i blame for obviously running into issues getting it on last gen, the other half i blame on sheer incompetence


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2014)

So IGN said is canned and Sony denied it? is that what is going on with The Last Guardian?


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> So IGN said is canned and Sony denied it? is that what is going on with The Last Guardian?


Yep. Though take what IGN says with a grain of salt


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 8, 2014)

That is odd. Why did IGN jump to it like that? I know they made mistake in the past and we had a rumor before IGN article...


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2014)

If Bioshock Infinite is the worst game you have ever played then you have played about 3 games in your life. 

You are allowed to not like it, but don't act like it's Ride to Hell or anything. But I guess that would not jive with your obvious trollbait persona so....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 8, 2014)

Bioshock infinite got praise for the same reason The Last Of Us got praised

World building and narrative.

Except the actual game portions of The Last of US are Better than the piece of crap that is bullet sponge hell in racist blues.


Im going to quote kyle bosman here " Bioshock Infinite is a DUMB game."


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 8, 2014)

King of disappointed that we're not getting any FFXV and Kingdom Hearts 3 news at this e3, but oh well. At least I've still got Halo, Arkham Knight, Destiny and AC Unity to look forward to.


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2014)

I wish I could have *skipped* the combat to see the really cool story. Which was the surprise for me! Going into Infinite not expecting the aspect I enjoy most in Bioshock 1&2 to be the downfall for me in Infinite. But there was nothing generic about the enemies, they fit into the world perfectly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

Bioshock Infinite hate is hispster hate.. True story.. Gameplay is not amazing or revolutionary, but the vigors make up decent in-game stories against the enemies.. The universe, stetting, and story are functional and translate to the gameplay well. Elizabeth is also one of the best NPCs ever..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 8, 2014)

^ Except she's as stupid as ellie in TLOU and again the actual gameplay is not very fun


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

How was either Ellie or Elizabeth stupid in their respective games? If anything they shinned more than Brook and Joel for being cliched excessive murdering brutes..

I always have this lingering feeling that people played both games wrong..


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2014)

Platinum said:


> If Bioshock Infinite is the worst game you have ever played then you have played about 3 games in your life.
> 
> You are allowed to not like it, but don't act like it's Ride to Hell or anything. But I guess that would not jive with your obvious trollbait persona so....



Sigh. Infinite never gave me all those feels that i experienced from the original game.


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2014)

Calling Elizabeth the one of the best NPCs ever is a bit of a stretch. The way the AI appeared to be blind to Elizabeth's presence is one of the game's few disconnects, though at least you don't have to constantly rescue her.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2014)

Lol kill all of the enemies and you will find yourself in a place full of low res textures and red walls. Thats what you call world building and setting? 

Infinite's world felt more empty than the last of us.

Khris cant accept that theres someone who has a different opiniom about a game he loves. 

Elizabeth is a one trick phony npc. She will save your life once then you die again and again and again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

Simon said:


> Calling Elizabeth the one of the best NPCs ever is a bit of a stretch. The way the AI appeared to be blind to Elizabeth's presence is one of the *game's few disconnects*, though at least you don't have to constantly rescue her.



Hardly.. Taking into consideration of her powers..


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> Hardly.. Taking into consideration of her powers..


As the entire story revolves around capturing her, you would think the AI would pay more attention to her, thus yes that's a huge disconnect. I have no idea what you mean by powers, if you are talking about her usefulness when it comes to gameplay, yes she's useful, but nothing special.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 8, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjo5Zm6Mxwg[/youtube]


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2014)

Can't wait to see the MGSV:TPP trailer that supposedly going to make us cringe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

Simon said:


> As the entire story revolves around capturing her, you would think the AI would pay more attention to her, thus yes that's a huge disconnect. I have no idea what you mean by powers, if you are talking about her usefulness when it comes to gameplay, yes she's useful, but nothing special.



But the game directly tells you that she can take care of herself.. You're saving her from the enforced destiny/responsibility Comstock has put on her.. That and the Songbird... It's obvious the story is much more than saving a damsel in distress and has more to do with ideologies and responsibilities.. Elizabeth's powers are a focal point of the plot, her taking care of grunts is hardly disconnecting.. The manipulation of tears drives the plot tho, HELL it IS the plot..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 8, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVvqb_w3Wk0[/youtube]

The best I've ever seen


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> **


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2014)

More Playstation All-Stars?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 8, 2014)

I wish. 

Too bad it's not real.  (Moogle kills it instantly)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 8, 2014)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Who the fuck knows? RT <a href="https://twitter.com/EddyStavio">@EddyStavio</a>  Do you think The Last Guardian was cancelled? :S</p>&mdash; 神谷英樹 Hideki Kamiya (@PG_kamiya) <a href="https://twitter.com/PG_kamiya/statuses/475513908438908928">June 8, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


WHERE IS THE EMBEDER? @NARUTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 8, 2014)

If TLG actually appears at E3, we really should be thanking IGN. They risked their reputation by creating all this drama to force Sony's hand




GAF gifs are the best.


On the subject of Ellie and Elizabeth, they were terrible AI companions from a gameplay standpoint. Teammates invisible to enemies who can assist you and, in Elizabeth's case, should be the enemies main focus, is a atrocious game design. Ashley from RE4 still stands as the pinnacle of game design in terms of escort companions. She knew how to duck and stay behind you, you could hide her in places and the enemies trying to kidnap her during the fights added another extra element to where you have to split focus between taking care of the enemies near you and incapacitating the enemy carrying Ashley away. Take note Naughty Dog, that is how you do good companion design.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> That is odd. Why did IGN jump to it like that? I know they made mistake in the past and we had a rumor before IGN article...



Everyone was drunk at IGN when they received that "report" and couldn't think properly when deciding to run the story.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> More Playstation All-Stars?



YFW when Sony scores an all time coup and gets Bubsy for the game .


----------



## EJ (Jun 8, 2014)

So it's not being canceled? That's good. The game sort of looks interesting.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> So IGN said is canned and Sony denied it? is that what is going on with The Last Guardian?





Malvingt2 said:


> That is odd. Why did IGN jump to it like that? I know they made mistake in the past and we had a rumor before IGN article...



Probably because this is the third or fourth time this has happened in the past year or so - IGN is hardly the first to have a "source" tell them TLG is cancelled. Does no one remember when GameStop actually refunded every TLG pre-order because they were told the game was cancelled by a "Sony source"? 




Khris said:


> **


----------



## Esura (Jun 8, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> On the subject of Ellie and Elizabeth, they were terrible AI companions from a gameplay standpoint. Teammates invisible to enemies who can assist you and, in Elizabeth's case, should be the enemies main focus, is a atrocious game design. Ashley from RE4 still stands as the pinnacle of game design in terms of escort companions. She knew how to duck and stay behind you, you could hide her in places and the enemies trying to kidnap her during the fights added another extra element to where you have to split focus between taking care of the enemies near you and incapacitating the enemy carrying Ashley away. Take note Naughty Dog, that is how you do good companion design.



TLOU would be beyond frustrating if Ellie wasn't invisible to enemies. Quite a few segments in the game would make old school Ninja Gaiden look like easy mode if you had to watch over her. It would be frustrating with Bioshock Infinite as well, especially with how enemies usually come out. Hell, I hated that shit in RE4. It's not automatically good companion design just because the enemy goes after them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

@WolfPrinceKiba

Pretty sure that was the main issue with RE4 for a lot of people actually.. 


ITT: People ask why IGN will IGN

Didn't they JUST come off a fake new Nintendo console rumor? 



8-Peacock-8 said:


>



Why Sony? 



Flow said:


> So it's not being canceled? That's good. The game sort of looks interesting.



Welcome to the dark side... Be sure to wank ICO and SotC as the best things in human history since the discovery of fire..


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 8, 2014)

Esura said:


> TLOU would be beyond frustrating if Ellie wasn't invisible to enemies. Quite a few segments in the game would make old school Ninja Gaiden look like easy mode if you had to watch over her. It would be frustrating with Bioshock Infinite as well, especially with how enemies usually come out. Hell, I hated that shit in RE4. It's not automatically good companion design just because the enemy goes after them.


...you didn't actually read my post did you. Its bad game design for companions to be invisible, its not automatically good for them not to be invisible. What makes it great in RE4 is the fact that Ashley is not programmed to be a dumb bitch, you point your gun at her and she'll duck down really fast. You pretty much have to purposely try to shoot her to succeed in doing so. She sticks near you at basically all times as well. You can hide her in some areas and her presence adds to the game by adding another type of challenge to overcome during the fights. That is what makes good companion design in gameplay terms:

-doesn't interfere with your direct ability to fight by getting in the way of your attacks or wandering off(if you've ever played Silent Hill 2 when you have that one chick with you...)
-adds a new element to the combat
-allows for puzzles involving more than one person
-isn't invisible to enemies


They very well could have made Ellie not invisible to enemies and have it work, if RE4 could accomplish it 8-9 years earlier they can. Obviously due to the stealth mechanics its harder but considering that this is 8-9 years later it should be able to be pulled off.




Khris said:


> @WolfPrinceKiba
> 
> Pretty sure that was the main issue with RE4 for a lot of people actually..


People found Ashley's cries for help really annoying. Objectively though she as a companion in terms of gameplay is well designed. People who hate escort missions in general will hate it just like someone who hates turn based combat will hate a turn based system no matter how well designed it is.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 8, 2014)

Also it doesnt create a disconnect with the narrative.

Seriously people should MOD that shit on the PC


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> People found Ashley's cries for help really annoying. Objectively though she as a companion in terms of gameplay is well designed.



I'm positive it wasn't just the "cries for help" bit.. People really found issue in Ashley's overall AI execution.. And in all honesty it's a flawed comparison to begin with... Ellie is a survivor and a tough girl to begin with(play the DLC to find out why) and Elizabeth is person that can manipulate time and space to an extent.. Ashley is supposed to be helpless.. The other two; not so much.. That's BI and TLOU tries so hard pose enemies with a much larger scale, like the Songbird and the Fireflies..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

I legit never heard of this much praise for Resident Evil 4's Ashley before.. I remember cussing her for getting caught so damn much.. She's a bigger enemy than the enemies themselves..


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 8, 2014)

What issues in her AI did they find fault with considering she sticks close by you and has superhuman ducking skills when you point a gun at her?

Trying to argue that Ellie and Elizabeth have more combat prowess than Ashley doesnt help your case, that actually makes it worse that they're invisible. They help you defeat enemies while being impervious to them. There are ways around having to include companions in boss fights, RE4 did it with ease. TLOU doesnt even really have them and the Songbird was designed to protect Elizabeth.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> What issues in her AI did they find fault with considering she sticks close by you and has superhuman ducking skills when you point a gun at her?



Mainly when hiding her and then commanding her to comeback to your side.. In that short span it feels like an eternity while you pray that she doesn't get caught.. 

These two points hardly make a concrete argument that she's the pinnacle of companion game design.. You pretty much state; that she stands close by and ducks.. While Ellie and Elizabeth actually contribute to the gameplay and are not a hindrance to your journey.. 



> Trying to argue that Ellie and Elizabeth have more combat prowess than Ashley doesnt help your case, that actually makes it worse that they're invisible. They help you defeat enemies while being impervious to them. There are ways around having to include companions in boss fights, RE4 did it with ease. TLOU doesnt even really have them and the Songbird was designed to protect Elizabeth.



You see.. I think you're looking at this the wrong way.. They're invisible because of their abilities and not the other way around.. Companions generally result in a lot of frustration for gamers, this was a game design choice made to add a new dimension to the player/companion relationship and in general skip the frustration.. Ellie and Elizabeth being able to take care of themselves is the devs' explanation.. You feel disconnect cuz _maybe _you set a companion standard to one game and thus _maybe _cannot appreciate a new layer set in the player/companion relationship.. Again, I'm only assuming that's how you feel because you keep bringing up Ashley when in all honesty she's nothing special at all..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

Inb4 krory squirting all over his monitor..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 8, 2014)

Ellie should not be invisible though


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 8, 2014)

DAT Witcher 3 Trailer though.

The next Elder Scrolls is gonna take the globe by storm after seeing that new Witcher Trailer.


----------



## EJ (Jun 8, 2014)

@Khris, what do youi mean?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2014)

Isn't TLoU mainly a stealth game? Working with a visible-to-all-of-the-everything Ellie would've been a damn chore, where as RE4 is straight up action. Ashley can get away with being see by everyone and taking the occasional hit.

The only way I could see Ellie working without being invisible and causing that disconnect would be if she just fucked off and literally disappeared until all of the stealthing/fighting was done (which I, admittedly, thought they were gonna do).

I've got no ground to stand on with Elizabeth though. Still haven't played Infinite.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

Flow said:


> @Khris, what do youi mean?



krobro loves his Tomb Raider reboot.. So do I..


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> Inb4 krory squirting all over his monitor..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

You laugh now.. But wait till it's revealed as a Temple Run reskin :ho


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 8, 2014)

I bring up Ashley not because she has some very complex AI, I bring her up because RE4 understands good game design. Ashley's place in the story is that shes a college girl with no combat experience and there is no time/not enough resources to train her, so of couse shes not going to help in the fighting. Her role is being someone you are tasked with rescuing and protecting, therefore all she needs to have good companion AI is not make it any more difficult to protect her by doing stupid stuff and having ducking capabilities. I am not sure if you remember how bad most companion AI was back then, Silent Hill 2 was just one example. The game came up with ways/reasons for her not being in situations where she would make the fame frustrating instead of challenging.

This is opposed to TLOU and BI where instead of finding smart ways to get around potential frustrations they went the lazy route of making them invisible/invulnerable. If they were actually able to take care of themselves they wouldnt need those things. You can have a companion that contributes to combat while still being able to be damaged but may need your help if not outnumbered/outmatched. Shocker I know.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2014)

So guys, what are your top 5 games you want to see at E3? 

Mine are (in no particular order):

1. Project Beast
2. Fallout 4
3. Metroid
4. Zelda U
5. X


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 8, 2014)

Project Beast
SW Battlefront 3
DA: Inquistion
MGSV
Dragon's Dogma 2


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I bring up Ashley not because she has some very complex AI, I bring her up because RE4 understands good game design.










Death-kun said:


> So guys, what are your top 5 games you want to see at E3?
> 
> Mine are (in no particular order):
> 
> ...



In Order:
1. New Tomb Raider
2. Game of Thrones (Telltalle's game)
3. Dontnod's new game with Square Enix
4. Dishonored 2
5. Tales from the Borderlands

Honorable Mentions/Other Stuff Looking Forward To

HUNT: Horrors of the Gilded Age
Dragon Age: Inquisition
Visceral's Star Wars game (I know this won't be there since it was only just announced recently, but eh)
New Mass Effect
New Deus Ex
Assassin's Creed: Unity
New Dragon's Dogma
New Resident Evil


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 8, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> So guys, what are your top 5 games you want to see at E3?
> 
> Mine are (in no particular order):
> 
> ...



In no particular order:

1. *Destiny*, because I've never played a Bungie shooter before and I'm looking forward to it.

2. *Project Beast*, because it's a PS4 exclusive and the lone gunslinger look they've got going on looks groovy. 

3. *The Witcher 3*, because DUH!

4.* Halo 5*, because The Forerunner Trilogy and Halo 4 made me fall in love with the story.

5. *Mass Effect Whatever*, because of all the rustled jimmies that will be left in the wake of it's reveal. 

EDIT: I was going to put Dishonored 2 in there, but something tells me we still won't see it for a while. 

Come on, Bethesda! Make my day!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I bring up Ashley not because she has some very complex AI, I bring her up because RE4 understands good game design. Ashley's place in the story is that shes a college girl with no combat experience and there is no time/not enough resources to train her, so of couse shes not going to help in the fighting. Her role is being someone you are tasked with rescuing and protecting, therefore all she needs to have hood companion AI is not make it any more difficult to protect her by doing stupid stuff and having ducking capabilities. I am not sure if you remember how bad most companion AI was back then, Silent Hill 2 was just one example. The game came up with ways/reasons for her not being in situations where she would make the fame frustrating instead of challenging.
> 
> 
> This is opposed to TLOU and BI where instead of finding smart ways to get around potential frustrations they went the lazy route of making them invisible/invulnerable. If they were actually able to take care of themselves they wouldnt need those things. You can have a companion that contributes to combat while still being able to be damaged but may need your help if not outnumbered/outmatched. Shocker I know.




Eh.. I wouldn't call it "good" game design.. Just basic.. If anything BI and TLOU actually tries something different while getting rid the companion frustrations that comes along with these games.. Like Shirker said, Ellie would become an insufferable hindrance to a stealth-like game.. While Elizabeth would lag the high paced shooting.. They instead went with another route while maintaining functionality of the player/companion relationship through scripted story-telling.. They merely sacrificed one thing for another.. You just have a strong opinion about it, that's all..


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 8, 2014)

Keep hating krory

RE4 is a masterclass in game design alongside REmake. Tied for best in the series.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> This is opposed to TLOU and BI where instead of finding smart ways to get around potential frustrations they went the lazy route of making them invisible/invulnerable. If they were actually able to take care of themselves they wouldnt need those things. You can have a companion that contributes to combat while still being able to be damaged but may need your help if not outnumbered/outmatched. Shocker I know.



Genuinely curious. Any suggestions on how you would've approached Ellie? 

Like I said, the issue at hand with her is that Last of Us was all about keeping yourself hidden because there are enemies crawling around that could seriously find you in the Alps with little effort. It wasn't just a matter of having an A.I. that could hold their own being hard - they do that moderately well in L4D - it's a matter that it would mean making it so her A.I. was programmed to follow Joel around and be aware enough of the enemies to keep herself out of sight at _all_ times the _whole_ time (enemies that can be easily knocked out of their patterns by disturbing them enough). And because the enemies have a beam on you and going back into hiding is not an option a lot of the time, I feel like it'd literally break the game, because you'd be getting caught every second.

Now, I'm no coder, but that sounds like a bit of a nightmare... and also impossible. But again, not a coder. So how would you have worked around that other than the "just have her disappear" thing I mentioned earlier?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Keep hating kroryph
> 
> RE4 is a masterclass in game design alongside REmake. Tied for best in the series.



You know, "Ashley's supposed to be a useless cunt so her A.I is spot on!" isn't exactly a compelling argument. Bitch was exactly that, a useless cunt. She barely served any purpose in the game besides making the game more annoying than it should be. 

And I also wouldn't say rudimentary action commands make for stellar game design. "Chainsaw asshole appears, put Ashley in dumpster." GOTY ALL YEARS.

When people praise Resident Evil 4, they don't think about Ashely. Unless we're talking about T&A.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> So guys, what are your top 5 games you want to see at E3?
> 
> Mine are (in no particular order):
> 
> ...



Hmm let's see.. Here's my original hype list post in this thread..



Khris said:


> Oh... So we're doing this early huh?
> 
> My hype list:-
> 
> ...



Top five from those would be..

1. Fucking Metroid
2. Possible Dino Crises reboot (minus the Capcom bullshit)
3. Shin Magami Tensie x Fire Emblem 
4. Zelda WiiU
5. X


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2014)

I want Bioware to stop making games if they announce a new mass effect.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Keep hating kroryph
> 
> RE4 is a masterclass in game design alongside REmake. Tied for best in the series.










Simon said:


> I want Bioware to stop making games if they announce a new mass effect.



You're, like, a year late... more than.

Was announced a lo-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-ng time ago.


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2014)

I knew that a new mass effect was in the works but just, ugh, make something different. I want new IPs. I'd be fine if they announced something completely different. But is that all Bioware is now? Dragon Age and Mass Effect?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 8, 2014)

Its times like these where I miss FG


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Simon said:


> I knew that a new mass effect was in the works but just, ugh, make something different. I want new IPs. I'd be fine if they announced something completely different. But is that all Bioware is now? Dragon Age and Mass Effect?



And Star Wars.

Welcome to like seven years ago, nice for you to join us.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

Masterclass? Ehhhhhhhh... RE4 is arguably the best in the series.. But all they did is take a bunch of already established ideas and executed them really well.. I guess the over the shoulder view was pretty cool in a survival-horror game.. In general, when I remember RE4 I remember the immersive settings and atmosphere.. That's what they did best in that game.. Still a 10/10 game though.. You don't need to revolutionize your game to make it functional.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> Masterclass? Ehhhhhhhh... RE4 is arguably the best in the series.. But all they did is take a bunch of already established ideas and executed them really well.. I guess the over the shoulder view was pretty cool in a survival-horror game.. In general, when I remember RE4 I remember the immersive settings and atmosphere.. That's what they did best in that game..



I remember the atmosphere of a giant robot.


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2014)

krory said:


> And Star Wars.
> 
> Welcome to like seven years ago, nice for you to join us.


We will never get another SWTOR, so you might as well not even mention it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Simon said:


> We will never get another SWTOR, so you might as well not even mention it.



I would hope not, the last one is garbage (though they are still doing Expansion Packs for it - one in January and another coming in August).

But BioWare, DICE, and Visceral are all working on new Star Wars games after Disney contracted EA to do all future Star Wars games.

Visceral, though, has the bonus of getting Amy Hennig on their team.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

krory said:


> I remember the atmosphere of a giant robot.



Look at big boy pants krobrory here.. I'm not afraid to admit that RE4's setting gave me chills..


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2014)

I knew all that, which one are talking you about though? The MMO or SWTOR 2?

At this point I don't care about anything SW related, only thing that peaked my interest was the fact that DICE was working on a Battlefront game.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> Look at big boy pants krobrory here.. I'm not afraid to admit that RE4's setting gave me chills..



Considering it was pretty identical to the crap movie Dagon (which was basically just shitting on Lovecraftian lore/myth)... 

REmake was terrifying with Lisa Trevor. RE4 was funny.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Simon said:


> I knew all that, which one are talking you about though? The MMO or SWTOR 2?



>Last one

Only means one thing. There was only one "last game." Especially only one that has had expansion packs released this year.




> At this point I don't care about anything SW related, only thing that peaked my interest was the fact that DICE was working on a Battlefront game.







DICE reminds me of Unreal - their engine is better left in the hands of other developers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

krory said:


> Considering it was pretty identical to the crap movie Dagon (which was basically just shitting on Lovecraftian lore/myth)...
> 
> REmake was terrifying with Lisa Trevor. RE4 was funny.



A European zombie cult setting was a terrifying experience for a 15 year old boy that still got creeped by Courage the Cowardly Dog at the time..


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> A European zombie cult setting was a terrifying experience for a 15 year old boy that still got creeped by Courage the Cowardly Dog at the time..



Courage the Cowardly Dog is fucking creepy as fuck.

Headbugs are not.

Not to be confused with headcrabs, which _are_ creepy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

So no Konami digital event this year?


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2014)

Wouldn't mind a RE reboot or a new Deep Down trailer this E3 or TGS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

krory said:


> Courage the Cowardly Dog is fucking creepy as fuck.
> 
> Headbugs are not.
> 
> Not to be confused with headcrabs, which _are_ creepy.



Legit who thought this was a good idea for a children's cartoon..





Simon said:


> Wouldn't mind a RE reboot or a new Deep Down trailer this E3 or TGS.



RE doesn't need it though... Dino Crises needs it and needs it badly.. 

Hell, dinos in general should be more of a thing in gaming..


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> So no Konami digital event this year?



Is there word of Konami even working on anything aside from MGSV?

Maybe a trailer will just drop during Sony's event.

There's certainly no Castlevania coming - at least not from MercurySteam.

Maybe they'll just leave Silent Hill be after the last trainwreck.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> Legit who thought this was a good idea for a children's cartoon..



Better than lobotomizing them with whatever shite runs on CN these days.


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> RE doesn't need it though...



I don't know if you play RE6, but I certainly think it does after that mess.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> Legit who thought this was a good idea for a children's cartoon..



It was pure genius.




> RE doesn't need it though... Dino Crises needs it and needs it badly..
> 
> Hell, dinos in general should be more of a thing in gaming..



Revelations did well but people were still too buttblasted about RE5 to give RE6 a chance - which is a shame considering it was easily one of the better titles. But the RE community is too populated with people who think restricted gameplay = SUCH GENIUS, VERY HORROR, WOW!!!! 

At least we're _finally_ done with fucking Wesker. Simmons and Radames were a _huge_ leap after that and Saddler.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

Overwatch said:


> Better than lobotomizing them with whatever shite runs on CN these days.



Good ol' days of CN back then.. So many sleepless nights, so many memories 



Simon said:


> I don't know if you play RE6, but I certainly think it does after that mess.



Regardless, RE is selling.. If it ain't broke..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

krory said:


> Is there word of Konami even working on anything aside from MGSV?
> 
> Maybe a trailer will just drop during Sony's event.
> 
> ...



Suikoden? ZoE? Man, why is Konami so dead? Nearly nothing has paid off for them last gen..


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Halfway through the fucking year and still not an ounce of news on TT's Game of Thrones game that is supposed to be out this year. 

You better be at E3 or so help me...


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> Suikoden? ZoE? Man, why is Konami so dead? Nearly nothing has paid off for them last gen..



Looking back on it, I didn't realize how sad Konami's release was last gen. Though they did have:

Metal Gear Solid 4
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2
Metal Gear Solid HD Collection
Zone of the Enders HD Collection

NeverDead and the Silent Hill games though...

And Silent Hill HD Collection had some major issues.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2014)

Time to establish rules for the annual E3 drinking game.

- Drink every time the word 'Cinematic Is Used'
- Drink every time the word Intuitive is used

-Finish your glass whenever someone refers to a game as a "truly next gen experience."



krory said:


> Revelations did well but people were still too buttblasted about RE5 to give RE6 a chance - which is a shame considering it *was easily one of the better titles.* But the RE community is too populated with people who think restricted gameplay = SUCH GENIUS, VERY HORROR, WOW!!!! .



RE 6's gameplay is actually pretty fucking awesome.

The game itself is still a piece of shit and I'm the kind of guy that likes the horrible storyline of Resident Evil in general so I'm not really complaining about the story. 6 has by far the worst designed campaign of any numbered Resident Evil series. The game is more preoccupied at being a CINEMATIC EXPERIENCE, GET READY TO DEAL WITH QTE N? 34 OR FORCING THAT BADASS CHINESE TANK TO SPIN THAT STATUE THINGY FOR SOME FUCKING STUPID REASON than ever trying to make you play to the game's strengths.


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> Suikoden? ZoE? Man, why is Konami so dead? Nearly nothing has paid off for them last gen..


Metal Gear and selling merchandise is all Konami cares about these days.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The game itself is still a piece of shit and I'm the kind of guy that likes the horrible storyline of Resident Evil in general so I'm not really complaining about the story. 6 has by far the worst designed campaign of any numbered Resident Evil series. The game is more preoccupied at being a CINEMATIC EXPERIENCE, GET READY TO DEAL WITH QTE N? 34 OR FORCING THAT BADASS CHINESE TANK TO SPIN THAT STATUE THINGY FOR SOME FUCKING STUPID REASON than ever trying to make you play to the game's strengths.



So... RE6 was RE4 and RE5 with better gameplay.

Gotchya.

At least in RE6 you can turn the QTEs off.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Maybe I'll just spam Tomb Raider gifs until the announcement.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

krory said:


> Looking back on it, I didn't realize how sad Konami's release was last gen. Though they did have:
> 
> Metal Gear Solid 4
> Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
> ...



For the longest time I thought NeverDead was just a parody and never truly was an actual IRL game..


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

It was pretty easy to miss the release since there was virtually nothing about it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

@krory

btw, removing the HD collections that's just 4 solid games 

To me RE6 is decent cuz I have removed Chris' campaign from my mind.. I seriously don't remember anything about it.. Leon, Helena, Sherry, Ada, and Jake were all tight..


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> For the longest time I thought NeverDead was just a parody and never truly was an actual IRL game..



This legitimately made me laugh out loud for a pretty long time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 8, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Time to establish rules for the annual E3 drinking game.
> 
> - Drink every time the word 'Cinematic Is Used'
> - Drink every time the word Intuitive is used
> ...



Come on, man, I don't want watching Microsoft's conference to be the last thing I do before I die.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

That's a shame because Carla was one of the better characters and especially one of the better antagonists in a long time, though really most of her focus came in Ada's campaign but she was still a primary part of Chris'.

Real throwbacks to Alexia Ashford there.

Helena was a nice new character (Laura Bailey ), Sherry obtained some of Claire's sass which was great, and Courtenay Taylor as Ada again was great, she does a much better job at the character. Gives her some of that more sultry characteristic that is suitable for her. Matthew Mercer picked up Leon very well and managed to make him sound more matured, since he's nearing 40.

And Troy Baker is always solid (he must've had so much fucking fun mo-capping Jake ).

Also the return of files that actually _meant_ something. All of the mentions of Claire in the files, too, partly made up for her absence (I was surprised to see they even included Rani as a canon character when Sherry mentioned how she, Claire, and Rani should hang out when she has some time off and Claire is in the States again). Hell, Claire was pretty damn vital - she was the only civilian alive allowed to see Sherry and knew she still existed, Claire knew not to trust Simmons, Claire introduced Leon and Chris and formed a unity between the previously-rivaled B.S.A.A. and D.O.S./U.S. Government...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

Shirker said:


> This legitimately made me laugh out loud for a pretty long time.



The game is pretty lulzy actually.. It's something you would wanna play while stoned.. 



Death-kun said:


> Come on, man, I don't want watching Microsoft's conference to be the last thing I do before I die.



I got a better one, drink every time you hear anyone say "console wars" and "Nintndo is doomed"...

You wont make it pass the stream's commentary..


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Drink every time a conference shows a graph or mentions a statistic.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 8, 2014)

Khris said:


> I got a better one, drink every time you hear anyone say "console wars" and "Nintendo is doomed"...
> 
> You wont make it pass the stream's commentary..



I wouldn't make it past the rest of this day.


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2014)

Sucks that Sunset Overdrive is an exclusive to the Xbox One, game looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 8, 2014)

Maybe microsoft can get beyonce on stage this time.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm actually almost frightened of who Ubisoft will have.

Dear God, after the last two years...


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 8, 2014)

looking back a few pages at the invisible ellie discussion...

the next dev studio that makes really great ai is the one I will buy all the games from. mindblowing graphics have been done, great story telling has been done, yet when it comes down to ai it's all the same shit. It's like the achilles' heel of gaming


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 8, 2014)

Pain In The Ass said:


> looking back a few pages at the invisible ellie discussion...
> 
> the next dev studio that makes really great ai is the one I will buy all the games from. mindblowing graphics have been done, great story telling has been done, yet when it comes down to ai it's all the same shit. It's like the achilles' heel of gaming



Can the average gamer really manage complex AI?


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

You know what would make this E3 the best ever?

David Cage getting hit by a bus.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 8, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Can the average gamer really manage complex AI?



well the *average* gamer doesn't have to play on the highest difficulty. Lower difficulties can be just as they are now, while the higher it goes the better the ai becomes. I know it's probably asking too much because everything costs money and they'd rather spend it on something else, but for me almost everything BUT the ai has been done already, so if something deserves a "next-gen" praise it's definitely good ai. It will get better over the years but not nearly enough compared to graphics/story/gameplay, it'll always stay behind


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

You're basically describing what RTS games do now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Maybe microsoft can get beyonce on stage this time.



Liam Neeson.. Nobody dislikes Liam Nesson, anyone that does are scum..


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 8, 2014)

derp I was talking more about games like tlou

btw. http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...ademics-warn-of-dangerous-future-9508370.html


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 8, 2014)

Anyone hyped for Evolve?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2014)

krory said:


> So... RE6 was RE4 and RE5 with better gameplay.



4 was much more sporadic and less intrusive with the cinematic direction than 6 ever was, it focused more on exploration and less on military, explosion filled shitty set pieces, even if it still has some of them. Same for 5 but to a far lesser degree since that's when Capcom started thinking that the Helicopter scene from Blackhawk Down was the perfect way to go with Resident Evil ALL THE TIME. And both had much less QTEs than fucking 6 ever had, the fucking tutorial was completely mired in them, it boggles the mind.

And the option to turn them off really means dick when the final result is just you watching awkward animations taking place in the middle of gameplay. Lords of Shadow 2 was the same shit. The sequences were built for the QTE crap, even if they take off the button prompts, the end result is still basically the same.

Seriously, I'm all for you mentioned the shitty rock'em sock'em stone statue walking scene in 4 or the backflip dodging of 30 lasers when people just want to force this retarded idea that 4 HAS AMAZING ATMOSPHERE but the 4 is mostly designed to play to its strengths and it actually does have better atmosphere. 6, on the other had, screams committee decision and focus groups from almost every pore, from ancient Chinese slot machines and Call of Duty snowbike sequences and avalanches of exploding cars and fucking  QTE rope climbing because that is the shit, apparently.

I only play Mercenaries these days when it comes to 6, since it actually focuses on the gameplay and nothing else.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 8, 2014)

RE4 was the previous RE games with less corridors, and in a 3D environment  IE the best RE game


----------



## LMJ (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Anyone hyped for Evolve?



No, because HUNT will be better.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 8, 2014)

evolve has less hype for me because its always online


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 8, 2014)

Needs moar "understand."


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2014)

How do you have a bingo with only 3 rows ?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2014)

krory said:


> I'm actually almost frightened of who Ubisoft will have.
> 
> Dear God, after the last two years...



Nothing can be worse than Mr. Caffeine.


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Anyone hyped for Evolve?


Somewhat, I think HUNT sounds interesting but that trailer lacked gameplay, can't get excited for a game without seeing gameplay.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> So guys, what are your top 5 games you want to see at E3?
> 
> Mine are (in no particular order):



1) Cyberpunk 2077
2) Half-Life 3
3) Zelda U
4) World of Darkness  (cancelled )
4) Fallout 4 
5) Witcher 3


----------



## Naruto (Jun 8, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> So guys, what are your top 5 games you want to see at E3?




Metroid 3ds
Metroid U
Metroid
Metroid
Captain Falcon reveal for new Smash


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2014)

krory said:


> You know what would make this E3 the best ever?
> 
> David Cage getting hit by a bus.



He failed his quick time prompt .


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Platinum said:


> He failed his quick time prompt .



I almost just choked to death on my pizza.


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 8, 2014)

looking forward to see more of Witcher 3, Metroid, X(Xeno) Mirror's Edge, Fallout 4(next-gen hardware), and Project Beast in this reveal 

really hope that they will all be good


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh man, I completely forgot about Mirror's Edge!


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2014)

I'd like to see something on Cyberpunk 2077 but I doubt it, that will probably be shown next E3 after The Witcher 3 is finished/released.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2014)

Simon said:


> I'd like to see something on Cyberpunk 2077 but I doubt it, that will probably be shown next E3 after The Witcher 3 is finished/released.



It does seem a bit unlikely but I can't help but hope for another trailer.  It's been ages since the first trailer was released.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 8, 2014)

sunset overdrive has 8 player co-op yo 

ms conference gonna be roided out


NIntendo having 25 hours of video with 2 hour press conference event digitized 3 hours of smash tourney and live developer demo's for the next 20 hours


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Lol, IGN apologized.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

This concept art for _Mirror's Edge_ was tweeted by EA CEO Peter Moore along with the message, "Have Faith."


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 8, 2014)

^yeah I saw that shot too

really looking forward to it


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2014)

"Have Faith"

....................
...............................
........................................


......... I get it!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2014)

Time to sticky this thread.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 8, 2014)

Tuesday for me.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Tuesday for me.



It does begin on Tuesday but plenty of conferences are tomorrow.



> Microsoft: Monday, June 9th @ 9:30 AM PST (12:30 PM EST)
> EA: Monday, June 9th @ 12 PM PST (3 PM EST)
> Ubisoft: Monday, June 9th @ 3 PM PST (6 PM EST)
> Sony: Monday, June 9th @ 6 PM PST (9 PM EST)


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Jun 8, 2014)

.....I just want more Metroid. That's it. That's it! 2D, Prime-y, whichever (2D preferable, I'm actually getting tired of replaying the older 2D ones...apart from Super Metroid of course)


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

I hope you people are ready for my Tomb Raider spam when it gets announced.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2014)

INB4 Tomb Raider isn't announced. 

Also, don't spam.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

You gonna have to ban me because Imma Lara this Croft up, bitches.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 8, 2014)

Get hype kids, it's almost party time.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2014)

krory said:


> You gonna have to ban me because Imma Lara this Croft up, bitches.



Don't think that I won't do it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

I know you will - you're evil enough to deprive this place of the greatness that is me.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 8, 2014)

From the list I seen, PS4 is only getting 2 exclusives


----------



## Reyes (Jun 8, 2014)

Byrd said:


> From the list I seen, PS4 is only getting 2 exclusives



What list?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh great, _Fiona_ is here.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

The Nintendo Digital Event/E3 Direct at least according to NicoNico to be 30 minutes.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

My body is entirely ready.

Have already post this earlier in the thread. But it must be done so again.

[YOUTUBE]f6OCnvvkSLM[/YOUTUBE]

As part of a pre-E3 warmup.

And as a sad reminder Konami will never do a live conference again.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> My body is entirely ready.
> 
> Have already post this earlier in the thread. But it must be done so again.
> 
> ...



Still the worse and best E3 press conference of all time.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Oh great, _Fiona_ is here.



The only thing I am here for is to watch the Sony conference and see the reactions from everyone in this thread. 

It never ceases to be anything less than entertaining


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

The reactions are the best part of E3.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> The only thing I am here for is to watch the Sony conference and see the reactions from everyone in this thread.
> 
> It never ceases to be anything less than entertaining



Circle-jerks aren't that entertaining to me.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Circle-jerks aren't that entertaining to me.



No I mean see everyone's reactions to E3 in general

I am just gonna watch the Sony conformance because I will be buying my PS4 sometimes this summer :33


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 9, 2014)

Holy shit FFXV is cancelled!


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> No I mean see everyone's reactions to E3 in general
> 
> I am just gonna watch the Sony conformance because I will be buying my PS4 sometimes this summer :33



>Not buying me anything

Gee, thanks, Hitler.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm here for the reactions as well. 

And because I have a morbid hope that Konami 2010 will happen again.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Holy shit FFXV is cancelled!



If only, mang.

If only.

I want to know who the fuck told Square that ghetto-shorts are still "in"


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

As I've said before I'm here to spam the fuck out of the Tomb Raider announcement.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> If only, mang.
> 
> If only.
> 
> I want to know who the fuck told Square that ghetto-shorts are still "in"



They probably were at the time they started development.

If I recall, Versus was gonna be a PS3 launch title.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

The reactions are my favorite part of this thread.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh, and the gifs.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> They probably were at the time they started development.
> 
> If I recall, Versus was gonna be a PS3 launch title.



They weren't even cool when they gave 'em to Tidus.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> They probably were at the time they started development.
> 
> *If I recall, Versus was gonna be a PS3 launch title*.



nah it wasn't it was just revealed at the E3 before it launched


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 9, 2014)

Wake me when Halo 2 Anniversary is announced.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Man, I wish the GameStop fiasco occurred around E3. Those GIFs would've been great.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

WHOSE HYPE?
WE HYPE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 9, 2014)

Last year's E3 gifs were the best and 2012 also. Dat Sony burying M$ gifs were gold.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

watch them fuck it up this time
i can't wait
SO GOOD


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

MGSV Trailer just leaked


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]37ZtnR4F-no[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

> directed and edited by hideo kojima


DON'T BELIEVE A SINGLE FUCKING THING THAT HAPPENS IN IT
YOU KNOW KOJIMA LIKES TO LIE IN TRAILERS
EVERY FUCKING TIME


----------



## Byrd (Jun 9, 2014)

This was my exact reaction


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Less than 8 hours to go. You guys ready!?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

i might not be ready
it's confusing


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

I am ready, except for the 10-15 minutes of Microsoft I'm gonna miss 1/3 of the way through their conference because dinner is more important than Microsoft.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> The Nintendo Digital Event/E3 Direct at least according to NicoNico to be 30 minutes.



That's unlikely, that's even shorter than last year. As far as we know from streaming sites, the Digital Event has a 1-hour timeslot (12 PM EST), followed by a live "Nintendo Treehouse" segment (1 PM EST) discussing the reveals and news as well as some more "surprises".


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Might miss a bit of EA, got some work to do at that time.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

I'M JUST KIDDING
I'M READY
MIGHT NOT EVEN GO TO SLEEP TONIGHT


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Might miss a bit of EA, got some work to do at that time.



I, uh... think I have some work to do during EA's conference as well. 

it's okay if you don't wanna watch EA :3



Scerpers said:


> I'M JUST KIDDING
> I'M READY
> MIGHT NOT EVEN GO TO SLEEP TONIGHT



I'm not sleeping tonight. I'm currently 9 hours ahead of PST.  Sony's conference starts at 3 AM for me.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

you and me death-kun
we got this


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Let's fuck shit up


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

set the forums on fire


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> You gonna have to ban me because Imma Lara this Croft up, bitches.



If a new Metroid side scroller gets announced for the 3DS I will basically gain ownership of every post in this thread and generally fangasm all over the place.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

My butthole is cringing.. HYPED 



This is kinda hype 



krory said:


> Lol, IGN apologized.







Naruto said:


> If a new Metroid side scroller gets announced for the 3DS I will basically gain ownership of every post in this thread and generally fangasm all over the place.



Nardo knows what's up.. So hype


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 9, 2014)

I see there are still some people out there who fell for Andy McNamara's (GameInformer) tweet.

No. Valve won't be at the Sony conference. He was joking.

lol


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> So hype



Much Samus


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

hey quit shitposting
wait for things to get announced to do that trash


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> hey quit shitposting
> wait for things to get announced to do that trash



You can't contain the hype


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

The Onimusha dream lives


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

we'll keep it alive snow


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Much Samus



Wow 

But seriously tonight it's all starting. One of the best times to be on NF, lol.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 9, 2014)

So it starts when I'm asleep?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Less than 6 hours left.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> The Onimusha dream lives



Kenny  come on man 

We shall continue to fight the good fight


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

If Metroid doesn't get announced I'll sacrifice a goat tanooki to restore Iwata's health, so he can then announce it for us in its own special Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

But Nintendo's stuff starts tomorrow right, Death-kun?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 9, 2014)

Cant wait for M$ to make me laugh hard


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 9, 2014)

Scizor said:


> But Nintendo's stuff starts tomorrow right, Death-kun?



It's already a new day there?! I think Nintendo's stuff start last.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> It's already a new day there?! I think Nintendo's stuff start last.



Yeah, but nintendo's stuff is more than 24 hours away as I've understood it

Freakin' timezone stuff always confusing me


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 9, 2014)

There was a global timer here some pages back. I believe that can be of use.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> There was a global timer here some pages back. I believe that can be of use.



Yeah, I live in Europe (Holland) so the Berlin time = my time (PT minus 3 hours).

So Nintendo's direct will be 29 hours from now as far as I know.

Timezone calcs are my kryptonite though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2014)

Yay i work during E3 this year, i get to miss everything :/

Oh well, it better suck


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Scizor said:


> But Nintendo's stuff starts tomorrow right, Death-kun?



Yes, tomorrow (June 10th) at 12 PM EST, which is 6 PM for those of us around western Europe.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

If you ever need to this image again, I added it to the first post a few days ago.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

ur2slaow death


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

fite me irl u fgt


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

you wanna get the one on, m8?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Yes, tomorrow (June 10th) at 12 PM EST, which is 6 PM for those of us around western Europe.



Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Alright then guys.. See ya in a few.


----------



## Simon (Jun 9, 2014)

So the MGSV TPP E3 Trailer leaked, E3 is ruined for me guys.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

Microsoft Press Conference
9:30AM – 11:00AM PDT/12:30PM – 2:00PM EDT

Electronic Arts (EA) Press Conference
12:00PM – 2:00PM PDT/3:00PM – 5:00PM EDT

Ubisoft Press Conference
3:00PM – 4:00PM PDT/6:00PM – 7:00PM EDT

Sony Press Conference
6:00PM –7:30PM PDT/9:00PM – 10:30PM EDT

June 10, 2014:

Nintendo Press Conference
9:00AM – 10:30AM PDT/12:00PM – 1:30PM EDT


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Microsoft Press Conference
> 9:30AM ? 11:00AM PDT/12:30PM ? 2:00PM EDT
> 
> Electronic Arts (EA) Press Conference
> ...



Nintendo's conference is an hour and a half long?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Like Shirker said, Ellie would become an insufferable hindrance to a stealth-like game..


Not if they found ways to work around it.



> While Elizabeth would lag the high paced shooting..


How so exactly? 



> They instead went with another route while maintaining functionality of the player/companion relationship through scripted story-telling.. They merely sacrificed one thing for another.. You just have a strong opinion about it, that's all..


What they sacrificed was pretty big from my point of view, though more on that later.




Shirker said:


> Genuinely curious. Any suggestions on how you would've approached Ellie?


Thought of this not too long after reading this post yesterday but wasn't in a position to reply. The only parts in which I feel that the amount of frustration that Ellie could pose in stealth sections would be too much to the point that it jeopardizes the players overall enjoyment of the gameplay as well as the relationship with Ellie is during the parts with the infected, mainly with the clickers. One way they could made Ellie not being invisible/invulnerable when it comes to them, is by taking advantage of the fact that she herself is technically infected even if it doesn't affect her the same way. Make it so she can blend in with the infected(who don't seem to really pay each other any attention) unless she does something very out of the ordinary(like attacking one of them). In this way they could of made Ellie playable early on when you have the infected areas, where she'd scout ahead and give numbers/position reports, maybe find some equipment/ammo and possibly set up small traps. In this way their relationship would become more about relying on each other but with Joel still doing the majority of the work so as not to affect the whole him being like a father over her(its not as if she doesn't have her own gameplay segments later and she started off a tough girl). I don't see an exact problem in the human sections considering they don't have super hearing and can't just swarm the hell out of you like the infected do. Maybe give Joel some simple command options over her, like stay here and move there. 

The reason I'm rather passionate about this issue is not because I dislike the game, I quite enjoyed it though think its super overrated, its that the game could of been so much more. Its funny that RE4 was brought into this discussion as its one of the games to be a considerable influence to TLOU:



> Cambier says the emotional weight of the relationship needed to be balanced with the tension of the world's issues, otherwise it may have fallen into the trap of the "unlimited ammo, regenerating health" game cliche.
> "We always wanted to take the character building and interaction, look at something as far back as Ico, and blend it with the tension and action of Resident Evil 4.
> "Our game doesnt feel like either of those, but those have bits and pieces of what we wanted to do."
> Cambier iterates that Naughty Dog wanted to create as realistic a survival game as possible, with actions that seem real.


this


If I had fallen into the pre-release hype and knew of this article back then I'd have been quite disappointed in the game as a statement like this would get me quite hyped. What makes Ico amazing combined with what makes RE4 amazing? Sign me up! 

Ico is a game that I thought about a good deal during my playthrough of TLOU. I felt even before finding that article that the game took inspiration from it(thats how I found it in the first place, by wanting to see if there was any confirmation of this). This is really what my main gripe with Ellie being invisible/invulnerable is, the fact that they took away a large part of what was important in making you care about Yorda through the gameplay, not the story, in Ico. Some responses to threads I've seen have said they wished the combat sections of Ico were taken out of it but without those, without you constantly having to be vigilante and worrying about keeping her safe from the shadow creatures, your relationship with Yorda wouldn't be as strong as gets to be. 

If Ellie could be seen and hurt, then your relationship with her could be so much stronger if executed right and it would be done via the gameplay, not through the story. It would fit the narrative theme of Joel being a surrogate father to her, if you actually had to protect her yourself in-game instead of just seeing him do it in the cutscenes. It could also have allowed for some different gameplay elements and showing the harshness of the world. You could have enemies grab Ellie and try to take her off to presumably become a sex slave to them, Ellie herself could try to use the fact that shes a teenage girl to trick some of the opponents into lowering their guards. The game is trying to show the harsh world that they live in, why not go the distance. 

Similar thing with Elizabeth in Bioshock Infinite. In that narrative, like with RE4, the enemies have strong reason to want to avoid hurting her and wanting to capture to her. For them to ignore her when shes the only reason they even care about your character is quite silly. 

TLOU could of been one of the GOAT's if it had taken more risks, made Elli and Joel's relationship be built stronger not only by the cutscenes and out of combat dialogue but by the gameplay as well. Instead I feel its an overhyped game, getting credit where its not really due for being a "landmark" in videogame storytelling when Ico(along with many other games like SotC, Majora's Mask, hell even Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons as much as it is more a blatant homage to Ico) is a much better example as it does it through the gameplay in a beautifully executed minimalist style. 




Deathbringerpt said:


> You know, "Ashley's supposed to be a useless cunt so her A.I is spot on!" isn't exactly a compelling argument.


Thats not the argument though. The argument is that shes a useless cunt when it comes to fighting so she stays out of your way and ducks lightning fast so that protecting her ass doesn't come with any added difficulty. 



> Bitch was exactly that, a useless cunt. She barely served any purpose in the game besides making the game more annoying than it should be.


I felt that her presence in terms of gameplay enhanced my experience a fair deal. Made the sections with her in it more challenging but not in a frustrating manner and she allowed for two person puzzles. 



> When people praise Resident Evil 4, they don't think about Ashely. Unless we're talking about T&A.


RE4 does deserve praise for being one of the very few games to do a good job of executing an escort mission.



Khris said:


> Masterclass? Ehhhhhhhh... RE4 is arguably the best in the series.. But all they did is take a bunch of already established ideas and executed them really well.. I guess the over the shoulder view was pretty cool in a survival-horror game.. In general, when I remember RE4 I remember the immersive settings and atmosphere.. That's what they did best in that game.. Still a 10/10 game though.. You don't need to revolutionize your game to make it functional.


Did I say that the game had a lot of highly original concepts? I said it was a masterclass in game design, which you can do by polishing and piecing together things that already worked and then executing them really well. The pacing, the atmosphere, the execution of the customization system, the weapon options, the boss fights...all executed at a very high level. If I had to choose between it and REmake, I'd probably choose REmake for it has the best atmosphere of basically any game outside of maybe SH2 as well as a fairly well written, actually pretty horrifying storyline(at least from the notes you find...those Lisa Trevor ones). I enjoyed RE4's storyline for what it was, it embraced the cheese and just ran with it, which was really quite a blast with a Spanish midget dressed like Napoleon and an over the top basically religious leader.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo's conference is an hour and a half long?



Oh my


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

Excellent post Wolf

Also you know, RE4'spacing would actually be nice on the Wii U with the gamepad and all to give to a second player (inventory management as well )

She wouldnt be as useless if someone could also control her


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 9, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Excellent post Wolf
> 
> Also you know, RE4'spacing would actually be nice on the Wii U with the gamepad and all to give to a second player (inventory management as well )
> 
> She wouldnt be as useless if someone could also control her


Ashley isn't really made to be someone a second player could control. It doesn't fit the narrative and making Ellie/Elizabeth playable would also ruin the approach they were going for with the narratives and character connection.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Thats not the argument though. The argument is that shes a useless cunt when it comes to fighting so she stays out of your way and ducks lightning fast so that protecting her ass doesn't come with any added difficulty.



Except the second that the environments start getting more cramped and less linear, such as inside the Castle, she might as well be a Zombie with tits because she loses all brain cells and gets caught by Los Ganados constantly since there's no quick easy way of making her disappear like the dumpsters and she's not exactly quick on her feet. 



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> and she allowed for two person puzzles



(My favorite part of Resident Evil 4!)

Know which Resident Evil had better two person puzzles? Zero.



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> RE4 does deserve praise for being one of the very few games to do a good job of executing an escort mission.



A well executed escort mission is tolerable at best. I don't really mind her all that much but I don't put Ashley's "amazing" A.I in the same pedestal as you do.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> (My favorite part of Resident Evil 4!)
> 
> Know which Resident Evil had better two person puzzles? Zero.



Which is not worth having to put up with Rebecca for an entire game.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Only leak is MGS5

Man, this sucks. Nothing good.


----------



## Simon (Jun 9, 2014)

Hope Square announces a new Deus Ex.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm going to the movies tonight so I'll miss MS and EA. Bummer.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Which is not worth having to put up with Rebecca for an entire game.



Shut your whore mouth, krory.



Simon said:


> Hope Square announces a new Deus Ex.



They already did.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm going to try to stream E3 on my phone while I'm at work. 

Galaxy S3 LTE. 

I'mma sadist like that.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shut your whore mouth, krory.



Worst RE female next to Sheva.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> I'm going to try to stream E3 on my phone while I'm at work.
> 
> Galaxy S3 LTE.
> 
> I'mma sadist like that.



Depends on your network and LTE speeds.

You should be able to stream 720p/1080p fairly easily if your download speeds are at least 5 Mbps.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm missing microsoft


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Depends on your network and LTE speeds.
> 
> You should be able to stream 720p/1080p fairly easily if your download speeds are at least 5 Mbps.



Eh, the service in the area I'll be in is dodgy at the best of times. 

Plus E3 streams are notoriously shitty all on their own. 

Hoping for the best but preparing for balls.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't think I even did this last year, where the fuck do people even watch the stream anymore?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> I don't think I even did this last year, where the fuck do people even watch the stream anymore?



I'm using IGN this time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> I don't think I even did this last year, where the fuck do people even watch the stream anymore?



Twitch, IGN, Gametrailers, Kotaku are the big ones.


----------



## Simon (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They already did.



As in show a trailer or some form of gameplay. A name doesn't mean much to me.



krory said:


> I don't think I even did this last year, where the fuck do people even watch the stream anymore?


I either watch it at Gamespot or Giant Bomb


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 9, 2014)

Microsoft was on tv.

I missed sony.

Nintentdo was linked.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Also, for everyone who wants to know, I'm adding a link to the first post called E3 Countdown that tells how much time is left until each conference, and it also includes streaming links for each conference as well as each company's official E3 website.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

So... what are you gais going to eats while watching?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> (My favorite part of Resident Evil 4!)
> 
> Know which Resident Evil had better two person puzzles? Zero.


I've never played Zero




> A well executed escort mission is tolerable at best. I don't really mind her all that much but I don't put Ashley's "amazing" A.I in the same pedestal as you do.


I don't really care to repeat myself too often. I never said Ashley had amazing AI, I said her AI worked for the purposes of the game without having her be disconnected from the gameplay by being invisible/invulnerable, something TLOU and BI failed to do.



Furious George said:


> I'm going to try to stream E3 on my phone while I'm at work.
> 
> Galaxy S3 LTE.
> 
> I'mma sadist like that.


Its alright George, you're not missing anything special with Sony's conference. The dream is dead man, at this point Sony is just stringing us along saying TLG is not cancelled and they'll continue to do this until hype has died down enough to where officially announcing it being cancelled won't cause as major of a backlash. Thats why I can't fault IGN too much because really their source was probably right, Sony's PR doing damage control doesn't mean anything without them actually showing that progress is actually being made with the game. They need to show it this E3 or just shut their mouths about it. This whole fiasco has really damaged my trust in them and really, Team Ico's games are the only exclusive they have that is top of the line, I can easily go without things like God of War and Uncharted. TLG would sell me a PS4 but I won't buy one without it.

Hopefully you can be here for the Nintendo Direct




Furious George said:


> I'm using IGN this time.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So... what are you gais going to eats while watching?



I'm in France, so I have to make do with bread, cheese and wine. No, I'm not being stereotypical, they're the most readily available things in the house.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So... what are you gais going to eats while watching?



The sad thing is I can imagine this not being photoshopped.

Also...

>IGN
>Gametrailers
>Kotaku

...fuck, does no one reputable stream? Oh wait, that's right, there _is_ no reputable game journalism site left.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> The sad thing is I can imagine this not being photoshopped.
> 
> Also...
> 
> ...



Aside from those there's Twitch and... Gamespot?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> The sad thing is I can imagine this not being photoshopped.



That's basically me right now.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Also, for everyone who wants to know, I'm adding a link to the first post called E3 Countdown that tells how much time is left until each conference, and it also includes streaming links for each conference as well as each company's official E3 website.



Fuckin' think you're better then me?



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Its alright George, you're not missing anything special with Sony's conference. The dream is dead man, at this point Sony is just stringing us along saying TLG is not cancelled and they'll continue to do this until hype has died down enough to where officially announcing it being cancelled won't cause as major of a backlash. Thats why I can't fault IGN too much because really their source was probably right, Sony's PR doing damage control doesn't mean anything without them actually showing that progress is actually being made with the game. They need to show it this E3 or just shut their mouths about it. This whole fiasco has really damaged my trust in them and really, Team Ico's games are the only exclusive they have that is top of the line, I can easily go without things like God of War and Uncharted. TLG would sell me a PS4 but I won't buy one without it.
> 
> Hopefully you can be here for the Nintendo Direct



1). I'll smack you in the mouth, saying that stuff about The Last Guardian.  

2). Its not only TLG I'm looking forward to, or the Sony conference in general for that matter. Just want to watch it all burn live.  

I should definitely be there for Nintendo.


----------



## Simon (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh shit nevermind, the new Deus Ex logo leaked, give me a DEHR sequel please.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Fuckin' think you're better then me?



I just wanna help people.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Today is the day....


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

The title and lyrics made the song appropriate. lol


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

It's the last guardian of your love/hope/hype.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to this. They better not disappoint.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> So... what are you gais going to eats while watching?



Some popcorn and soda since we're watching Sony's conference today. Can't go without them if we're only watching movies.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Fuck you, you won't get me to start unbelieving.
> 
> I'm never going to not feel my feelings.



What's it say that Ueda wants to make a zombie game _and_ a touch-screen game instead of sticking with Sony?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Some popcorn and soda since we're watching Sony's conference today. Can't go without them if we're only watching movies.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I just hope that Sony conferences is not that long. The last two years were so boring because of how much they did drag it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Whatever happened to that Wonderbook or whatever? Did that come out?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Whatever happened to that Wonderbook or whatever? Did that come out?



It did.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

So how many billions did it sell? Since it was so revolutionary and all, y'know.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Alright I'm here.

How long do we have? An hour and a half, right?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> So how many billions did it sell? Since it was so revolutionary and all, y'know.



Unquantifiable.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Alright I'm here.
> 
> How long do we have? An hour and a half, right?



Just aboot.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

But how is Sony going to show us that on a chart?!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Just aboot.



So where's this shindig gonna be hosted this year? Twitch?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

*IS THERE A NEED FOR ALL THE SPECTACLE AT E3 PRESS CONFERENCES?*

YoungMini




> t’s about that time of year again. E3, that time when the games industry collectively shows their upcoming games to the world for three days in Los Angeles. Numerous game publishers and console manufacturers are now rehearsing their announcements and developers are getting their demos ready for the big press conferences that are held every year. However, like last year, Nintendo has decided to forego having a staged press conference at the Nokia Theater in favor of hosting a special version of their Nintendo Direct series. And like last year, the gaming press is acting like Nintendo isn’t even attending E3, despite the fact that they will have their large booth like they do every year. They keep saying that Nintendo is making a massive mistake by skipping a conference and that they’re going to be overshadowed by the announcements made by their competitors. Sure, Nintendo might be struggling a bit with the Wii U, but even then, is not having a live press conference really that big of a deal?


a very interesting read.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> I just hope that Sony conferences is not that long. The last two years were so boring because of how much they did drag it.



 6:00PM ?7:30PM PDT/9:00PM ? 10:30PM EDT


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

The spectacle will be there regardless^

You dont have 25 hours of E3 content and not have any spectacle

Shit there was tons of that on the show floor last year


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirker said:


> So where's this shindig gonna be hosted this year? Twitch?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanking you, Malv.

Alright, for the time being, I am ready to go. Only gonna be able to stick around for the MS and EA conferences, unfortunately, so I'm hoping for at least some chuckles. Also more Sims 4 info. They've been holding out on us something nasty.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I am not watching the EA one. They can go to hell...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am not watching the EA one. They can go to hell...



The Force is not with you.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Less than 30 minutes until the pre-show starts on Twitch.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am not watching the EA one. They can go to hell...



Why the hostility, pray tell?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The Force is not with you.


 Not with EA tag on it.



Furious George said:


> Why the hostility, pray tell?


 EA is more evil than M$.  I am not going to support them in anyway. Titan Fall is something that I wanted to play but didn't do the effort to get it. Last game I got from there was Need for Speed: Most Wanted. I don't think I am getting anything else from them. That includes Mirror Edge 2.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am not watching the EA one. They can go to hell...



Not even to poke fun at them when/if they mess up?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Not even to poke fun at them when/if they mess up?



For that we have Ubisoft and M$.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

I still can't believe EA has 2 hours to themselves. It's going to be boring as shit.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *IS THERE A NEED FOR ALL THE SPECTACLE AT E3 PRESS CONFERENCES?*
> 
> YoungMini
> 
> ...





> Microsoft was the worst offender last year, where they had their employees cheering for every little feature in the Xbox One. It got to the point where even journalists were complaining about it on Twitter. If a sitcom-style "live audience" is needed to build hype for new games, it causes both journalists and enthusiasts to question the quality of your product. Let the crowd decide whether something is worth cheering for, or else it makes the products look worse overall.



I remember that never-ending bit of lulz. 



Death-kun said:


> I still can't believe EA has 2 hours to themselves. It's going to be boring as shit.



Let's hope for the best, that it'll be so bad that we'll get a few chuckles out of it.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 9, 2014)

Ubisoft is gonna own so hard.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Ubisoft is gonna own so hard.



Can't help but remember excited they were at the Nintendo E3 conference about working on the Wii U and now...


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm expecting to fill my laugh quota from Ubisoft's conference alone. The rest is just fluff as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I want Ubisoft to be my gaming heroes and say "Zombiu 2" Is coming...


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

IT'S ALMOST HAPPENING
MICROSHIT DAMAGE CONTROL
OH MAN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Did I say that the game had a lot of highly original concepts? I said it was a masterclass in game design, which you can do by polishing and piecing together things that already worked and then executing them really well. The pacing, the atmosphere, the execution of the customization system, the weapon options, the boss fights...all executed at a very high level. If I had to choose between it and REmake, I'd probably choose REmake for it has the best atmosphere of basically any game outside of maybe SH2 as well as a fairly well written, actually pretty horrifying storyline(at least from the notes you find...those Lisa Trevor ones). I enjoyed RE4's storyline for what it was, it embraced the cheese and just ran with it, which was really quite a blast with a Spanish midget dressed like Napoleon and an over the top basically religious leader.



Yet to see an actual point it being masterclass in design.. All you're saying it's a great game which I already admitted to.. Executing basic stuff very well isn't master class, it's just efficient.. Excellent gaming design goes beyond all that, something like HL where the ecosystem of story, progression, and gameplay all translate to each other creating an immersive experience is what I would call masterclass.. Something like Super Metroid or Castlevania SotN where they revolutionize a specific genre resulting in a new one.. That's masterclass.. RE4 is a very well made game, but masterclass design? I have yet to hear of an actual reason as to why's that a thing..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

How about that Halo: Master Chief Collection on PC, Microsoft?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> I want Ubisoft to be my gaming heroes and say "Zombiu 2" Is coming...



[YOUTUBE]H47ow4_Cmk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Am I the only that hid the chat thingy on twitch? It's so distracting


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> How about that Halo: Master Chief Collection on PC, Microsoft?



Going to use this video a lot today 

[YOUTUBE]H47ow4_Cmk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

10 minutes to the twitch pre-show. 

It will be good background noise as I cook my E3 whole grain spaghetti and E3 ground turkey. Dedicated to E3.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pi96ucB7ZdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> dumb video



I know it is not coming. I know the reasons why but my horror gaming side wants the sequel anyway. One of the most underrated game of all time "Zombiu"


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>EA
>More evil than Ubisoft

Lol, oh Malving. Don't ever wise-up, you're too funny.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> I want Ubisoft to be my gaming heroes and say "Zombiu 2" Is coming...


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Evolve sent a make it seems they will be at the Xbox conference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> 10 minutes to the twitch pre-show.
> 
> It will be good background noise as I cook my E3 whole grain spaghetti and E3 ground turkey. Dedicated to E3.



No Doritos and Mountain Dew? The fuck outta here..


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


>



Let the man dream, Preet.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

FUCK YEAH HOTLINE MIAMI 2 INFO
can't wait


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >EA
> >More evil than Ubisoft
> 
> Lol, oh Malving. Don't ever wise-up, you're too funny.



It's honestly hard to choose.. However Ubi's been outdoing themselves lately..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >EA
> >More evil than Ubisoft
> 
> Lol, oh Malving. Don't ever wise-up, you're too funny.





Dream said:


>



E3 is here!!!! I love you guys


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> It's honestly hard to choose.. However Ubi's been outdoing themselves lately..




"Lately"? Lol.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >EA
> >More evil than Ubisoft
> 
> Lol, oh Malving. Don't ever wise-up, you're too funny.



Both can be equally shitty at times.  



Reyes said:


> Let the man dream, Preet.



Nope.jpg


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Zombie U 2 for PS4 and XBox One


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

3 MINUTES TO GO


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Damn I forgot to get my Doritos and Mountain Dew. Oh well!!


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Zombie U 2 for PS4 and XBox One



Ahahaha.  Please do this, Ubisoft.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> *Zombie U 2 for PS4* and XBox One



Would make me buy a PS4. Seriously. They don't have anything right now to make me buy one.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Am I the only that hid the chat thingy on twitch? It's so distracting



It's not distracting, but I can almost feel the obnoxiousness radiating off of it like an aura, so I'm hiding it out of principle.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Ahahaha.  Please do this, Ubisoft.



I don't see why it can't happen, I don't see them make it exclusive for WiiU since it already failed to make profit on it before.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 9, 2014)

The Division
The Crew
Far Cry 4
Whatever new game

Ubisoft is no joke!!!!!!!!


----------



## EJ (Jun 9, 2014)

someone have a stream?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> I want Ubisoft to be my gaming heroes and say "Zombiu 2" Is coming...



You know what Mal? Fuck the naysayers in the ear. I believe in things too. In Last Guardians and Half-Life's and things. 

Come in the corner with me. There is warm stew and blankets to cure what ails ya!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

22 members, 5 guests and that number is sure to rise.

It's time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I still can't believe EA has 2 hours to themselves. It's going to be boring as shit.



Holy shit. TWO hours?

Christ. I just want to see Amy Hennig's game, Battlefront, Mirror's Edge 2 and that's it.



Jak N Blak said:


> Ubisoft is gonna own so hard.



Only if they announce Beyond Good & Evil 2.

And they're not going to announce Beyond Good & Evil 2.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Now I will miss the last 30 minutes of the Microsoft conference.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> I don't see why it can't happen, I don't see them make it exclusive for WiiU since it already failed to make profit on it before.



I wonder if the reactions would be as delicious as Bayonetta 2 being Wii U exclusive.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirker said:


> It's not distracting, but I can almost feel the obnoxiousness radiating off of it like an aura, so I'm hiding it out of principle.



LOL.. You're right..



Shirker said:


> 22 members, 5 guests and that number is sure to rise.
> 
> It's time.



Just wait for the sony conference..


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

We should technically be live right now...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> I don't see why it can't happen, I don't see them make it exclusive for WiiU since it already failed to make profit on it before.


 Like I do care where I can play a sequel of a game that I loved? 

some silly people in here. 



Furious George said:


> You know what Mal? Fuck the naysayers in the ear. I believe in things too. In Last Guardians and Half-Life's and things.
> 
> Come in the corner with me. There is warm stew and blankets to cure what ails ya!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Flow said:


> someone have a stream?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 3 seconds.



E3 season 



Furious George said:


> We should technically be live right now...



Yup.. Still nothing tho..


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Just wait for the sony conference..



Sadly, I'll only be here in spirit for that.

Gonna have to catch a recording on YT or something after work. Does Twitch archive their streams?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I still can't believe EA has 2 hours to themselves. It's going to be boring as shit.



they better dedicated a good chunk to DA:I or I'll be pissed.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> We should technically be live right now...



I'm guessing that Twitch will only go live when the Microsoft conference starts?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

are we late M$??


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

The time of prophecy has come.

MY BODY IS READY.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Twitch is shitting the bed on my end. 

Anyone else seeing the briefing pre-show?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Sadly, I'll only be here in spirit for that.
> 
> Gonna have to catch a recording on YT or something after work. Does Twitch archive their streams?



Yeah they do..


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> are we late M$??



That's their secret.

They're always late.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> I'm guessing that Twitch will only go live when the Microsoft conference starts?


That's probably it. They have nothing to show because they aren't doing their own pre-show.

If you want to watch something, hop on the Spike stream.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Offline, Streams dead.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Music is playing right now.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> I'm guessing that Twitch will only go live when the Microsoft conference starts?



But they said they would have a pre-show before MS's dog and pony show.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> I wonder if the reactions would be as delicious as Bayonetta 2 being Wii U exclusive.



Probably not       .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

EA turns everything they touch into shit.

They got that midas touch of dogshit


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Yeah they do..



Neat. Looks like be able to see the Sony Conference in full after all. 

Smash Bros tourney too (I got work during it. Contemplating calling off to see it live anyway, because I'm just that much of a ponce.)


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> But they said they would have a pre-show before MS's dog and pony show.



It's beginning now it seems.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Help.. My chat window is frozen and I can't hide it


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

And so it begins.

(Twitch stream just started, some guys on a couch)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh? I got the time wrong. Pre show now and 12:30 Pm the presentation? I see


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

IT'S FUCKING HAPPENING


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Probably not       .



One can hope.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

There she goes.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Help.. My chat window is frozen and I can't hide it



Just open two browser windows and hide the chat with the other window.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Help.. My chat window is frozen and I can't hide it


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

That Man guy looks like he's too old for that haircut... also, he's not funny.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

What is this.

Why did I wake up early for this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]F6k0yXUA6fc[/YOUTUBE]

E3 trailer. Watch Dogs WiiU. Is not dead. Thanks God


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

Geoff Keighley is dressed sharply as usual.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

This is terrible. I'm just going to pretend that I was right and that Twitch isn't doing a preshow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

I think find out a way around it  

But all these cartoon characters


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

>beyond good and evil 2
people gave a shit about that game?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

blakstealth said:


> Geoff Keighley is dressed sharply as usual.



Link please.. His streams are always better..


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

"Beyond Good and Evil 2"

This host has hopes.

I like that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> >beyond good and evil 2
> people gave a shit about that game?



Yes......


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 9, 2014)

let's make bets. Will dogs drop their jaw @ m$ conference this year too?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

don't lie to me


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]F6k0yXUA6fc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> E3 trailer. Watch Dogs WiiU. Is not dead. Thanks God



Show us Wii U gameplay, Ubisoft.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

So tired


----------



## Simon (Jun 9, 2014)

Did I see someone defending EA a few pages back, what the hell.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Link please.. His streams are always better..


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Shantae Wii U.

Aw yiss.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

God damn does this live show suck.  Switching over to the Spike stream.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MgNnOYpED3g[/YOUTUBE]

Still no English VA's


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> God damn does this live show suck.  Switching over to the Spike stream.



Yes, it is rather feeble...


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony show off Persona 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

They're reading random tweets?  


Got it


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

At least Adam Sessler doesn't look high on blow this year.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

GameTrailers/Spike coverage is the best.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

The fuck? I thought tomorrow was the day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Much better.. Spike's commentary's good..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Naruto said:


> The fuck? I thought tomorrow was the day.



For Nintendo and your Metroid games!!!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Scud said:


> At least Adam Sessler doesn't look high on blow this year.



Wait he doesn't? 

May have to switch back to twitch.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Naruto said:


> The fuck? I thought tomorrow was the day.


Most of the press conferences are today, but E3 actually starts tomorrow.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

*E3 2014 Streams
Microsoft Conference starts in 10 minutes*


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 9, 2014)

New Gears or GTFO. Gear started last gen off with a bang.


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

What's a good place to watch a stream? The only place I've checked so far is gametrailers and it seems to be down for me

edit: oh hey thanks


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

So guys, Twitch or GT?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

EA turns everything they touch into shit.

They got that midas touch of dogshit


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

GT                                          .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6k0yXUA6fc/[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhpkHBUOJCM[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgNnOYpED3g[/youtube]


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> So guys, Twitch or GT?



Spike       .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh... Now I remember that I do have an account on GT.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> So guys, Twitch or GT?



GT for me.. Though I can't seem to lower the quality.. So depending on how much the stream lags for me might switch to twitch during the live conference and see the post/pre shows on GT


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

3 hipsters and a bored titty blonde.

What E3 is all about.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

GameTrailers all the way.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Twitch stream is talking about Battletoads.



Patchouli said:


> *E3 2014 Streams
> Microsoft Conference starts in 10 minutes*



Bringing this to this page.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Spike's quality is terrible.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol, who's that bitch on Twitch perpetrating the "Gamer Girl Revolution" bullshit?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

How long before Gaf goes down?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Watching the Spike stream.

5 minutes to go.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

4 minutes....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Lol, who's that bitch on Twitch perpetrating the "Gamer Girl Revolution" bullshit?



So it wasn't just me 

They should've brought angry joe or something..


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

>NOT BALANCING THE GIANTBOMB STREAM AND THE TWITCH STREAM
YOU FUCKING CASUALS


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

I loved the Homefront 1 MP.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> How long before Gaf goes down?



My stream is fickle.. No way I'm checking on them now..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Like the accent on this guy. Crytek is working on a gorilla fighter apparently.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> So it wasn't just me
> 
> They should've brought angry joe or something..



Frag Dolls is the gaming community equivalent of Tumblr feminazis.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

Giantbomb is shit/

Im afraid to watch GT's due to commercials and fucking lag

BUT DOES GT HAVE KYLE BOSMAN ON IT THOUGH?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Wait, what game are they showing now on Spike?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Giantbomb is shit/
> 
> Im afraid to watch GT's due to commercials and fucking lag
> 
> BUT DOES GT HAVE KYLE BOSMAN ON IT THOUGH?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

And the Twitch stream died.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 9, 2014)

never forget


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Wait, what game are they showing now on Spike?



Homefront: The Revolution


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

This reading tweets thing


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Is Nintendo going to have an onstage conference or just another direct?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

It begins          .


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Wait, what game are they showing now on Spike?


The new Homefront game from CryTek.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Is Nintendo going to have an onstage conference or just another direct?



Direct.... like last year.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Why is Pain In The Ass already starting with old gifs?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Is Nintendo going to have an onstage conference or just another direct?


direct thooo


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Giantbomb is shit



you wanna get the one on, m8?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

And so it begins

Again


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh my god are they actually starting on time?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

I swear I saw Destiny footage.

LET"S DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

oh yes oh yes it begins


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2014)

If microsoft focus on Halo or gears then they have lost.  Both games are poor quality and bland.


----------



## Simon (Jun 9, 2014)

And here we go.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

I have a feeling that quite a few people in that crowd are not fans at all.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

They've started on time.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Who here believes in Phil Spencer?

I do


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

It's starting


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Here we go.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> They've started on time.



Sony are the only ones that usually don't start on time.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Who here believes in Phil Spencer?
> 
> I do



Considering he's the reason Microsoft games are coming to Steam, I do.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Phil Spencer already better than Don.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

How long is the Microsoft conference?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Wait, are those glowing wristwatches?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

DEDICATED TO GAMES GAMES GAMES


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

XBOX GAMES
OH FUCK IT DIDN'T RETURN ANY RESULTS


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Only games? oh oh oh


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

ENTIRE BRIEFING TO GAMES.

BUT FIRST!


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Entire briefing for games?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Games coming to 2014 games first.

Call of Duty Demo.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Don't screw up  now Microsoft


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> *E3 2014 Streams
> Microsoft Conference starts in 10 minutes*



Bringing to this page.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

"Today, we're dedicating out entire briefing to games"
*Applause*

Man, that says *a lot *about the current climate.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> How long is the Microsoft conference?


90 minutes I think


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 9, 2014)

Phil Spencer shut up.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

FEW OLD FAVORITES

HALO REMAKES CONFIRMED

AND ADVANCED WARFARE CMON LEGGGOO


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

So you're dedicated your video game conference to the *games*? 

Do go on sir, this sounds too good to be true!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

IT HAS BEGUN


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh great, more timed exclusive shit.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

Games only. 

Good call Microsoft.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

*WOOOOOOOOO CALL OF DUTY

FUCK YEAH

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

>New era
>Here's Call of Duty



Patchouli said:


> *E3 2014 Streams
> Microsoft Conference starts in 10 minutes*



EVERY PAGE


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

THIS CALL OF DUTY IS THE NEW ERA OF CALL OF DUTY
AGAIN


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

HERE IT IS.

CAWADOOTY.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Wait what's going on?


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

A game where you fight North Koreans? I'm sold already.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2014)

Call of Duty to start off with. 

Colour me unimpressed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

That CoD time exclusive money hat. Love it


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Mitchell, get your shit together.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Starting of with COD?  Meh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

neckbeard override


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

THIS IS COD?!

HOYL SHIT


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

I a bit interested in this, since it's the first Call of Duty with a 3 year dev cycle.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

TOO SOON
NEVER FORGET 9/11


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

shaky camera?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Is Nintendo going to have an onstage conference or just another direct?



Neither. 25 hours of live streaming


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Mitchel, do everything.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>No gameplay yet

k


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks better than Ghost, but that doesn't say much.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Game looks pretty decent.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

That fucking guy playing it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh there we go.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

this shit looks goooood


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Jetpacks?

Jetpacks.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> *E3 2014 Streams
> Microsoft Conference starts in 10 minutes*



All pages every page


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

mecha COD? not gonna lie.. They've gotten my attention..


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

What the fuck was that laughing?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Power suits?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

We better get this tech they are showing.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2014)

So is it hard for microsoft to open with a new IP.  Something in house that isn't a generic FPS (or any kind of shooter)


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Wait, are they called Badger Squad?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Robits?

Robits.

COD future edition confirmed.


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

Next-gen slowly walking through warzone action


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks like 720p.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

why is the character moving so slow?
THEY'RE SHOOTING AT US


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

The player needs to move faster.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

That tank.


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2014)

Opening with Call of Duty? The same regurgitated shit every year? Bad move.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Jet packs


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

All dat conveniently placed debris for first-person platforming.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Wait flying mech bugs drones?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

bugs? what the fuck


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

That swarm looks nice. :3



Patchouli said:


> *E3 2014 Streams
> Microsoft Conference starts in 10 minutes*


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Nano machines?

Nano Machines.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

CoD never fails to not impress me


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

*HOLY SHIT, YOU CAN CYCLE GRENADES?!*


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Boom canons, son.

Kripes, this actually looks pretty nice.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

THAT STRAFE BOOST


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

dat lazer cannons


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

LAZ0RSSSS? shite..


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

This shit looks pretty damn lame to be honest.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Pringles said:


> Looks like 720p.



Its 792p


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

I like how so many CoD haters were like "Woah this is nice." 

AM I THE ONLY ONE HEARING "PEW"? LIKE SOMEONE ACTUALLY SAYING "PEW"????


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

leave it to call of duty to make future weapons and robots to be completely uninteresting


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

DAMMIT I BROKE MY ARM REALLY STUPIDLY


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> This shit looks pretty damn lame to be honest.



Stop being a hypocrite, Preet, you were just eating up the shit they were selling with jetpacks and mechs.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

The tagline: See you on the other side.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

I hear nothing


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

Pathos as only call of duty can do it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

oh no.. that random guy I just saw


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

CoD has officiclally stepped into the next generation


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Mitchell/10


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

THAT WAS KEVIN SPACEY

IT HAS KEVIN SPACEY


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Stop being a hypocrite, Preet, you were just eating up the shit they were selling with jetpacks and mechs.



Just because I like the technology doesn't mean that I can't find the gameplay to be lame.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

I want Kevin Spacy voice DLC.

Forza shit.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh god is it the car fetish guy

Edit: Car passion


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

THAT WAS MOTHERFUCKING KEVIN SPACEY, Y'ALLS


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Not gonna lie, that was pretty interesting.


----------



## Simon (Jun 9, 2014)

As much as COD gets hate, you have to admit that game looked nice.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Forza time. Meh.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling  1m
Oh god, we've all been there. Planting a charge on a big future machine and getting our arms caught in the door. So embarrassing! #E3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

MITCHELL YOU GOTTA GO!

WHATS THAT? WE HAVE KNIVES TO CUT OFF MY ARM AND SAVE ME? I FORGOT, I WAS TRYING TO ELICIT AN EMOTIONAL RESPONSE FROM THE PLAYER!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

at least they're trying something new..


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

They are still using Drivtar.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Simon said:


> As much as COD gets hate, you have to admit that game looked nice.



Graphically?  Yes.  Gameplay-wise...not so much.


----------



## EJ (Jun 9, 2014)

Actually looks good


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2014)

Forza? Weak.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dan Greenawalt, Lord of Microtransactions, on stage now


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> at least they're trying something new..



COD with jumps.

EXCITING.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

ferza? piss break..


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Millimeter accuracy.

I don't believe you.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Apparently Microsoft dropped one of their exclusives before the conference.  Killer Instinct Season 2.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Something free in Forza?

I call bullshit.



Patchouli said:


> *E3 2014 Streams
> Microsoft Conference starts in 10 minutes*


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Free Forza DLC today.


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2014)

Simon said:


> As much as COD gets hate, you have to admit that game looked nice.



A polished turd is still a turd.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

All da backtracking in this thread.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Apparently Microsoft dropped one of their exclusives before the conference.  Killer Instinct Season 2.



I would have liked to see that.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm not a COD player, but a lot of people were hating on that game just because its Call of Duty. 

That game looked tight. A little slow paced, and same old melodramatic but dry story, but the gameplay looked awesome.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

1080p cars


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

STUNNING 1080P WITH SILKY SMOOTH 25 FPS


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> All da backtracking in this thread.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Drivatar


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Freeza's motor sports now with rain.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Forza in 1080p


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> COD with jumps.
> 
> EXCITING.


strafe boosting too

like my high-speed mech action games


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

NO LOBBIES?! HOLY SHIT


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

An action packed open world racing game?

If the cars aren't beating the shit out of each other, I'm not interested.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

dat scottish accent tho


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

September 30th release date.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


>



Don't hate just 'cause you're a guilty party.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Welll..... Call of Duty has just made futuristic warfare boring. 

In the wake of Crysis, TitanFall and Killzone this is what the CoD guys are calling the sart of something new? 

A hell of a start, MS.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

I like the music playing.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

ElementX said:


> I'm not a COD player, but a lot of people were hating on that game just because its Call of Duty.
> 
> That game looked tight. A little slow paced, and same old melodramatic but dry story, but the gameplay looked awesome.



But COD though. Antichrist, man! C'mon get with the program!

How long have you been playing vidja gaems?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Pretty cars tho. *shrugs*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Scizor said:


> 1080p cars



Notice how he didn't mention the framerate?

SILKY SMOOTH 30 FPS.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

And so it begins with exclusives


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Don't hate just 'cause you're a guilty party.



I'm no guilty party.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

that good electronic music

thank you, Forza


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

I never understand the fascination with driving games.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

DRAMATIC WEATHER


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 9, 2014)

CoD actually looks pretty sweet.

No moar Forza pls


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Evolve

Oh look, another not-interesting game.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Evolve trailer, exclusive DLC and Beta for Xbox.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

L:eft 4 Dead: Hunt all Monsters


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

ElementX said:


> I never understand the fascination with driving games.



Never really liked them either but they can be pretty fun at times.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

I like the monster design.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

dubstep dubstep dubstep dubstep


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

t'aint this old?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

@Dream, can't help it.. Imma sucker for laz0rs


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

"CHOOSE YOUR CLASS!

FAT MAN

MARINE MAN

OBLIGATORY BLACK CHARACTER

ROBOT!!!"


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Is it even possible to make a sci-fi/mech fps trailer without WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB DDDUUUUUNNNN WUB WUB WBU W


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Time to evolve.

With Dubstep.

WUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUBWUB


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

The new monster looks cool.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol@that buff guy being the medic


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

And that amateur cthulhu fuck monster design.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

They changed the models of the classes?

Is this a design overhaul or do we get multiple character choices per class?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

AC UNITY OH MY GAH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Ubisoft...


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> @Dream, can't help it.. Imma sucker for laz0rs



I like lazOrs too. 



Patchouli said:


> Is it even possible to make a sci-fi/mech fps trailer without WUB WUB WUB WUB WUB DDDUUUUUNNNN WUB WUB WBU W



No.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 9, 2014)

AC Unity before Ubisoft conference. Da whut


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

At least no glitchy AC demo for Sony


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Assassin's Creed demo.

4 player co-op


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh great.  AssCreed stuff.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Okay, actual AC co-op? Is that what he's talking?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Assassins creed


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Those high heels are nice.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

UNITY      
FUCKING UNITY


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Gaf is down.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

I haven't really been "wow'd" by anything yet but overall nice conference thus far.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Dat lovely lady playing the demo


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> *E3 2014 Streams
> Microsoft Conference starts in 10 minutes*



Bringing to this page.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

THEY FINALLY FIXED DROPPING


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

this is like the 12th game in the series right?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Gaf is down.





And here I thought that with the improvements to the website code it might stay up.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Holy fuck at AC Unity! :sanji


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol that ain't a lady


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

Why do they still insist on showing people playing the trailers?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Okay

Ain't gonna lie

AC co-op, I'm sold


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

watch_dog-downgrade.gif


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

NEXT GEN PERSONAL SPACE ISSUES


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I haven't really been "wow'd" by anything yet but overall nice conference thus far.



I do like the focus on games and not bullshit like what they are doing for other multimedia content.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> And here I thought that with the improvements to the website code it might stay up.



It's not E3 if Gaf doesn't go down.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Assassin's Creed: DOWN WITH THE BOURGOISE edition.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Geg said:


> Why do they still insist on showing people playing the trailers?



So that people know that it is in-game graphics.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Day fucking one!!! Co-op? Fuck yes!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Well Unity looks great


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Certainly like the art for this game.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I feel sorry for those guys who have to stand there on stage playing these games.

They can give people glowing wristwatches, but they can't give those guys chairs.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Okay
> 
> Ain't gonna lie
> 
> AC co-op, I'm sold



yeah it's cool until someone fucks the whole thing up on purpose


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Okay
> 
> Ain't gonna lie
> 
> AC co-op, I'm sold



Press X to Surrender.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

JUST SHOOT THE FUCKER


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

That jump he made is impossible

Come on now


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

Why do they always give the french British accents?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Damn they threw that fucker


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

That was just brutal.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> I do like the focus on games and not bullshit like what they are doing for other multimedia content.



I agree

I also like how Microsoft gave props to Sony and Nintendo. 

Even though they're all against each other, they're far more friendly than last gen. It's great for us gamers.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

In the next-gen, you can survive for like 10 seconds without a body.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

So far I am meh.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> yeah it's cool until someone fucks the whole thing up on purpose



Why are you gonna play with random people?

Don't be a retard.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I haven't really been "wow'd" by anything yet but overall nice conference thus far.



Same here. Pointless cynicism's overrated.

So far the conference has been decent.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Eh, might be fun. Shame I never cared about Assassin's Creed


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Simon said:


> As much as COD gets hate, you have to admit that game looked nice.



It's alright. The textures itsnt that impressive.	 

Other then that. I think this press conference has been more trailers then gameplay. So far i m not that impressed.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Wait what was that?

Dragon AGE!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Project Beast?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

is this dicks sauls dos dlc


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

lol Advanced Warfare, lol Forza, yes Evolve, yes AC: Unity


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Really liking the music here.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Dragon Age is looking great.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

All that exclusive 

























timed content


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

haven't even played ACIII yet


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv-GUDHeUh8[/youtube]


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

that bass            doe


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

They're making dragons look realistic

What the heck


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 9, 2014)

M$ just buying up timed content exclusivity they really are grabbing at straws...


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

IN MY VEINS!!!!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

15 fps Assassins on da run!


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>still no gameplay

blah


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Have nothing negative to say about that. It looked alright.



Patchouli said:


> *E3 2014 Streams*


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm intrigued by this new DA which is a bit of a surprise  after the mess that was DA2.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Battlefield Hardline.


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

That fakeout


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Sunset Overdrive.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Dragon Age has COLOR!?!?!


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2014)

Not impressed by the conference so far.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

SHABAAM        .


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

... is that Yuri Lowenthall...?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh, Insomniac.

You cheeky assholes.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Reyes



Shut it.

That VA is Yosuke from Persona 4.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

That poor soldier


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Gameplay please..


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

ALL DAT GAMEPLAY

o wait


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Sunset Overdrive?


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

Hahaha awesome.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

AHAHAHA WITTY META COMMENTS


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Dat lack of gameplay


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I liked that trailer.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirker said:


> ... is that Yuri Lowenthall...?



Yup looks like it.

Ted Price.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

NO GAMEPLAY ANYWHERE


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Sunset Overdrive is the only thing Xbone has going for it lol


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

"some are just dicks"


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

okay, I liked that.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2014)

ok sunset overdrive made me chuckle


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

GASP

Are they actually going to show gameplay?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol Sunset Overdrive

Awesome


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

They better also reveal a Ratchet game today


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

"no gameplay"

shut the fuck up please


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Gameplay time.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

People complaining about lack of Gameplay when we've already seen gameplay of this game and are about to see more.

C;mon, guys, we're reaching tryhard levels


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

It looks like Infamous


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> *E3 2014 Streams*



Reposting all pages every page


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Lovin that HUD.. Gameplay looks slick as hell.. is that shit 60fps?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Tony Hawk with guns.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Gaf is still down.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirker, complaining is the default setting for gamers.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

If there's anything I learned from BioShock Infinite it's that shooting at shit while sliding along pipelines is just fucking dumb and annoying.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Woooo gameplay


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

THAT NARWHAL 

LOOK AT IT.

LOOK AT HOW CUTE IT IS.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

The commentary reminds me of DMC.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

this game would be better if bad religion was playing in the background


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

We need another Jet Set Radio game.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Lovin that HUD.. Gameplay looks slick as hell.. is that shit 60fps?



It's 30  if i remember right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks fun.. Good on Insomniac


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Its basically dead rising meets borderlands lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

im Sterling ‏@JimSterling  17s
Somewhere, an EA focus tester is watching this and thinking "Where's the brown? The traumatized antihero? The BROWN!?" #E3

lol


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

This looks kinda fun endless stupid fun.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

At least the music was awesome.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Game looks fun...for a few hours at least.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

Sunset Overdrive looks fun

shame its X1


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Gaf is back.

8 player co-op, October 8th release date.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>EXCLUSIVELY ON XBOX ONE...

Until it gets released on Steam like Dead Rising 3.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Goes without saying, but best game so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

what Jon Snow said..


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

DO WANT Sunset Overdrive.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

What the...............................................


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

What the fuck.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Who's Annie?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Sunset overdrive looks really awesome

I'll never get an Xbox one though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Cross dressing Dead Rising


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING RIGHT NOW?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

When does this conference end? 

I haven't seen anything "OMFG WOW" yet so I'm wondering how long they have.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

DEAD RISING 3 WITH CAPCOM REFERENCES ABOUND! *

* Megaman references not included


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

What the actual fuck...


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Dead Rising 3 dlc.


Wait what


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

That title is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

OKAY THAT WAS SO FUCKING HILARIOUS


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Now that looks dumb.


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

"Sorry for making Dead Rising 3 shit please forgive us"


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Dead Rising 3


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Holy shit, than DLC name.

I died, I seriously died!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

WOW THAT FUCKING NAME HAS TIM BUCKLEYS NAME RIGHT ON IT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Capcom parodying themselves


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

That Dead Rising name.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

AWESOME TITLE. 

I'll get it when it's on Steam, too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

DEAD RISING 3 WITH CAPCOM REFERENCES ABOUND! *

Megaman references not included*


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Is that how we are only gonna get anything Onimusha related  fuck you Capcom. Fuck you


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

>mfw 48 members


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

This is almost as done as Sony's Wonderbook shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Capcom are learning


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol Disney dancing game


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Geg said:


> "Sorry for making Dead Rising 3 shit please forgive us"



There you have it.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

I like the Street Fighter edition parodying


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

Vault said:


> Is that how we are only gonna get anything Onimusha related  fuck you Capcom. Fuck you


i noticed it as well


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Dancing game time...time to go take a piss.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Vault said:


> Is that how we are only gonna get anything Onimusha related  fuck you Capcom. Fuck you



You still want them to do Onimusha after the last two handhelds, the mobile game, and Dawn of whatever?

Srsly?

I'd prefer them not butcher it anymore, thanks, brah.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2014)

Hmm the dlc for DR3 trailer was good but the game doesn't seem to be that much.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Shirker, complaining is the default setting for gamers.



True, true.

What's the deal with telling me about my sig a month after I donned it, BTW? I've been walking around with an oversized sig and no one told me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

The spirit of dhance


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Fable demo


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

Who is asking these questions?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dead Rising and Sunset Overdrive saving the conference.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh god another Fable game. 



Patchouli said:


> *E3 2014 Streams*


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Here's the new Fable.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I am wondering if we are going to see a RE game...


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh look Fable garbage! :33


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Mutiplayer beta this holiday.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

lolFable.

Plz stop.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

is this the on rails game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

woah.. only a 1 minute segment of dancing shit? Twilight zone shit there


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirker said:


> True, true.
> 
> What's the deal with telling me about my sig a month after I donned it, BTW? I've been walking around with an oversized sig and no one told me.



No one noticed it until now I guess.  I had sigs disabled until a few days ago. 

Anyways, another Fable game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

What is Fable?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2014)

I wish the accents on Fable were so not aweful and fake.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

this looks like crap.. And here I wanted to get into Fable..


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

fable was always shit


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

>NEW ERA OF GAMING


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

The one thing that I will always thank Fable for is to make me me start doubting the claims of game devs about their games.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

This shit sucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

The animation, the voice acting..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Shigeru Miyamoto confirmed to show his new projects tomorrow*

Mr. Miyamoto will be on #Nintendo Treehouse: Live @ #E3 tomorrow afternoon to show some of his new projects. Stay tuned for updates!


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

these new fables are


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2014)

The last good fable was t he original one imo let's see if this one is good


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> The one thing that I will always thank Fable for is to make me me start doubting the claims of game devs about their games.



I agree.

Fable was a nice life lesson in learning to accept disappointment.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Fable pls no


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

those one liners are fucking garbage


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

We can be the villain?  Fabulous.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

We Dungeonland now.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Why can't they just stop making crappy Fable games


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

Fable 1 & 2 were pretty good really. You couldn't pay me to play this tripe now though.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

"LIKE A MALEVOLENT GOD"


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> I wish the accents on Fable were so not aweful and fake.



They are that way on purpose, as a parody. Many of the voice actors _do_ have those actual accents.  Especially in Fable III - it had plenty of well-known British actors like Stephen Fry and Simon Pegg.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

Gabe said:


> The last good fable was t he original one imo let's see if this one is good



the original was bad too


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Mal, one of them better be a F-Zero game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

game sucks bawls


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Really that how the villain mode works.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

YOU

CAN

DO 

ANY

THING

!

1

!


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Fable


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

This makes you think....

I guess Halo 5's going to take up most of their conference? I mean this isn't a bad conference but they're putting all of this stuff outright in the beginning for a reason. They don't have "megaton after megaton after megaton" otherwise they'd space it out. 

I guess Gears 4 and Halo will be the "OMFG HOLY SHIT" parts.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>People wanting serious, gritty dialogue and voice acting from a comedy, parody game


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

I am solely watching this just in case a multi-platform game is premiered. 

Other than that I could not possibly care less about anything Xbone has.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

That's one ugly monster.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

ANYTHING!!!1!!!!1111!!1!!!!!1!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

this game is sucking the hype outta me.. Let it end now


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

How did we not smell that coming???

*audience laughs for one hour straight*


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I liked the troll's lines. 



Patchouli said:


> *E3 2014 Streams*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

THEY JUST KILLED SHREK.

FUCK FABLE. IT'S OGRE.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Lionhead went down the gutter after Peter left it.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Underwear joke


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >People wanting serious, gritty dialogue and voice acting from a comedy, parody game



Good to know.. So I wont even like the older games too.. saving me some cash..


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Project Spark.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

What the hell just happened.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Ninja Turtles...wat.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2014)

Only on xbox AND PC...

Well that's not an exclusive.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 9, 2014)

Here comes THE EVOLUTION OF GAMING 

*soldiers running down corridor in first person*


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

So RPG Maker without being shit. Nice.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

it's little big planet


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

WAT.

CONKER.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Project Spark just die please


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

This game looks good guys :33


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Conker game.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Holy balls, this looks involved.

Never been too into these types of games since I'm too stupid to build anything worthwhile :S


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2014)

Shitty conference so far.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Lionhead went down the gutter after Peter left it.



It was there LONG before Peter left - after all, he's the one that brought it there.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

HOLY SHIT CONKER


----------



## Weapon (Jun 9, 2014)

Conker.. What.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Conker sucks.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

BRING BACK BANJO YOU FUCKERS.



Patchouli said:


> *E3 2014 Streams*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Another interesting game I might never play


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Conker


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

conker what


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

TROLL

No new Conker game


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Needs more Halo.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

ITT: Fiona has replaced DedValve and I never even noticed


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol that's pretty cool


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Whatever this is, it looks cute as fuck.

I want it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

OH WOW.

WOW.

ALMOST TEN YEARS WITHOUT A CONKER'S GAME?!

BETTER YOU FAT FUCKS TO MAKE ONE, I GUESS. DO YOU LIKE MY NEW HORRIBLE VOICE?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...... NO, NO, NO LEAVE CONKER OUT OF IT. 

LBP did it. 

You can't do it. 

No.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm loving the art style for this game.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

this looks like it appeals to me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh no.. A platformer with atmosphere.. Right in the feels


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Holy fuck. I wasn't expecting Conker.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

This looks pretty nice.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> OH WOW.
> 
> WOW.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that was huge bait just then.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh god.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

it's brothers but with animals


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Dat art direction.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Awww.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2014)

Damn game don't make me feel


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

WHAT IS THIS?! 

IT LOOKS SO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

I want this game...


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

oh wow, conkers back.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

That indie love by Microsoft


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

What's with these segments?


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

That was interesting.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

Ori and the Blue Forest

2kawaii4me


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

"Original Duke Nukem!"

I love how he covered that.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Glow in the dark winged monkey


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

Pringles said:


> oh wow, conkers back.



no, he isn't.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

HALO YESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Halo tiem


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

MS you pricks.. that shit is amazing


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

HALO MOTHERFUCKERA OMG


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Halo time         .


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Annnnnnnnnnd here comes Halo of course lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

WE HAVE HALO.

PLEASE BUY THE XBONE.

PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> *E3 2014 Streams*



Reposting       .


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah it's here now  

That's from 2


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

GAYLO APPEARS


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Is the conference only an hour? Because they're already showing Halo.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2014)

New halo.  Time for piss break.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

Haylow

Not like it wasn't seen from miles away


----------



## Weapon (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh damn. Here we go.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Gaylo...


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Can I just say that despite my not finding Halo all that great, it has one of the best video game themes.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Weapon said:


> I wonder if they're actually going to release Gears 4, I know it was rumored awhile back but it looks like they're just going to rely on Halo 5 to carry this.



Not "rumored" - confirmed. Microsoft had to buy the rights from Epic because Epic were dicking around and they put the newly formed Black Tusk Studios on it - headed by Rod Fergusson.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

HALOOOO

OMG


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Please fuck off 343 cunt


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Cortana


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Halo's not for me am afraid..


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> WE HAVE HALO.
> 
> PLEASE BUY THE XBONE.
> 
> PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE.



Pretty much this lol


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2014)

Bonnie Ross = MILF


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

Master Chief's gone ROGUE


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

The new spartan was fucking awesome!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm glad for Halo fans


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

November 11

Master Chef collection.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

mister chef collection


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

the rumorz were true~


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

I want that Ori shit Goddammit.. Better have a PC release


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

YAY

RECYCLED MATERIAL


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh hey teh halorz

I still don't give a shit.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Dude in the audience started clapping before anything was said. 

Plants confirmed.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

The foundation is already laid.

Who the hell doesn't know about Halo.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

She's pretty pretty


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

gameplay time~!!!1


----------



## Weapon (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Not "rumored" - confirmed. Microsoft had to buy the rights from Epic because Epic were dicking around and they put the newly formed Black Tusk Studios on it - headed by Rod Fergusson.



Judgment was shit overall and Gears 3 was mediocre as a game for competitive despite having more exposure in that scene. Regardless, I wonder if they can even rebuild / recover. The series lost a lot of it's fanbase.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

MASTER CHIEF'S GREATEST NEMESIS: MIDLIFE CRISIS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

New drinking game.. Drink every time they say "master chief collection"


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Master Chief collection? 

That's pretty cool i guess.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> mister chef collection



Cooking Mama: Master Collection


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Guys, I'm starting to suspect that this is a bad conference.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

3 people clap lol


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

Dem lagged claps


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

This guy's laugh sucks.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

The thirst is real ITT


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Pretty neat stuff idea.

Halo fans rejoice


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> The foundation is already laid.
> 
> Who the hell doesn't know about Halo.



I've never played a Halo game and know nothing of it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

woah... Actually functionality in a collection game? Not bad..


----------



## Weapon (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> 3 people clap lol



Four people*


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George, it's more of a mediocre conference.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

why are people keep clapping non stop? deja vu from last year?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

original H2 multiplayer 

it's over


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

dat fucking conker tease


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

Clap after EVERY SENTENCE


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

im crying this is beautiful


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Teabagging

*YES*


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

That gay as fuck repeated crouching on a player's face.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

The Master Chief Collection?


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh I can see those vistas popping alright


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

He's not getting the claps he anticipated.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Joe Vargas ‏@AngryJoeShow  44s
Please rebuy all of our Halos, cuz you know. Just buy it again okay?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Upgraded visuals and the multiplayer completely untouched. Fucking hold me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

343i wins everything


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

1080p and 60fps? Please fucking hold me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Teabagged@E3


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

>1080p
>60fps

Is...is it happening?

Are consoles finally not shit?


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Thats a lot of maps.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

>Achievements are awesome

Go die in a ditch


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Getting dat Master Chief Collection.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

60 FPS confirmed.

Halo Nightfall?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

4000 GS

UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 9, 2014)

Well I remember people asking for the original Halo 2 multiplayer so good for those fans.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 9, 2014)

This guy's aggressive with how he ends his sentences, calm down.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

4000 GAMER POINTS BECAUSE WE DON'T give a darn ANYMORE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey shirker and malv, isn't this guy talking like he's cutting a promo?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Teabag = conference saved!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Man, I wish I was a bigger Halo fan. This sounds like a major love-letter to the userbase.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

And a fucking Halo 5 Beta? 343 fucking wins. They just WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

wait, where's Spielberg?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> *E3 2014 Streams*



Reposting. :3


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

hOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

NICHTFALL

Also yugioh

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DA4TlbJHR8[/youtube]


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

I really like watching this woman


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

>Next Generation Arena combat

Still going to be shitter than Quake 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

soooooooooooo.. no new game huh?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Hey shirker and malv, isn't this guy talking like he's cutting a promo?



You have to when you're pushing Cena Halo for Summerslam as hard as they are right now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Weapon said:


> I wonder if they're actually going to release Gears 4, I know it was rumored awhile back but it looks like they're just going to rely on Halo 5 to carry this.



Yep I think so and this is just like I thought: 

Microsoft E3 2014 Conference = Halo.

Pretty much they moved all that other stuff out of the way for Halo. If we see Gears, it'll be a trailer but this was designed for the conference. I wasn't impressed by what I've seen, I wasn't surprised. Microsoft is doing exactly what I figured.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

HALO 

HALO 

HALO 


PLEASE BUY OUR CONSOLE. 

PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

>Halo is why the Xbox is popular

No shit m8


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Hey shirker and malv, isn't this guy talking like he's cutting a promo?



Yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

It looks visuals nice


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

>Experience the entire Halo story
>Only on xbox one


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

The idea of the Master Chief collection isn't the problem... its the fact that they're presenting a bundle pack as the centerpiece of their fucking conference. 

Don't get.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 9, 2014)

I can't believe they used Conker as a marketing tool / advertiser in that Project Spark. Is he actually in that shit?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Microsoft E3 2014 Conference = Teabagging speaker.



Fixed.

**


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Hmm, what's this?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Wasn't paying attention, what is this and why do I feel the need to buy it?

It looks cute.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

This is making me laugh for some reason


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

This looks pretty nice


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Really liking the atmosphere for this game.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

I've never played Limbo and this is just confusing me


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

This game looks p great


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

Ooh, Inside looks nice. Hopefully it's not Xbone exclusive


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirker said:


> You have to when you're pushing Cena Halo for Summerslam as hard as they are right now.



Must spread


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Inside............................... hmmm


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

running left to right: the game


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh boy an "art" game.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> *E3 2014 Streams*



Every page.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Who was Playdead? What game did they make before?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

That game looks dismal.

... I want it.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

Scud said:


> I've never played Limbo and this is just confusing me


confusing? how?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Deep social commentary.

This game is telling us how it is to work for Microsoft.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

>Looking at Twitch convo
>LISSSSSP

terrible


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

This seems offensive somehow


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

all dem 2d platformers


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

So Limbo 2?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Who was Playdead? What game did they make before?



Phil Spencer's T-shirt kinda made it obvious.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Deep social commentary.
> 
> This game is telling us how it is to work for Microsoft.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Halo  5 Confirmed for late 2015


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

OOOOOO, DOUBLE FINE


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

LITTLE RED RIDING BITCH


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

His intonation


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 9, 2014)

I knew you loved me Master Chief. I knew you wouldn't leave us.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow, some of those indie games actually looked great.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Fixed.
> 
> **



Yep. 

Watch Sony come out with a 2 minute indie game trailer with over 20 games that blow away everything Microsoft's shown with indies. 

Seriously though, the indie games are what saved this conference. No lie.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Microsoft with that _we love indies too_.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Damn

I wanna see more of that Grave game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Mighty no.9 sighting


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Holy shit @ Cuphead! 

I think I want that game in my life.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 9, 2014)

#Threes2014


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Cuphead looks cool.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

There's a fuck of a lot good shit in this


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

These interludes.

WHY.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Earthlocke looks cool


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 9, 2014)

Cuphead looks amazing


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Also, Cuphead did look nice.

Missed the name of it the first time around.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

GAMES GAMES GAMES GAMES GAMES GAMES 

WE LOVE GAMES OBVIOUSLY

NO SERIOUSLY WE WANT TO HAVE SEXUAL RELATIONS WITH VARIOUS GAMES 

PLEASE BUY OUR SYSTEM. 

PLEASE


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

HERE IT IS TOMB RAIDER


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Holy shit @ Cuphead!
> 
> I think I want that game in my life.



Yeah.. That retro cartoon look is awesome


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

MIRRORS EDGE


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh, what's this?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

It's Tomb Raider, isn't it?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Deep social commentary.
> 
> This game is telling us how it is to work for Microsoft.



Fuck you. I never thought there would come a day I +repped you.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

The guy who likes NB2K sounds so bored.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Tomb Raider?


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

Tomb...Raider?


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

tomb raider?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

oh sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.. Lara


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Don't do it, Krory, if it is Tomb Raider.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck yeah a new Tomb Raider


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

GAMEPLAY

DISSONANCE.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Krobro... now please calm down before--


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks good~


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

YESAIJYPIASHTAHT)q93htpiwnjgopsdgnoiptaj-q39tj-wtjw-egjpos
dgbjn


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

I swear to god that I'll ban you, Krory, if you start spamming.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

OH SHIIIIIIT, TOMB RAIDER


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Whhhhhaaaaaatattttt


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

BASED CD PROJECT RED
BASED WITCHER 3


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

probably be shit like the last one


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Witcher!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

WITCHER TIME


----------



## Weapon (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh this is actually the first game I'm interested in, looks good. Last TR was great.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

NO FUCK YOUR WITCHER 3 BULLSHIT AND YOU'RE SHITTY ROB ZOMBIE "GRITTY' CHARACETSR

GIVE ME TOMB RAIDER


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Witcher 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Rise of *THE* Tomb Raider.. You heard that right bitches


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I AM FULLY ERECT.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 9, 2014)

There's Krory's game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh Tomb Raider.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Bleh Tomb Raider...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Is this it?

Krory? =D


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

FUCK YOUR STUPID MEDITATION BULLSHIT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

GIVE ME TOMB RAIDER


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Cyberpunk 2077 at Sony's conference.

Do it CD Projekt Red and I'll love you forever.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

ONLY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) USE A CROSSBOW, GERALT< GET WITH THE FUCKING PROGRAM

GO BACK TO LARA FUCKING CROFT


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> YESAIJYPIASHTAHT)q93htpiwnjgopsdgnoiptaj-q39tj-wtjw-egjpos
> dgbjn



*YOU STAY WITH ME, DAMMIT!!*


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Witcher 3 is simply gorgeous.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

WITCHER 3 x TOMB RAIDER HYPER EDITION

YOU KNOW YOU WANT IT KRORY.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

SHOULDN"T YOU BE FUCKING A HARPY SOMEWHERE, GERLAT?

YOU FUCKING ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

GET OUTTAA HERE


----------



## Weapon (Jun 9, 2014)

All these 1-2 minute trailers, I wonder if Konami will actually show the 6 minute MGS: TPP one and gameplay.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Love the music for Witcher 3. pek


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

Now killing what seems to be medieval hobos


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

But the first TR was kinda bland...


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

I wonder if in the Witcher 3 when you press a button, something actually happens.

Unlike The Witcher 2 where you have to press teh attack button three times for Geralt to move.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh so it started today? What'd I miss?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Witcher 3 > Tomb Raider.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Didn't this get released already.. I can almost swear that it did


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Witcher 3 looks amazing


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

The Witcher 3: Where none of our women can wear anything but low-cut, shoulder-bearing dresses and our men only talk about fucking peoples mothers


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

This looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

The way he runs looks funny


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Gamespot stream crashed because Witcher was too hype.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Witcher 3 > Tomb Raider.



>Gets lynched by someone


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

witcher 3 looks interesting


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Keollyn said:


> Oh so it started today? What'd I miss?



Surprisingly... a lot of video games.

Which is weird because it's MS.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

The Witcher 3: Geralt Cheats On His Loved Soulmate Again. And Again. And Again Edition.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> The Witcher 3: Where none of our women can wear anything but low-cut, shoulder-bearing dresses and our men only talk about fucking peoples mothers


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't care about Witcher 3! go back to Tomb RAIDER.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Is that a Griffon?

Why would you hurt a poor Griffon...


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

Dat head doe


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Witcher 3 > Tomb Raider nonsense.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Okay I'm going to be honest here, I think The Witcher 3 will be pretty awesome even though the characterization for The Witcher 2 was some of the worst things in history. This looks amazing but that griffon design is just downright embarrassing. It's like they didn't know whether to make a griffon or a dragon.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 9, 2014)

So pumped about HALO 5!


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Surprisingly... a lot of video games.
> 
> Which is weird because it's MS.



Too bad only a couple are any good


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

I WANT IT.

I WANT THIS GAME INSIDE ME.

ALL OF IT.

KUWRVA.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> The Witcher 3: Where none of our women can wear anything but low-cut, shoulder-bearing dresses and our men only talk about fucking peoples mothers



AKA, Medieval themed stuff.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Now give me Cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

What an odd stage.

Those guys in the front row have to look back to see the guy talking.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

KI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HERE WE GO!!


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Killer Instinct wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh, so they ARE doing the next Killer Instinct in conference!


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

Killer Instinct? Wasn't that as pay to play as it got?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Too bad only a couple are any good



I think the important thing here is that they're trying.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Surprisingly... a lot of video games.
> 
> Which is weird because it's MS.



So they were up already? Guess I got a lot of backtracking to do.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirker said:


> AKA, Medieval themed stuff.



AKA Shirker knows less than Jon Snow about medieval themed stuff


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> *E3 2014 Streams*



Reposting         .


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Demon Eyes Mitsunari said:


> >Gets lynched by someone



Well it was in the conference.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 9, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Hmmm, what is this?


----------

